# Wii #XXXX - Dairantou Smash Brothers X (Japan)



## T-hug (Feb 2, 2008)

^^wiirelease-0619^^*We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ISO or you will be immediately banned.**
-This release is real, however, pretty much everything that involves movies does not work and will cause crash. 
-This is a DVD5 release, which means it's stripped down from the original disc and therefore has a bunch of complications. 
-It works on NTSC systems without problems on any modchip that is able to play Mario Galaxy.
-It works on PAL systems, but just in 50hz.
-It possibly involves more crashing, but at least the VS and some other modes are playable. 
*
(Thx Rammoth)


----------



## midget35 (Feb 2, 2008)

may it begin


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

Haha... I forgot I had that leakalert thing running...

I'm like, WHAT THE HELL IS THAT


----------



## pitoui (Feb 2, 2008)

hmm, we will get it one day.... hopefully


----------



## Railgun (Feb 2, 2008)

damn, same post time thug^^


----------



## adambomb (Feb 2, 2008)

fire emblem just started playing
that means smash is released!


----------



## Masked (Feb 2, 2008)

Works on PAL?


----------



## laramy (Feb 2, 2008)

In before the armageddon breaks out and on first page! WIN!


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

Now I just need a Wiikey Patch Alert app. -_-;


----------



## mark0217 (Feb 2, 2008)

YES! Now it just gneeds to get to the proper channels.


----------



## pottageb (Feb 2, 2008)

i like


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 2, 2008)

*We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ISO or you will be immediately banned.*


----------



## Kirby102 (Feb 2, 2008)

Woah hohohho  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Only a matter of time before the Internet explodes... or this site.


----------



## Railgun (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Now I just need a Wiikey Patch Alert app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first lets check if it works without a patch.
some guys sad, theres only a problem with pressed dual layer discs.
burned may work.


----------



## ecdsds (Feb 2, 2008)

File name?


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 2, 2008)

Now for the obvious question. I'm surprised no one has asked it yet.
Does it work on PAL?


----------



## Railgun (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ecdsds @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> File name?



pred some min ago, the group has to spread it first


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

Man it would be nice if I could start downloading it before I go to sleep... but somehow I doubt it'll be accessible that soon. >__


----------



## adambomb (Feb 2, 2008)

This might be fake? There is a file going around named the same exact same thing, but it's Mario Strikers. And it's a week or so old.


----------



## Masked (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Now for the obvious question. I'm surprised no one has asked it yet.
> Does it work on PAL?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=739...ndpost&p=967710


----------



## Talaria (Feb 2, 2008)

Glad this has been released, means no more site crashes until March 9  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Can't wait to play this at my friends place although Bonemonkey might object to me leaving the shelter. Hopefully Famitsu is right and it really was worth the 40/40 score  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Have fun everyone


----------



## tanooki (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice, whens the japanese and american release dates?
Edit: American March 9th lol thanks Talaria


----------



## ecdsds (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Now for the obvious question. I'm surprised no one has asked it yet.
> Does it work on PAL?



Well someone was a few minutes faster then U (and me)


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(adambomb @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> This might be fake? There is a file going around named the same exact same thing, but it's Mario Strikers. And it's a week or so old.



Yeah I'm a little skeptical too... I'm assuming since an admin posted this there is some kind of confirmation this is not another hoax.


----------



## noONE (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, nice. hopefully works on PAL.
Guess i'm off for some DL dvds


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 2, 2008)

we'll just wait and see, strange that its an internal release


----------



## SkH (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Now for the obvious question. I'm surprised no one has asked it yet.
> Does it work on PAL?
> 
> One guy asked it before you. Please read back other times.
> ...



But I'm still want to know aswell... well i dunno why, because I'm not a SSB fan, and I really don't know why this game's so much BIG hit...

*EDIT*: Sry I was a little late.


----------



## TaMs (Feb 2, 2008)

That took a while. now let's wait for wiikey update


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 2, 2008)

were u get teh gamez11111(Kidding)
In all seriousness, how big is the dump? I'm assuming around 8GB.


----------



## rest0re (Feb 2, 2008)

is tmd = the movie depot ?


----------



## coollala (Feb 2, 2008)

What means INTERNAL?
Can't wait for the NFO.


----------



## ooh44 (Feb 2, 2008)

it label as INTERNAL. maybe they had dumped but has a wiikey. so they send it inside group to test, or something.


----------



## Orc (Feb 2, 2008)

Fuck yeah! I have a retail copy and it doesn't work because of my Wiikey!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 2, 2008)

Behold! The power of over 250 people reading the topic!


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 2, 2008)

No NFO, no release name ant it's internal


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh lawd, I'm so happy.


Now we just need the file.


----------



## THeLL (Feb 2, 2008)

We need a Wiikey Update!


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Feb 2, 2008)

Got it


----------



## berlinka (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmm, didn't expect it actually, I just woke up and blinked twice when looking at the GBAtemp homepage! (WTF???)


----------



## mark0217 (Feb 2, 2008)

GOD why does everyone have a stupid wiikey? Just drop the game on our hands already!! There's a bunch of other chips out there that WILL work!


----------



## tjas (Feb 2, 2008)

I predict a riot! I predict a riot!


----------



## crab-scratch (Feb 2, 2008)

anyone else thiks its unfair do release the game at different points in time? when europe finally gets the game every japanese player on wifi is already pro and kicks my european ass!


----------



## kurikun49 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats what this is for.


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(crab-scratch @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> anyone else thiks its unfair do release the game at different points in time? when europe finally gets the game every japanese player on wifi is already pro and kicks my european ass!


exactly what ive been saying for years, its the same with the x360 and ps3


----------



## aaaaaaaa (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(crab-scratch @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> anyone else thiks its unfair do release the game at different points in time? when europe finally gets the game every japanese player on wifi is already pro and kicks my european ass!


Blame France, Germany, Italy and Spain.


----------



## Apoplexis (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(aaaaaaaa @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(crab-scratch @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else thiks its unfair do release the game at different points in time? when europe finally gets the game every japanese player on wifi is already pro and kicks my european ass!
> ...


----------



## da_rula (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(crab-scratch @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> anyone else thiks its unfair do release the game at different points in time? when europe finally gets the game every japanese player on wifi is already pro and kicks my european ass!



Thats one of the reasons whyi never play such games online.
The best thing is, sitting with friends together on the couch, drinking some cold beer and
play through the night. THATS fun. Online enemies are like computer enemies, because
nintendo doesnt give a f***k on headset communication and so on...

Wi-Fi is an absolute useless feature for games (in my eyes)


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm so scared right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It better work on PAL or else... And I'm still waiting for it to get up on Newsgroups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mark0217 (Feb 2, 2008)

These releases shouldn't even count if they're not released to the general population.


----------



## Apoplexis (Feb 2, 2008)

definitely NOT!

cpu act's predictable in melee.. i can't wait any longer for playing online once


----------



## jaapie18 (Feb 2, 2008)

Does the game have also english audio and text?


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(da_rula @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(crab-scratch @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else thiks its unfair do release the game at different points in time? when europe finally gets the game every japanese player on wifi is already pro and kicks my european ass!
> ...



Headset is the most anoying thing ever, there is always some jackass yelling crap on my Halo matches. IMO no communication and playerstats are the best thing now everybody can play without worrying about there scores show every time before a match starts.


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jaapie18 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Does the game have also english audio and text?




Well, from all the videos it has English Audio, but Japanese text.


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

I wonder when this will be available as a public download.

Seems DMZ was the first news group to get a proper ISO together... now please let it work on pal...


----------



## cocoman (Feb 2, 2008)

how big is the iso? could somebody tell us?


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 2, 2008)

it probably does not work with PAL console.


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> it does not work with PAL console.


So you downloaded a 7+ GB ISO in less than 1 hour?
Right.


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> it does not work with PAL console.




Ouch Europe, seems like you guys keep getting owned again and again. R.I.P.


Anyway, Where's mah torrent pl0x =D


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> it does not work with PAL console.


Where's your source.


----------



## kyle_jc (Feb 2, 2008)

Source Alucard_xs????


----------



## NoSkill (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> it does not work with PAL console.



source?


----------



## katsuce (Feb 2, 2008)

guy's, now is time for TEH important question:

dvd-r DL or dvd+r DL


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 2, 2008)

Finally. I hope GBAtemp won't crash because of this


----------



## De_Brandweer (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> guy's, now is time for TEH important question:
> 
> dvd-r DL or dvd+r DL


I also want to know that.


----------



## Sonicddevill (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> it does not work with PAL console.



......
stop being a troll.....


(yeah? two posts? so?)


----------



## cixis (Feb 2, 2008)

katsuce 

this question are posted 14 847 time ....


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> it does not work with PAL console.


It does not work on NTSC-U console ... Oh wait ... Shit.

Stop posting shit, seriously.


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, it's good to see we've got a working dump. 
Now, I'm somewhat optimistic about the game working with a Wiikey without any updates, but you know.  Either way, I'll check the Newsgroups in the morning, hopefully it'll be around.


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope Iso man will keep 4chan's /v/ updated.


----------



## zero9teen (Feb 2, 2008)

DVD+R DL is a requirement.

I'd recommend Verbatim or Memorex - if Verbatim, make sure you check the box to see if it says "Made in Singapore."  If it does, then you're good to go.  Avoid the ones made in India.

We do not know yet whether or not it will work on a PAL console.  I'd estimate a 50/50 chance, seeing as how most big Nintendo games in the past haven't had much of a problem.


----------



## katsuce (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(CaptainDreadful @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Well, it's good to see we've got a working dump.
> Now, I'm somewhat optimistic about the game working with a Wiikey without any updates, but you know.Â Either way, I'll check the Newsgroups in the morning, hopefully it'll be around.



wiikey can only read NGC DL games, not wii DL games, that's why a backup (and the legit disc) won't boot


----------



## lozislove (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome exciting news! I hope it works on PAL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and even if it doesn't I'll have my ntsc console by the time the us version comes out.


----------



## manlydesu (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(De_Brandweer @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > guy's, now is time for TEH important question:
> ...



base on my experience with the 360... I would suggest DVD +R DL
mainly because +R DL has layer break set

but i can not confirm since i still don't have the game
and I  have the Wiikey...
At least their working on fixing the problem instead of abandoning it all together


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(lozislove @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Awesome exciting news! I hope it works on PAL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The US version will most likely work on PAL even if NTSC-J doesn't. - and if it doesn't, the world ends.


----------



## lozislove (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah hopefully it'll work. But I'm glad I'm getting a ntsc. I'm sick of PAL delays. >.< and I can't play it since I don't have dual layer and I'm so broke right now. Though if any of you guys get to play it you're extremely lucky!


----------



## TroyBagnell (Feb 2, 2008)

Since it's 'Internal' doesn't that mean it won't actually be released publicly for a while?


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

Hope I can find it soon... And that it works on PAL.


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

PICS OR IT DIDNT LEAK!!!


----------



## zero9teen (Feb 2, 2008)

It could very well be that this was an exchange between parties, i.e. from one dumper to the Wiikey team, etc.

But that's just baseless speculation.  I suspect we won't see any public torrents or downloads for another day.


----------



## Jax (Feb 2, 2008)

Any chance that this would work on a Wiinja V1?


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

Would I be mean if I said

"GUYS! IT WORKS ON PAL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*insert rickroll link*"

?


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Would I be mean if I said
> 
> "GUYS! IT WORKS ON PAL!!!
> 
> ...



Not mean just a troll.


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

OK. Well seeing as I'm a fellow European, I wouldn't do such a hideous thing


----------



## ecdsds (Feb 2, 2008)

Serious? Otherwise ban him fast


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL, 344 users watching this topic


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry double post due to lag


----------



## JossyHadash (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Any chance that this would work on a Wiinja V1?



wiinja is outdated  especially v1
but it COULD work... if it doesnt have the mario galaxy protection


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 2, 2008)

So.. anyone tested it on Wiikey?
The original game didn't work but that doesn't mean that a backup won't.. 

*I don't even have a Wiikey, I'm just curious


----------



## thecatphysician (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a mod chip for my Wii to run this. I know I should probably stay away from Wiikey and Cyclowiz is sold out EVERYWHERE. 

Can anyone recommend me a good mod chip to buy and a place to buy it?


----------



## castillo (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(thecatphysician @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I'm looking to buy a mod chip for my Wii to run this. I know I should probably stay away from Wiikey and Cyclowiz is sold out EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good mod chip to buy and a place to buy it?



Use YAOSM, just buy a PIC and a PIC-burner and be happy, you'll find these in the eletronic shop near you.


----------



## Sola (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(thecatphysician @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I'm looking to buy a mod chip for my Wii to run this. I know I should probably stay away from Wiikey and Cyclowiz is sold out EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good mod chip to buy and a place to buy it?



atm I would say: 

If you have an old Wii take CycloWiz or Wiikey. With Wiikey you must wait for the update. CycloWiz runs the game.
If you have a new Wii take D2CKey or YAOSM. SSBB works on in too.


----------



## Kakkoii (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(TroyBagnell @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Since it's 'Internal' doesn't that mean it won't actually be released publicly for a while?


Nope.

Internal is the name of a scene releaser.

Whenever you notice those odd names added to the names of releases. Like WiiZARD or PreCiSiON  or BAHAMUT or TMD etc....


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

Is there some actual proof of this game being leaked?


----------



## Kakkoii (Feb 2, 2008)

edit: God dammit lol. I got a server to busy message and it told me it wasn't posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Damn double post error.


----------



## castillo (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Kakkoii @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(TroyBagnell @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Since it's 'Internal' doesn't that mean it won't actually be released publicly for a while?
> ...


But in this one there is INTERNAL and TMD.. so they're the same releaser?


----------



## lukereeve (Feb 2, 2008)

The scene release is of TMD. Internal is where someone beat them to release it but they want to release there one anyway. Doesn't mean much about when its released though.


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Kakkoii @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> edit: God dammit lol. I got a server to busy message and it told me it wasn't posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


internal is NOT the name of a group, it just means they released it internally in case there is something wrong with it, then they dont get flamed as it was released internally and not meant for the public


----------



## djkotiq (Feb 2, 2008)

usually the group internal releases their name with a lowercase i; iNTERNAL


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ecdsds @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Serious? Otherwise ban him fast



I'm in your neighbor country, damnit! XP So shush!


----------



## m3du54 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(digitalforums @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> internal is NOT the name of a group, it just means they released it internally in case there is something wrong with it, then they dont get flamed as it was released internally and not meant for the public


very well said...
and in that case the release marked as Internal it won't get nuked


----------



## Kakkoii (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(djkotiq @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> usually the group internal releases their name with a lowercase i; iNTERNAL


No. Sometimes it's all capital letters. sometimes it's all lower case. and sometimes it's like that. or sometimes its LiKe ThIs. It doesn't really matter


----------



## adambomb (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Elegantxile @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I hope Iso man will keep 4chan's /v/ updated.


VIVA LA ISO MAN!


----------



## MrKuenning (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anyone actualy found this and tested it?
I cant see why they would post it unless its somewhere. 

DONT TELL ME WHERE!!!


EDIT:WOW 359 users on and no posts in 8 mins?


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

i know i dunno if any1 has it


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this topic was created to ensure the mob that it has indeed been dumped by a release group, but it's in the final stages of testing before letting it go to the masses.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 2, 2008)

holy crap, no posts have had to have been deleted yet?

People are learning!


----------



## malsuk (Feb 2, 2008)

i cant believe this 7 pages of crap with about 6 worthwhile comments.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

I was just reading wiinewz it theres a post about a hoax.  Could this be a hoax like they were talking about?  So to sum up my question, does anyone know if this is actually legit?


----------



## m3du54 (Feb 2, 2008)

It will get a lil more time for an internal release to be spread than a normal one..
At the beginning only affiliate sites of group TMD will have the release.


----------



## burnsams (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(m3du54 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> It will get a lil more time for an internal release to be spread than a normal one..
> At the beginning only affiliate sites of group TMD will have the release.



I hope that means the Wiikey team


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(burnsams @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(m3du54 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It will get a lil more time for an internal release to be spread than a normal one..
> ...



The WiiKey team probably has their own legit copy, they are not a pirate group, they wouldn't dump the game and spread it..


----------



## JossyHadash (Feb 2, 2008)

its been over 3 hours and still nothing


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 2, 2008)

why is this release only 4.1gb? wasn't ssbm supposed to be dvd9?


Edit: Ah, reading is tech!


```
Â Â Â Â ÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛ Â Â ÂÛÛÛ Â Â Â
Â Â Â ÛÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â ÛÛÛ Â Â ÂÛÛÛ Â Â Â
Â ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛ ÂÛÛ Â Â ÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â ÛÛÛ Â Â ÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â
ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â Â Â ÛÛ ÛÛ ÂÛÛ ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ 
ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛ Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛ ÛÛ ÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛ
Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÂÛÛ Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â Â ÛÛÛÛ
Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛ Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â Â Â ÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛÛÛ ÛÛ Â ÛÛÛÛ
Â Â ÂÛÛÛ ÂÛÛ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛ Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛ 
Â Â ÂÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛ Â ÂÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛ 
Â Â ÂÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â Â ÛÛÛ Â ÂÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â Â ÛÛ ÛÛÛ 
Â Â ÂÛÛÛ ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â Â ÛÛÛ Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â ÂÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ Â Â Â ÛÛÛÛ 
Â Â ÂÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â ÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â ÛÛÛÛ Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â ÛÛÛ Â
Â Â ÂÛÛÛ Â Â ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛÛÛ Â ÛÛ Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛ Â ÂÛÛÛ Â ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â
Â Â ÂÛÛÛ Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Â 
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÛÛÛÛ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂÛÛÛ Â Â

Â Â Â Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â   Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â Â 
Â Â Â Â    Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â   Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â   Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â  
Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â    Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â    Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
Â Â Â Â Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â    Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â   Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


TiTLE: ÂDairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_JAP_WII-TMD
SiZE: Â 89x50Mb Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
DATE: Â 01/30/2008 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
REGION: JAPAN (NTSC) Â Â Â
http://www.smashbros.com/jp/

original is dvd9
this is rip to dvd5 can play any modchip with newest firmware and game will auto upgrade to 3.1J
some bonus movies and classic game can not play
and adventure only can play 1stage.
but single mode can finish.
maybe still have some erros
```


----------



## OSW (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> holy crap, no posts have had to have been deleted yet?
> 
> People are learning!Â



Indeed. I'm literally amazed


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 2, 2008)

Title is lacking "INTERNAL" in that .nfo


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 2, 2008)

i don't care, it is the real nfo


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

Wait so there's two versions? The full version (8+gb) and the stripped version? (4+gb)


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 2, 2008)

also that date is wrong, it says 1/30/08 in the nfo


----------



## OSW (Feb 2, 2008)

if it's the real nfo... pretty stupid that it's an incomplete rip rather than the full game.

edit: either it's the wrong nfo, or this needs to be nuked.


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

WHERES MAH BRAWL


----------



## superrob (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> why is this release only 4.1gb? wasn't ssbm supposed to be dvd9?
> 
> 
> Edit: Ah, reading is tech!
> ...


The crap release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




We need both layers


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 2, 2008)

also missing filename


----------



## Smidget (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Elegantxile @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> If anyone has either the The full version (8+gb) and the stripped version (4+gb), could you pm me a link?
> 
> 
> thx.



LOL I see first delete!


----------



## OSW (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Elegantxile @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> If anyone has either the The full version (8+gb) and the stripped version (4+gb), could you pm me a link?
> 
> 
> thx.


reported.

REQUEST: FINAL SMASH ATTACK!


----------



## Gogetagt (Feb 2, 2008)

Confirmed to be a fake NFO on irc


----------



## ih8crouch (Feb 2, 2008)

I didnt think it was possible to twiddle with wii games yet and make them run. Or am i wrong? the only thing ive ever seen removed and working is the updates with brickblocker


----------



## Darkskull (Feb 2, 2008)

Fake 100%?

What is the source of this rls?


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Gogetagt @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Confirmed to be a fake NFO on irc



Yah it was pretty obvious, thanks for clarifying though.


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Gogetagt @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Confirmed to be a fake NFO on irc
> 
> 
> you are confirmed to be fake sir, mark my words. content of .sfv following.
> ...


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Elegantxile @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> If anyone has either the The full version (8+gb) and the stripped version (4+gb), could you pm me a link?
> 
> 
> thx.




You might want to go back and edit your post.  Your not supposed to ask for links.  You could get banned


----------



## Gogetagt (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm speaking on wiihack and they said that this is a well know fake that make his way online


----------



## Chell65 (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm really curious how they would have modded the game so deeply and have no discussion in any of the normal dev areas. I'm guessing it's fake.

Only real release will be when both layers are dumped.


----------



## JossyHadash (Feb 2, 2008)

Check here to see if the NFO is out or not:
http://gbatemp.net/img/wii-nfo/image.php?wii619


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Gogetagt @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> i'm speaking on wiihack and they said that this is a well know fake that make his way online



that might be true. what is supposed to be inside?


----------



## eiz (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gogetagt @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed to be a fake NFO on irc
> ...




You know that scene archives are NOT packed that way?
Oh well... I think you dont ^^

€: Hm, to slow...


----------



## Julian (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gogetagt @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed to be a fake NFO on irc
> ...



Sorry, but those are part of the fake torrent that was uploaded a while ago, it's actually Mario Strikers. Your nfo is fake.


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 2, 2008)

well, i am sorry then, but this is the only Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD release going around on sites atm. so this topic is kinda obsolete.


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 2, 2008)

well, i am sorry then, but this is the only Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD release going around on sites atm. so this topic is kinda obsolete.


----------



## wurstpeter (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gogetagt @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed to be a fake NFO on irc
> ...




looks like anotherone got fooled by the fake tmd release which is online since 01/14/08.


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 2, 2008)

well, i am sorry then, but this is the only Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD release going around on sites atm. there is no other one, so this thread is kinda obsolete.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

So whats the deal, is it actually out there or not, because I keep hearing different things.

For instance on the homepage of wiinewz they talk about a fake. Could it be the mods at gbaptemp fell for the fake too.

http://psx-scene.com/wii/portal.php


----------



## zero9teen (Feb 2, 2008)

Quite disappointing to see GBA Temp reporting fakes.  Someone was a bit hasty with this one.


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

No...! GBAtemp is never wrong! NOoooooOoOOooO!


----------



## Julian (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> So whats the deal, is it actually out there or not, because I keep hearing different things.
> 
> For instance on the homepage of wiinewz they talk about a fake. Could it be the mods at gbaptemp fell for the fake too.
> 
> http://psx-scene.com/wii/portal.php



What they're talking about is something entirely different, that happened yesterday, not this morning.


----------



## Torup (Feb 2, 2008)

So, as said to me by someone in another topic, SSBB comes with system update 3.1J and it is necessary to play.

I dont want double channels on my Wii, so I was thinking if its possible to update to 3.1U (seems to be the 3.1J equivalent to US, right?) and pass by SSBB without an system update. If it is possible, can someone say a game that has iths update (no Wi-fi here).

Sorry for bad english and/or impertinent questions.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 2, 2008)

the news post at wiinewz.com is outdated.  Earlier there was a fake release.  This is 12 hours later or so, since gbatemp is posting it.  It just might be real


----------



## Gogetagt (Feb 2, 2008)

People this news about the fake SSMB on psx scene appared online few hours ago...long before gbatemp talked about this release. boys the situation is a little confused...


----------



## H8TR (Feb 2, 2008)

No! NO! Please be the real thing. I was ready.


----------



## WrathofGod (Feb 2, 2008)

this is on absolutely no pre chans i can find :/ i call bs lol besides i wants ntsc-u


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 2, 2008)

someone prolly got that old fake onto some sites, where it spread from and hence appeared in some prechans later. this is when gbatemp picked it up and decided to add it. but i am pretty sure this is the same old fake again.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> No! NO! Please be the real thing. I was ready.



i think everyone is ready


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

Julian & rdurbin

Thanks i was really curious about that and i guess i didnt notice the time difference.


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## zero9teen (Feb 2, 2008)

All of this SSBB drama makes the wait while listening to Final Destination all the more incredible.

Here it is, if anyone wants it:
http://media.putfile.com/Final-Destination-23

(Brawl version)


----------



## lhnguyen (Feb 2, 2008)

Considering the nfo on the front page of GBATemp says that the game has been ripped dvd5... I'm gonna have to say that this is gonna get nuked.


----------



## noONE (Feb 2, 2008)

why would it?, the DVD5 isnt complete and crashes at subspace emissary.. so , the DVD9 needs to get dumped as well.

or.. did you mean that this is the DVD5 dump?


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 2, 2008)

its possible they mixed the nfo up with another


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(lhnguyen @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Considering the nfo on the front page of GBATemp says that the game has been ripped dvd5... I'm gonna have to say that this is gonna get nuked.



Maybe I am just a noob but what do you mean "nuked"?

Do you mean the site is gonna get overloaded with people or that the thread is gonna get deleted or what?


----------



## noONE (Feb 2, 2008)

Nuke= a bad dump , in some way.


----------



## kurikun49 (Feb 2, 2008)

So anyway... since thuglife is reading this.. could he give us any update on what the hell is going on?


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 2, 2008)

Will gbatemp collapse in on itself?


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Can't find anywhere besides the fake one, not even on Usenet.

Gonna have to say it's the fake...


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

The title of the file listed on the gbatemp release list is the title of a fake released almost 3 weeks ago.  I am sure other people have noticed and I know its unlucky but is it possible that somehow thats the supposed leak?


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

double post because of lag.  Sorry


----------



## T-hug (Feb 2, 2008)

90% of the posters in this thread have no idea what they are talking about.  
Assuming and speculating makes you look like an idiot.
This release was pre'd the same way as every other release we post hence why it's on portal.  Until it is proved to be fake it will remain on the portal.
It was pre'd around 09:26AM GMT+0 *today* and is on many sites including abgx.net doopes.com etc etc etc.
Please THINK before you post to avoid looking like a total retard.
If you don't have a clue what you are talking about, or have nothing to add to the current discussion then DON'T post.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> 90% of the posters in this thread have no idea what they are talking about.Â
> Assuming and speculating makes you look like an idiot.
> This release was pre'd the same way as every other release we post hence why it's on portal.Â Until it is proved to be fake it will remain on the portal.
> It was pre'd around 09:26AM GMT+0 *today* and is on many sites including abgx.net doopes.com etc etc etc.
> ...



what does pre'd mean?
and is the iso on them sites then


----------



## Alfangus (Feb 2, 2008)

Well they aren't exactly the same:

3 Weeks Ago:
Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_JAP_WII-TMD

Today:
Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD

Maybe they were fooled into putting up the fake, but I think gbatemp would at least have noticed the similarities in the titles, and considered its legitimacy before posting it as a release.


----------



## Scorpei (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Will gbatemp collapse in on itself?


No, for this... is SPARTA!

Seriously people just wait and see instead of over 150 posts of nonsence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
And yes, please read the NFO as it states a few things that I've read in several posts above mine already:
http://gbatemp.net/img/wii-nfo/image.php?wii619


----------



## Kadji (Feb 2, 2008)

Stop all this Shittalk...LET THERE BE PROOF

http://www.stage6.com/user/panyawo/video/2...minutes-Hacking


----------



## Sola (Feb 2, 2008)

Someone posted this earlier today or yesterday. We are just normal gamers who want to play the game! We don't know what's going on in the scene because they don't let anything come through until it's completely tested. We need patience in this and posting more rumors or fakes won't make it easier to wait. Just a little more time...


----------



## Cervantos (Feb 2, 2008)

Alright then!!, that's the proof we're talking about
Now I'll just have to find the file somewhere on this huge internet, the dvd9 version that is


----------



## zero9teen (Feb 2, 2008)

Why GBA Temp would make a release for the incomplete version is something I still don't understand.

If this release isn't the dual-layer image, then the game won't function properly, and is missing a lot of data.  This isn't something this site does.


----------



## DaWiis (Feb 2, 2008)

Come on guys. Just wait for it.

*INTERNAL -*
An internal release is done for several reasons. A lot of groups do a lot of INTERNAL releases, as they wont be dupe’d on it. Also lower quality theater rips are done INTERNAL so not to lower the reputation of the group, or due to the amount of rips done already. An INTERNAL release is available as normal on the groups affiliate sites, but they can’t be traded to other sites without request from the site ops. Some INTERNAL releases still trickle down to IRC/Newsgroups, it usually depends on the title and the popularity.

*NUKED -*
A Film/Game can be nuked for various reasons. Individual sites will nuke for breaking their rules (such as “No Telesyncs”/ "NTSC only") but if the film/game has something extremely wrong with it (no soundtrack for 20mins, CD2 is incorrect film/game etc) then a global nuke will occur, and people trading it across sites will lose their credits. Nuked films/games can still reach other sources such as p2p/usenet, but its a good idea to check why it was nuked in the first place. If there’s something wrong with a group release, they can request a nuke.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(zero9teen @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Why GBA Temp would make a release for the incomplete version is something I still don't understand.
> 
> If this release isn't the dual-layer image, then the game won't function properly, and is missing a lot of data.Â This isn't something this site does.



A partial would be enough for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2008)

this is going to get nuked... the way of the scene is to release exact dump even if it's dual layer and not playing on any modchips. Then if a dvd5 version is made it would only be a modification not a release. Look at the PS2 scene for example.

Now I don't think a lot of courier will spread it because they'll probably wait for a real dump. So it's probably one of the main reason why this one will either get delayed or be not released at all...

By the way I feel sorry for you Thug4L1f3... to think the same shit will happen on march 9th....


----------



## badabing (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Kadji @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Stop all this Shittalk...LET THERE BE PROOF
> 
> http://www.stage6.com/user/panyawo/video/2...minutes-Hacking




YEEAAAAAHhhH!! That's what I'm talkin' bout!

What kinda chip does this guy have?


----------



## SectionX (Feb 2, 2008)

what the hell, does everyone has a pal wii here, why? All I want to know if it works on NTSC wii.


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(zero9teen @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Why GBA Temp would make a release for the incomplete version is something I still don't understand.
> 
> If this release isn't the dual-layer image, then the game won't function properly, and is missing a lot of data.Â This isn't something this site does.



I'm sure you know everything about GBAtemp, seeing you joined a few days ago.


Anyway, this is great news.

Could anyone advice me on this:

Assume it works on PAL and wiikey, right now I have 1.9b and the firmware before 3.1 installed.

Would it be better to first upgrade everything to 1.9g and 3.1 through Mario Galaxy?
Or would I have the same result if I just patch it with the japanese patch? (except for the dual channels)

Thanks!


----------



## T-hug (Feb 2, 2008)

Once again, we post what is pre'd.  This was pre'd the same way as everything else.  We don't get to see the NFO when a release is pre'd, just the info that it has been pre'd.
If we didn't post it and you all saw it elsewhere you'd complain about that, so in essence, we can't do right either way.


----------



## vafel (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Kadji @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Stop all this Shittalk...LET THERE BE PROOF
> 
> http://www.stage6.com/user/panyawo/video/2...minutes-Hacking



All this video shows is that movies cant run of the Single Layer dump.

I would very much like to see if the VS mode does work, because it would be a perfect solution for thos of us who don't have a DL burner/ Use wiikey and don't want to wait for the update. I can live with no SSE for a few weeks untill the US version goes live.


----------



## adzix (Feb 2, 2008)

just ignore the complaints.
i've lost my faith in the community ages ago, they'll always find something to bitch about.

where are the "WEIRD!!! THIS ISNT ON NEWSGROUPS YET!!" posts?
yea, it's so weird, how come it's not up there the same second it's released? SO WEIRD.
sigh


----------



## H8TR (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(SectionX @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> what the hell, does everyone has a pal wii here, why? All I want to know if it works on NTSC wii.


It's confirmed to work on NTSC-U/C. Tusharix vids confirmed that. Even though it was the original copy, a backup would still work.


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmm, alright Thug, I'll take your word for it.

Now just for it to be up on Newzleech.

Also, this is the dual-layer one, righters?


----------



## DarkAce (Feb 2, 2008)

What chip is the guy using?


----------



## H8TR (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAce @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> What chip is the guy using?


Not a Wiikey, I can tell you that.


----------



## lvholanda (Feb 2, 2008)

I wait!!!!!

But....

I WANT SSBB!!!!!!!


----------



## badabing (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAce @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> What chip is the guy using?



+1


----------



## zero9teen (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(zero9teen @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Why GBA Temp would make a release for the incomplete version is something I still don't understand.
> ...




Are you going to tell me I'm wrong? Are you saying that GBAtemp regularly gives release info on broken dumps?

They don't.  Just because I haven't been vocal on the site before doesn't mean I haven't regularly visited it for a long time.

Regardless, I'm sure the pre-ing process is being done properly, and with a game like this there is bound to be many problems, concerns, etc. from both members and leaders of the scene.  I just think that once this is absolutely confirmed to be the single-layer rip, it should be nuked as soon as the dual-layer shows up.  Too many people would be complaining about the errors and why the game locks up on them all the time, and it would hurt the reputations of many groups.   Ignorance can't be resolved with such big releases as this, so I think it best to wait until absolution before anything else.


----------



## Rulza (Feb 2, 2008)

Lol, i just discovered that i've got a DL burner.
Now i just need a DL disc, too bad they are so expensive >_>


----------



## Railgun (Feb 2, 2008)

the nfo is from the fake p2p release, days ago...


----------



## badabing (Feb 2, 2008)

The caption with the video doesn't make me any wiser:

やあ こんばんは
きょうは ちまた で うわさの
Wii を ハッキング してみたよ！
こうしは　nekokabu さん です

Translation:

Hi Hi 
Everybody is talking about today 
Wii tried to hack it! 
This is nekokabu said.


----------



## mark0217 (Feb 2, 2008)

Darn, dissapointing news again. Why the dvd5 version


----------



## lhnguyen (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> the nfo is from the fake p2p release, days ago...



Sure looks that way doesn't it?


----------



## Kiok (Feb 2, 2008)

I just wetted my panties.


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ah, so it's DVD5.

Aka, not worth most people's times, because the game is basically crippled.

Thanks for the info anyways, GBATemp. I'll just wait for a superior version...


----------



## shineget (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(zero9teen @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Are you going to tell me I'm wrong? Are you saying that GBAtemp regularly gives release info on broken dumps?
> 
> They don't.Â Just because I haven't been vocal on the site before doesn't mean I haven't regularly visited it for a long time.
> 
> Regardless, I'm sure the pre-ing process is being done properly, and with a game like this there is bound to be many problems, concerns, etc. from both members and leaders of the scene.Â I just think that once this is absolutely confirmed to be the single-layer rip, it should be nuked as soon as the dual-layer shows up.Â Too many people would be complaining about the errors and why the game locks up on them all the time, and it would hurt the reputations of many groups.Â  Ignorance can't be resolved with such big releases as this, so I think it best to wait until absolution before anything else.




it's an internal, you can't really nuke an internal. releases are marked as internal, and only supposed to be traded internally, because they have issues that would otherwise get them nuked.

Anyway, i'm happy with a stripped or partially ripped smash bros since i'm using wiikey and won't be able to use a dl release until the new wiikey firmware is released. something is better than nothing.


----------



## DominicanJonas (Feb 2, 2008)

nice


----------



## badabing (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shineget @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(zero9teen @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to tell me I'm wrong? Are you saying that GBAtemp regularly gives release info on broken dumps?
> ...



Why do people make assumptions out of the air?


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 2, 2008)

Why people keep insisting that Wiikey's problem is related to DL?

And the dump is DVD5 then? So.. the drama continues..


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Feb 2, 2008)

Brawl works on Pal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









But only 50 HZ Mode
The Intro have sound problem.

Don't ask where you can get the game


----------



## ShADyX (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> 90% of the posters in this thread have no idea what they are talking about.Â
> Assuming and speculating makes you look like an idiot.
> This release was pre'd the same way as every other release we post hence why it's on portal.Â Until it is proved to be fake it will remain on the portal.
> It was pre'd around 09:26AM GMT+0 *today* and is on many sites including abgx.net doopes.com etc etc etc.
> ...



well said champ....

the ignorance and stupidity of these forums is astounding....

crawl back in your boxes you dirty little pirates

(btw. does it work on PAL? and where can i download it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Scribbl (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Brawl works on PalÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good enough. YES! Time to go out and buy my blank DVD...

What chip are you using, btw?


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Brawl works on PalÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do you know this?

and if its true i am so happy


----------



## shineget (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(badabing @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Why do people make assumptions out of the air?




not really out of the air, i am just repeating what has been said many times by other people.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Brawl works on PalÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Prove it


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Scribbl @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Brawl works on Pal
> ...




Wiikey


----------



## mark0217 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(lhnguyen @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Railgun @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > the nfo is from the fake p2p release, days ago...
> ...



AAAAAND my hopes are up again. What's up with that video hosted in divs that shows the DL working?


----------



## jassa (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> *90% of the posters in this thread have no idea what they are talking about.Â
> Assuming and speculating makes you look like an idiot.
> This release was pre'd the same way as every other release we post hence why it's on portal.Â Until it is proved to be fake it will remain on the portal.
> It was pre'd around 09:26AM GMT+0 today and is on many sites including abgx.net doopes.com etc etc etc.
> ...



I think this should be quoted in bold on every page. There are too many idiots here who feel the need to POST NOW POST NOW NO TIME TO READ THE THREAD POST POST POST!


----------



## El Xando (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Scribbl @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


Liez. The WiiKey update hasn't been released.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Scribbl @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



wiikey dont work atm so thats fake or prove it


----------



## UchihaE (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Scribbl @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


Wii would you lie too us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Are you getting a kick out of it. I mean if you said cyclowiz then okeeee but wiikey yeah right !


----------



## Railgun (Feb 2, 2008)

wiikey does not run pressed dl dvds.
burned may work.


----------



## Judas543 (Feb 2, 2008)

i don't know if this has been posted, but I did find the BT link of this game
although it might be a fake i duuno since the dl rate is slow..


----------



## lhnguyen (Feb 2, 2008)

wiikey doesn't run wii dl dvd's

this release is said to be a dvd5, so he may not be lying



have a cyclowiz anyway so i don't care


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> wiikey does not run pressed dl dvds.
> burned may work.



i wouldnt get ya hopes up


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Scribbl @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


maybe he means the dvd5 image, but id say hes just lying


----------



## Railgun (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(lhnguyen @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> wiikey doesn't run wii dl dvd's
> 
> this release is said to be a dvd5, so he may not be lying
> 
> ...



who said this rel is dvd5? the wrong posted nfo? rofl^^


----------



## etkelley (Feb 2, 2008)

The NFO says only parts of the game work. What the hell is that?


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(etkelley @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> The NFO says only parts of the game work. What the hell is that?


they probably dumped the first layer and burnt it like that


----------



## Ling-Ling (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Scribbl @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


dernettemann wouldnt lie... He's quite known in the german scene!


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Maybe the wrong NFO, or it's the crippled single-layer rip.


----------



## Jaems (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't find this game anywhere anyhoo.
All the sites are saying they got Super Mario Strikers instead.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Feb 2, 2008)

this release it's only dvd5.


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Maybe the wrong NFO, or it's the crippled single-layer rip.


----------



## Mirato (Feb 2, 2008)

Ahhh well then? What exactly is it that works? Does 2 player work???


----------



## Scribbl (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> this release it's only dvd5.



You are awesome, dernettemann, you just made my day


----------



## Railgun (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> this release it's only dvd5.



thats maybe why its internal. Only the first layer dumped?
can u copy and paste the nfo plz?


----------



## etkelley (Feb 2, 2008)

Do we have any REAL proof that this is even real or if it works on certain systems. I see a lot of people saying a lot of different things...but it's just hearsay.


----------



## zero9teen (Feb 2, 2008)

A member of another forum has managed to get this release.  It is DVD5.  It does work; however, it is riddled with problems.

-SSE cannot be played (tons of errors)
-Videos cannot be watched.
-Versus mode can be played, but freezes while loading matches 50% of the time.
-The disc must be re-inserted every couple minutes.


----------



## Judas543 (Feb 2, 2008)

this is what i got from the other site


Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP (?? OK)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP (?? OK) ????? 10??? ????? ??? ??????????X ????? ?????????? http://www.smashbros.com/jp/ ????? 2008?01?31?????? ???????? 1~4 ????? ??????? Wii ????????? 4.37 GB ????? Wii 3.1J + Wiikey 1.9g Wii 3.1J + Wiikey 1.9g ?? , ????? , ?????? .. ??????



Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP (measuring attempted OK)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP (measuring attempted OK) principle works species: 10 species speedy?????: Big??SUMASSHUBURAZAZU??X Type: Action officer who page: http://www.smashbros.com/jp/??date: January 31, 2008??Age: Full-year separation????: 1 to 4 edition??: flatbed??day version: Wii Files size: 4.37 GB??measuring units: Wii 3.1J + + Wiikey 1.9g Wii 3.1J?Wiikey 1.9g Allowed ,????aircraft, space?calculated whether or inability?half??version ..


----------



## enigmak (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wow, seems like the whole Gbatemp community is checking on this topic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I read this post a few minutes ago, see for yourselves:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> As we reported earlier, the losers behind the #smashbros IRC chat room have now admitted that their antics over the past couple of days have been completely fabricated. They have not dumped the game.



What is this all about? Does anyone have a clue on this yet?

Original source here: SOURCE

Cheers


----------



## badabing (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> this release it's only dvd5.



Der Netter Mann, I respect your reputation.. but could you enforce this announcement with some pics/video proof?


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(zero9teen @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> A member of another forum has managed to get this release.Â It is DVD5.Â It does work; however, it is riddled with problems.
> 
> -SSE cannot be played (tons of errors)
> -Videos cannot be watched.
> ...




Eh, good enough for me.


----------



## etkelley (Feb 2, 2008)

So the DL DVD scare was all for nothing, right? They had me scared of my worst fear...that I would have to wait on a Wiikey update like when Galaxy came out. *Sigh* And Wiikey doesn't even have a website anymore.


----------



## Loginer (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


"Group: Newcomers
Posts: 1
Joined: 30-January 08"
Why hello there, dernettemann.


----------



## Keatsta (Feb 2, 2008)

Can the people who allegedly have it provide the file name and other such info? The release info is looking sparse...


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Judas543 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> this is what i got from the other site
> 
> 
> Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP (?? OK)
> ...


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 2, 2008)

For everyone saying "The release name is nearly the same, it must be the fake!" - That's the release name it would have either way (assuming it was dumped by TMD), so that doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Ling-Ling (Feb 2, 2008)

Loginer said:


> Ling-Ling said:
> 
> 
> > hackeruk said:
> ...


I said he is known in the german scene and gbatemp is more the internation scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is a famous german wii site where you can get  everything and he is one of the admins there!


----------



## mark0217 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(etkelley @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> So the DL DVD scare was all for nothing, right? They had me scared of my worst fear...that I would have to wait on a Wiikey update like when Galaxy came out. *Sigh* And Wiikey doesn't even have a website anymore.



Full game is still DL.


----------



## mark0217 (Feb 2, 2008)

God, could a mod step in and provide real info? Is this dvd5? If so, who cares, it's a crippled game. If you're gonna boast about it then release it so we can play a demo of sorts, jesus. I'd be happy with the starting roster myself lol...


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

There used to be a German guy posting wrong info maybe its the same guy.


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(mark0217 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> God, could a mod step in and provide real info? Is this dvd5? If so, who cares, it's a crippled game. If you're gonna boast about it then release it so we can play a demo of sorts, jesus. I'd be happy with the starting roster myself lol...




QFT.


Please, stop the teasing and just let us play with whatever you got.


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(mark0217 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> God, could a mod step in and provide real info? Is this dvd5? If so, who cares, it's a crippled game. If you're gonna boast about it then release it so we can play a demo of sorts, jesus. I'd be happy with the starting roster myself lol...


The mods don't know either.


----------



## jassa (Feb 2, 2008)

This thread makes me want to kill myself. Do none of you know how to read?

*HERE IS WHAT WE KNOW:*

- This release is not public yet, it is labelled as an INTERNAL release which means it's not intended for widespread distribution at this point in time. Odds are it will filter down onto public sites, but it may take a while.
- This is NOT the fake mentioned on Wiinewz, that was a completely different issue.
- This is NOT the fake TMD-labelled release from a week or two ago
- This is NOT the buggy DVD5 rip mentioned in the fake nfo posted earlier in this thread.
- At the moment there is no nfo available, WE KNOW VERY LITTLE ABOUT THIS RELEASE, so please do not speculate or spread misinformation.
- Although this made its way through 'official' channels, we do not know for certain whether it is real or not. The mods will update the info in the first post as soon as they have anything new to add.


*A good rule of thumb is to not trust ANYTHING people say here, unless it comes from a reputable source (ie a moderator or a site like WiiNewz).*



(Can I suggest that someone copies and pastes this every page or two in an effort to get the message through to the idiot posters? I'd do it myself but I'm off to bed.)


----------



## Ling-Ling (Feb 2, 2008)

dernetteman hosted just with Klozi brawl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll soon have the image and then ill tell you wheter it works^^


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 2, 2008)

"dernetteman is a reliable source", "dernetterman is a noob", "wtf is dernetterman ?" ... funny topic :l


----------



## NoSkill (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> dernetteman hosted just with Klozi brawl



who hosted what with what o.O


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jassa @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> This thread makes me want to kill myself. Do none of you know how to read?
> 
> *HERE IS WHAT WE KNOW:*
> 
> ...


people that just jump in asking stuff like "wow I just saw the xander calicocoa thing! is it true?" or "would my buner work for this?" should be put in jail. Cos we cannot do that, then at least BAN THEM


----------



## etkelley (Feb 2, 2008)

What about this? http://psx-scene.com/forums/nintendo-news/...hbros-fake.html


----------



## Ling-Ling (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(NoSkill @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > dernetteman hosted just with Klozi brawl
> ...


Klozi! Das ist der Admin von Wii-Reloaded und dernettemann ist glaube ich der 2. Admin! Und die haben es eben hochgeladen!

Klozi! He is the admin of wii-reloaded and dernettemann(theniceguy) is afaik the second admin! And these two just hosted the Image of the SL-Version!


----------



## jassa (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(etkelley @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> What about this? http://psx-scene.com/forums/nintendo-news/...hbros-fake.html



Read my post, moron. Or one of the other countless posts that addressed this on previous pages.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jassa @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> This thread makes me want to kill myself. Do none of you know how to read?
> 
> *HERE IS WHAT WE KNOW:*
> 
> ...



Some things yor forgot is that* this hasn't been confirmed as real*. Could be just as fake as everything else.
And Internal means that the release is supposed to stay within the scene and not be made available to people not part of the scene. (It usually always gets leaked out anyway though.)

Thought those should be included for the retards that don't read the previous pages but then comment with noob questions like "does my burner burn DL?" drowning out the real info with noobness..


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 2, 2008)

so....nothing is real?  everyone's cake is a lie?  I've read through all the pages and don't know what to think.  Is this right?

1.  The dump is real.
2.  The nfo with it is wrong.
3.  It is Dual Layer.
4.  No one knows if it works.


----------



## Judas543 (Feb 2, 2008)

well im guessing no one will know until someone tests it out


----------



## Anakir (Feb 2, 2008)

Chaos is coming. Gotta read all I can before GBATemp goes down. lol.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

this is what i found on some forums




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So, so that it now a topic have, where your joy expression can give it.
> Until one the Admins officially in the forum which in addition writes, first times here the temporary solution.
> 
> The serrated version was tested of that nice man 1983, and it confirms that it functions both on Pal consoles and with WiiKey. On a Upload one works thus at present, and will no longer for a long time last. With the serrated version it concerns ("shortened") a DVD5 version, on which some contents were omitted either completely or run incorrectly, but it is 1000-mal better than a demo, which here so many wished themselves
> ...




so maybe it does work on a pal console


----------



## Loginer (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(NoSkill @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


Well, it looks like you're not lying. The question now is if the dump over there is real.


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(etkelley @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> What about this? http://psx-scene.com/forums/nintendo-news/...hbros-fake.html


dude wtf my post, 5 mins before yours, the last one by the time you posted, talks about the calicocoa xander thing. I say BAN


----------



## Shinji1989 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm downloadin' right now. Can tell you in 3 hours.


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 2, 2008)

*Allow me to clear this up for you as a member who's been around for long*

You have your reason to doubt any source which comes without proof, HOWEVER...

If there's one source to trust without picture proof, it's *dernetteman*. He's been around here for a long time, often posted stuff about if it works in all different settings and some releases and he's never been off.

In fact, I think pretty much for every game, he was the first one to tell whether or not it works on PAL. Take this into consideration before you people start making him out for a faker. In any case, he is very well respected by me and even as a dutch guy who are known for having a sober mind, I completely trust this guy, since he has not ever lied to us in any other topic before.

BTW, the release is a DVD5, the only reason why Wiikey wouldn't work is because it has trouble with DVD9. His test on Wiikey is nothing unreliable, in fact, it only proofs that the problem with Wiikey really only is because of the lack for DVD9 support.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

oh kl i hope this is the really deal


----------



## jassa (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Some things yor forgot is that* this hasn't been confirmed as real*. Could be just as fake as everything else.
> And Internal means that the release is supposed to stay within the scene and not be made available to people not part of the scene. (It usually always gets leaked out anyway though.)
> 
> Thought those should be included for the retards that don't read the previous pages but then comment with noob questions like "does my burner burn DL?" drowning out the real info with noobness..



Added those to my original post, for all the good it'll do.

I notice a mod edited that fake nfo into the actual release info in the first post. This explains some of the responses. 

*Mods:* I thought that nfo file was a fake? Did you obtain it from reliable scene sources or did you just use the one that some random person posted in this thread?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 2, 2008)

What's the point of a dvd5 if stuff was cut out ... lame.


----------



## AgentDark (Feb 2, 2008)

patience, just patience!!!

may be in somedays, we will be playing


----------



## Jaems (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm also downloading from some Japanese forum I found the torrent on. Looked real enough, but it's single-layer, I'm guessing after looking at the size.


----------



## Mienaikage (Feb 2, 2008)

If PAL only works in 50Hz, does that mean the game will be slowed down?

I guess it's not too much of a problem though, at least it's playable in some form.


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 2, 2008)

it apparently also works in 480p pal


----------



## animekub (Feb 2, 2008)

So what's the size of the release/dump?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

oh man!!! i'm going to play Melee for a for a few hours... i hope dernetteman's right!


----------



## Ling-Ling (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Mienaikage @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> If PAL only works in 50Hz, does that mean the game will be slowed down?
> 
> I guess it's not too much of a problem though, at least it's playable in some form.


youre mixing some things up here! Hz(Hertz) tells you how often the image is sent to the screen per second(or something like this) and what are you talking about is the fps(frames per second). I think it'll have on both version 50hz and 60hz 60fps, but on PAL it seems like only the 50hz version is running!


----------



## MrBubbles (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 325 User(s) are reading this topic (26 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)



Heh, that must be why I got 3 database errors when I tried regular replies.

If the leak is only half of the game (No subspace) does is still have to be a dual layer burn?


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(NoSkill @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


Saying that a guy dumped the game and  talking about his site is kinda dangerous here.

But tnx


----------



## vafel (Feb 2, 2008)

I need to decide If I'm willing to accept the dual channels upon my wii.


----------



## El Xando (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(vafel @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> its apparently up on
> 
> //http://wii-reloaded.ath.cx/forum/index.php?topic=4014.0
> 
> ...


What is all this I've been hearing about Dual Channels anyway?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(MrBubbles @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off we don't if the leak is real.
Second the suposed nfo (very unproffesional and fake looking nfo, making the release even more fishy) for the game said it can be burned on a single layer dvd.
Thirdly the only thing that will answer everyones question with total certainty is time. Have some patience.


----------



## Ling-Ling (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(NoSkill @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


i just said the name of the site, not the url  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so mods, plz dont ban me^^


----------



## jergens (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(vafel @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > its apparently up on
> ...


Does Wii Brick Blocker work with this? I don't want an update.


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(vafel @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > its apparently up on
> ...



You must be new or do you really want a ban?


----------



## Mienaikage (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> youre mixing some things up here! Hz(Hertz) tells you how often the image is sent to the screen per second(or something like this) and what are you talking about is the fps(frames per second). I think it'll have on both version 50hz and 60hz 60fps, but on PAL it seems like only the 50hz version is running!



I'm just guessing. On PS2 when you switched a game from 60Hz to 50Hz the FPS would also go down, which was noticeable because cutscenes went out of sync with music. I don't know if the same thing happens with the Wii because mine isn't modded yet.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

bah..double post due to serverload/database errors/noob invasion slowdown...


----------



## vafel (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(vafel @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I need to decide If I'm willing to accept the dual channels upon my wii.
> ...



realised my idiotic mistake moments after i posted my message, well I am officialy a retarded noob, and most definetly deserve a ban.  

goodbye


----------



## El Xando (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MrBubbles @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


Well excuse me for not wanting to search through this whole thing and trying to get a simple answer :/


----------



## apd (Feb 2, 2008)

Is this game any good like ? The way all these kids are going on it's like it's the end of the world if it doesn't work. The amount of crap repetitive threads/posts on here over the last few days have been cringe worthy. Get a grip kids it's only a game.

*Goes and plays a grown up game on the 360*


----------



## anime_junkie (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(apd @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> *Goes and plays a grown up game on the 360*


>Grown up game
>360

Lol sure.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] NFO. Those taiwanese guys need to learn more english =]

I'm seriously going to wait for the English version and actually buy it. So no problems for me thar.


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Guys, let's face it, the 360 users do have way more mature games than us Wii owners.

I mean, jesus christ, Viva Pinata is BANNED in over three households!


----------



## HyperShadow (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(apd @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Is this game any good like ? The way all these kids are going on it's like it's the end of the world if it doesn't work. The amount of crap repetitive threads/posts on here over the last few days have been cringe worthy. Get a grip kids it's only a game.
> 
> *Goes and plays a grown up game on the 360*Â



wow, relax man - and please don't start any "grownup" 360 talks - to each his own, you know?

but i have to say, not having owned a gamecube, i'm not too sure why SSB has such a high following. Is it because SSB melee on NGC was THAT good? I wouldn't know as I've neverplayed it - so i don't know what to expect with this.
Should we be hoping for "wow" levels comparable to Super Mario Galaxy ?


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 2, 2008)

Well then, we can basically sum it up so far to this:

*-This release is real, however, pretty much everything that involves movies does not work and will crash. *
*-This is a DVD5 release, which means it's stripped down from the original discs and therefore has a bunch of complications. *
*-It works on NTSC systems without problems on any modchip that is able to play Mario Galaxy as well.*
*-It works on PAL systems, but just in 50hz.*
*-It possibly involves more crashing, but at least the VS and some other modes are playable.*


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(apd @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this game any good like ? The way all these kids are going on it's like it's the end of the world if it doesn't work. The amount of crap repetitive threads/posts on here over the last few days have been cringe worthy. Get a grip kids it's only a game.
> ...


This should be better than SMG, and SMG is my current favourite game of this gen, and I've played all the hard-hitters like Crysis, Halo, etc. But I think Brawl will be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 2, 2008)

I was wondering why temp was taking like 5 minutes to load, now I know why.


----------



## shark1987 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(apd @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this game any good like ? The way all these kids are going on it's like it's the end of the world if it doesn't work. The amount of crap repetitive threads/posts on here over the last few days have been cringe worthy. Get a grip kids it's only a game.
> ...




oh yea, right up there with mario, but i'd say even more because you'll play this game for the rest of the life span on the wii basically. i was still playing SSBM a couple months ago.


----------



## somon (Feb 2, 2008)

This release is kind of useless, it's rather a demo of SSBB, I hope wiikey team and real releasing teams are gonna find a way to play the whole game!


----------



## apd (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(apd @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this game any good like ? The way all these kids are going on it's like it's the end of the world if it doesn't work. The amount of crap repetitive threads/posts on here over the last few days have been cringe worthy. Get a grip kids it's only a game.
> ...



I know you're all on edge getting your draws in a twist whether this is real or will it work etc but the xbox and grown ups quote was tongue in cheek and wasn't meant to be taken seriously. I have used live and I know how many pre pubescent little shites litter the place. Anyway I hope you all get what you want.


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I was wondering why temp was taking like 5 minutes to load, now I know why.








CAN A FEW 100 PEOPLE PLEASE LOG OFF! THERES NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 2, 2008)

If you want to talk about 360 games or moon rocks or whatever, find or create a relevant topic elsewhere. In other words, *stay on topic*.

Also I understand that people don't want to read through the whole thread, and just want to know their answer RIGHT NOW, but please, do everybody and yourself a favor, start reading a few pages back. God knows the same things are being rehashed over and over, and reading 30 or 40 posts ain't gonna kill you.

*GIVE A HOOT! DON'T POLLUTE!*


----------



## florkie2000 (Feb 2, 2008)

Does the modchip are not suppose to support dvd9 ? So why not dumping the full dvd 9 and releasing it . I am sure the crash of the dvd 5 is due because the game is actually a rip in dvd 5 from the dvd 9 .


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 2, 2008)

About the PAL (50HZ);

How do I know how I play the game in 50HZ or 60HZ? Can I change that setting? =)


----------



## burntoutashes (Feb 2, 2008)

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dscf053510tt.jpg]
gonna try to click through this moon-language now


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> About the PAL (50HZ);
> 
> How do I know how I play the game in 50HZ or 60HZ? Can I change that setting? =)


Its in the Wii Options menu.


----------



## etkelley (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(burntoutashes @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> [img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dscf053510tt.jpg]
> gonna try to click through this moon-language now



The internet just exploded.

Now, do we have confirmation on Wiikey US Wiis? All I've been hearing for the past few pages is PAL talk.


----------



## badabing (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(burntoutashes @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> [img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dscf053510tt.jpg]
> gonna try to click through this moon-language now



Haha. Goodluck to you sir! Anybody planning to torrenting the DVD5 for the people who don't have RS accounts?


----------



## El Xando (Feb 2, 2008)

Can anyone who downloaded the single layer from that certain German site share rapidshare account details or upload to megaupload?!?


----------



## Chopders (Feb 2, 2008)

Can we play the entire multiplayer w ith this part and does it change our Wii into a japanese one?


----------



## chunky123 (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah i dont want to change my wii into japanese..... will using brickblocker to block the update help? or will it not run at all?


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(vafel @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(vafel @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



You can punch me in the face. I quoted the wrong person


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 2, 2008)

What we need now is for someone to upload a nice save which unlocks every character and stage so we can play the versus mode with all the characters. We won't be able to unlock them ourselves until we get the dual layer copy.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 2, 2008)

Somehow the screen on that picture is clearer than the picture itself.


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 2, 2008)

you all aren't going to download saves when the actual game comes out are you?  The joy of smash is unlocking everything yourselves.


----------



## pris (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(burntoutashes @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> [img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dscf053510tt.jpg]
> gonna try to click through this moon-language now


You've given Europeans everywhere hope.

Oh and In Flames are a pretty cool band.


----------



## mark0217 (Feb 2, 2008)

Game's out, yet nowhere to be seen as of now.. Sigh


----------



## 1337Nemo (Feb 2, 2008)

i just tested the single layer dvd5 version on pal wii with wiikey and worked.

i played classic mode till the end, then it crashed. Multiplayer working 100%

Hoping for a savegame now, so i can get all chars


----------



## chunky123 (Feb 2, 2008)

can someone TELL US if the game's update for the single layer will change ur wii's menues into japanese or nottttt??????


----------



## DrQuack02 (Feb 2, 2008)

Tell me about it....

SSBB is all about waiting


----------



## 1337Nemo (Feb 2, 2008)

i just tested the single layer dvd5 version on pal wii with wiikey and worked.

i played classic mode till the end, then it crashed. Multiplayer working 100%

Hoping for a savegame now, so i can get all chars


----------



## gotissues (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(mark0217 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Game's out, yet nowhere to be seen as of now.. Sigh



The game is out there )single layer version).
Just read this thread to get hints...
However there are no torents out yet i think


----------



## Jaems (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone else dissapointed that there are still 5 clones in the game? And Fox has 2 of them?
IMO, the new roster isn't as exciting as I thought it would be.

Oh well, just needa wait for the DL release.


----------



## Maxoxpower (Feb 2, 2008)

u know where we can got a savegame ?


----------



## 1337Nemo (Feb 2, 2008)

i just tested the single layer dvd5 version on pal wii with wiikey and worked.

i played classic mode till the end, then it crashed. Multiplayer working 100%

Hoping for a savegame now, so i can get all chars


----------



## phonex98 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(kflester @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(burntoutashes @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > [img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dscf053510tt.jpg]
> ...



Thanks burnoutashes! PAL FTW

ps. You were looking at the CD's ? I was quite excited to see an organic chem / Molecular biology text! Peptide bonds stood out


----------



## chunky123 (Feb 2, 2008)

can someone TELL US if the game's update for the single layer will change ur wii's menues into japanese or nottttt??????


----------



## burntoutashes (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Somehow the screen on that picture is clearer than the picture itself.



can i serve you with something else? throw asus a kiss for selling such a nice screen
well, sse dies after the mario vs kirby match, classic  mode is playable, the game crashes after the ending credits though. 
moonspeak isn't fun to play with though. gonna wait for the us release i think, and buy pal sometime later this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





triple weather/news channel for me, no japanese wii.

that was indeed some oc, as im studying this chemistry stuff, hehe
and to the in flames guy, they better release an album more fitting to the oldschool set on this dvd!


----------



## Jaems (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone else dissapointed that there are still 5 clones in the game? And Fox has 2 of them?
IMO, the new roster isn't as exciting as I thought it would be.

Oh well, just needa wait for the DL release.


----------



## Ahmedz (Feb 2, 2008)

why is everyone double posting?!?
and the answer for everyone he kept asking will the update change the menu to japanese the answer is NO!
it will probably add duplicate news and weather channel but the damn menu will stay English (if u have it on english)


I rest my case...


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, huge differed multipost problems there *headache*.
Great news for us PAL users, I can wait peacefully now (don't get back to my Wii before Monday anyway).


----------



## Knolli (Feb 2, 2008)

does the game really work on pal wii with wiikey?


----------



## Jax (Feb 2, 2008)

Can it be brickblocked to avoid the duplicate channels?


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah, well i haven't been on gbatemp in a while because of this release.
it doesn't matter to me, i would rather just wait until march 9th.


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a PAL user, been waiting on hold to see if it works on any PAL mod chips. But it's still kinda complicated. We know that it works on a PAL Wii+Wii Key, but we don't know if the WiiKey team will make the dual layer version work. The CycloWiz on the other hand supports the dual layer version but we don't know if Brawl works on a PAL. Could someone look it up?


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 2, 2008)

Now that we know SSBB works an NTSC-U and PAL and everyone is is excited to see when the DL dump is online, WHERE THE HELL IS THE WIIKEY UPDATE?


----------



## De_Brandweer (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Can it be brickblocked to avoid the duplicate channels?


I also want to know this


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(De_Brandweer @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can it be brickblocked to avoid the duplicate channels?
> ...


i couldnt care less about dup channels


----------



## Mirato (Feb 2, 2008)

So, basically i just wanted to know. I'm downloading this now. If i continue with the update, i'll just get duped channels? and thats it? No bricking?

Thanks ^^


----------



## Scribbl (Feb 2, 2008)

My firmware is currently 3.0E...do I have to update it to 3.1 to prevent it being bricked if I upgrade via Brawl?

And does duplicate channels automatically mean that you can't access some settings?


----------



## Scribbl (Feb 2, 2008)

My firmware is currently 3.0E...do I have to update it to 3.1 to prevent it being blocked if I upgrade via Brawl?

And does duplicate channels automatically mean that you can't access some settings?


----------



## Scribbl (Feb 2, 2008)

My firmware is currently 3.0E...do I have to update it to 3.1 to prevent it being blocked if I upgrade via Brawl?

And does duplicate channels automatically mean that you can't access some settings?


----------



## gotissues (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Scribbl @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> My firmware is currently 3.0E...do I have to update it to 3.1 to prevent it being bricked if I upgrade via Brawl?
> 
> And does duplicate channels automatically mean that you can't access some settings?


Update it to 3.1E so it will work and wont brick
duplicate channels mean nothing
theyre just present but do nothing


----------



## Matekking (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Scribbl @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> My firmware is currently 3.0E...do I have to update it to 3.1 to prevent it being bricked if I upgrade via Brawl?
> 
> And does duplicate channels automatically mean that you can't access some settings?


I'm not sure, but why don't you want to update to 3.1E? You will have no problems of it...

And no, it will be just two japanese channels, which can be dragged to the last page of channels...


----------



## etkelley (Feb 2, 2008)

You don't want to update with JAP firmware if you have a PAL console. It'll brick it.


----------



## Ling-Ling (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(De_Brandweer @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can it be brickblocked to avoid the duplicate channels?
> ...


I'll write this in capital letters, so everyone reads it:

WITH THE CURRENT VERSION OF BRICKBLOCKER YOU CAN NOT REMOVE THE UPDATE! YOU'RE JUST BREAKING THE IMAGE! BUT THE UPDATE ISN'T VERY DANGEROUS, YOU JUST GET DUPLICATED WHEATER AND NEWS CHANNELS, WHICH YOU CAN NOT REMOVE RIGHT NOW!!!

THE POINT WHERE THE UPDATE WILL GET DANGEROUS, IS WHEN YOUR WII IS NOT UP2DATE! YOU HAVE TO UPDATE THE WII TO THE VERSION 3.1E OR STH LIKE THIS!!!

thx for reading


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a PAL user planning on modding my Wii for SSBB, so when I get it how will I update without bricking my Wii?


----------



## Shuny (Feb 2, 2008)

What is the filename of this mighty release ?


----------



## JunTi (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone here has an Argon-Chip?
And does it work?!
Would like to hear some Voices from Argon-Users!


----------



## KTroopA (Feb 2, 2008)

has this been posted on usenet yet?


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 2, 2008)

I call bs on peeps who say they are dling this now...  It ain't on bc or newzleech yet, so unless there is no nzb for it then LIES!!!

So, if you really are downloading it, prove it when your done by answering:
do trophies/coin launcher/stage builder (most important IMO) work?  

Also, to techies: Wouldn't it have been possible to relink the videos all to the intro movie, like with UMDGEN?  That way adventure mode would still work, right? :S


----------



## jergens (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I'll write this in capital letters, so everyone reads it:
> 
> WITH THE CURRENT VERSION OF BRICKBLOCKER YOU CAN NOT REMOVE THE UPDATE! YOU'RE JUST BREAKING THE IMAGE! BUT THE UPDATE ISN'T VERY DANGEROUS, YOU JUST GET DUPLICATED WHEATER AND NEWS CHANNELS, WHICH YOU CAN NOT REMOVE RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> ...


Also, what I've heard is after a future update for your region the duplicate channels will be gone. Right?


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Shuny @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> What is the filename of this mighty release ?



I second that question.


----------



## Carnivean (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jergens @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ling-Ling @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll write this in capital letters, so everyone reads it:
> ...



You heard wrong.


----------



## burntoutashes (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, believe it or not, i'm not the only one running it.
If you dont got some friends sitting near you, this release is a nice teaser but that's it, because of the lack of the SP mode. 
It's nice to have a clarification that the NTSC edition works on pal though. Waiting 1 month is ok, waiting for the summmer to hit (and i got other things to do there) is not


----------



## ooh44 (Feb 2, 2008)

FYI:
- the DVD5 iso can play on all modchip.
- It comes with update.
- If you have got Wii-US/ Wii-PAL, you must update and get weather/news channel that come with Japanese firmware.
- I'm not sure about PAL Wii. It'll got more channel like tripple news channel or not. (one from metroid 3 [US] or any NTSC-US  game and one from SSBB [JP]
- If you have newest firmware (3.1U/3.1E) . You won't get semi-brick, only dupe channel.
- You can't copy save file to SD card. This game has save file copy protection.


----------



## kcfusion13 (Feb 2, 2008)

What kind of DVD do you need?


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

So, apparently, everyone is too busy with the crippled version to care about the DL version.

Hurrah, inadequacy!


----------



## HipN (Feb 2, 2008)

^ I don't give a damn about this release.. all I want is my Wiikey update.


----------



## blindr (Feb 2, 2008)

we need a damn DL dump not this crap


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm happy with this release so far (would rather save the single player experience for when the American release is out anyway), if only I could find this release


----------



## Koopser (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay...so I'm still confused...

Are duplicated Channels bad? I mean, can they brick my wii with future updates? also if somebody clicks on them and tries to enter, it will damage my chip or wii?

I just want to be 100% sure of what I'm going to do, just to not have any bad surprises coming.


----------



## Ling-Ling (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Koopser @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Okay...so I'm still confused...
> 
> Are duplicated Channels bad? I mean, can they brick my wii with future updates? also if somebody clicks on them and tries to enter, it will damage my chip or wii?
> 
> I just want to be 100% sure of what I'm going to do, just to not have any bad surprises coming.


they're stealing 2 of your visible slots^^ but you can move them in the last 2 slots of the last page. But your Wii won't get any damage!


----------



## DarkDreamer (Feb 2, 2008)

Can someone give me a pm with the info for downloading the game?


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a ntsc-u wii with a wiikey. I havent upgraded to 3.1U, but if I do that and then update with this game with JUST the download on a dvd5 disk, there will only be dupe channels with no brick? So my wii won't be messed up? And do I still need regionfrii or whatever?

Also, what exactly is a dvd5 disk. I have 16x Kodak DVD+R that can hold 4.7gb, is that DVD5?


----------



## burntoutashes (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope. I got the doubled channels since the Paper Mario US Release (i think it was Paper Mario, i have them for quite a while now that's for sure), you can do whatever you want with them, i put them on page 2, it won't damage your Wii (no promises, i've never heard of it though)
I dont think that all of a sudden the Japanese News Channel will kill my Wii


----------



## ooh44 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Koopser @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Okay...so I'm still confused...
> 
> Are duplicated Channels bad? I mean, can they brick my wii with future updates? also if somebody clicks on them and tries to enter, it will damage my chip or wii?
> 
> I just want to be 100% sure of what I'm going to do, just to not have any bad surprises coming.



duplicated Channels = channel that you cannot use it. It will show you error if you start that channel. It mean you got 2 more useless channels but you don't have any other firmware update problem.

I have Wii Japan + wiikey and got duplicated channels from Metroid Prime 3. It works fine.


----------



## Koopser (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh so they just...stay there and do nothing? And they will not mess up my Wii with future updates?

Hmm...thanks, I think I know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 2, 2008)

Argh...I can't find the iso!

The pain..the terror...


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 2, 2008)

Does the pal version work in 480p?


----------



## mathers3000 (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone with a rapidshare account please PM me...


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 2, 2008)

did someone try the metroid prime 3 trick (meaning unplug the wii at the 1/3 of the update) ?


----------



## burntoutashes (Feb 2, 2008)

it does work in 480p mode


----------



## gotissues (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shonosuke @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Does the pal version work in 480p?



I heard it does.
Coming from the same source where the single layer dvd version (cripple version) can be downloaded (aka people already have been playing it and tested it on 480p)


----------



## deathn0te (Feb 2, 2008)

and does the mp3 trick work ?
when you make the update to 20% and shut down the wii ,and enter a disk that was patched with brick blocker ,


----------



## ShortFuse (Feb 2, 2008)

brickblocker gives black screen, anything on 15% trick. i don't want double channels.


----------



## trent_fox (Feb 2, 2008)

If you already have double channels from another game, will using this give you two more?


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

I've just tried the 15% trick and the Wii kicks out an error (which I couldn't read) when you put in the brickblocked version. Think It mite have missed some files so maybe i'll push the update to 50%, see what happens.


----------



## gotissues (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> brickblocker gives black screen, anything on 15% trick. i don't want double channels.


Then you cant play...
either get double channels and dont use brickblocker or else it wont play


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 2, 2008)

"and the Wii kicks out an error" --> you mean when you switch on the Wii again ?


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 2, 2008)

Dang, I couldn't find anything in the nova, the bay, or at the hunters...


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 2, 2008)

No video is no good =(
This will at least tie me over for a bit.


----------



## jargus (Feb 2, 2008)

If I understand what has been said correctly, nothing bad will happen if I try to update my Wii after intstalling 3.1J? What happens when I use another NTSC_U game?


----------



## jargus (Feb 2, 2008)

If I understand what has been said correctly, nothing bad will happen if I try to update my Wii after intstalling 3.1J? What happens when I use another NTSC_U game?


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

You guys need to lurk this thread more, there were hints to the single layer dump and where it is.


----------



## deathn0te (Feb 2, 2008)

@ Tommy_T : please say if it works when you make 50% or so ..


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

When I put the disc in I got a pale green error (same as when videos crash) but as soon as I pressed the Start button. I pushed it to 50% and now I have a Duplicate Weather channel but no News Channel. So i think there prolly is a percentage where you can do "The metroid Trick"


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 2, 2008)

These hints....I wonder if they will be posted again...

>_>


----------



## jargus (Feb 2, 2008)

If I understand what has been said correctly, nothing bad will happen if I try to update my Wii after intstalling 3.1J? What happens when I use another NTSC_U game?


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> ---



Don't worry, it's starting to showing up on the good places, so eventually it'll trickle down to the crappy places. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank god I'm getting it at 600KB/s... I don't know how all you torrent users are going to survive the long wait.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> These hints....I wonder if they will be posted again...
> 
> >_>



OR YOU COULD JUST GO BACK IN THE THREAD AND READ THEM.

God.


----------



## Ahmedz (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ---
> ...


meh im used to it


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

To the people who has the ISO: Is it 4.37GB large?


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 2, 2008)

I know torrents are bad...what do you us then?


----------



## Shibo-chan (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(deathn0te @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> @ Tommy_T : please say if it works when you make 50% or so ..



I don't think it'll work..
people said brickblocker and stuff doesn't work on ssbb yet, 'cause it's the first dl game and is not yet supported by them.
also, if you run brickblocker on it, the game doesn't start..

so you'll have to wait for a brickblocker update...then you can test it with the 15%-trick

or am I wrong..? thought you'd have to burn 2 discs -> one containing the update and one without it...


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

I think my biggest question is... if the multiplayer brawl mode is the mode that only really works on this one, does the online work?


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

It worked (kinda) I went to far and ended up with 1 duplicate channel, my advice is to try it at 20% and if still dosnt work keep increasing by 5% (approximatley, of course) but its not my fault if you get a duplicate channel.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

Someone who hasn't installed the update yet should try the 15% trick.

What you need to do:

Burn 1 copy of the game untouched

Burn a second copy patched with BrickBlocker

Put the untouched copy into your wii and let it update til the bar gets about 15% full then unplug your Wii

Now put the BrickBlocked copy in and it should play and you should have no Dual Channels



Also online works fine supposedly for those wondering.


Edit: good to hear Tommy_T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad someones trying this stuff instead of whining on here about where to get it which is against forum rules need they be reminded.


----------



## KTroopA (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> These hints....I wonder if they will be posted again...
> 
> >_>




yeah.. better yet point me to which group on usenet if any... yet

good luck and may the force be with you


----------



## NBA Mj (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't update my Wiikey to 1.9g 
so is it going to work?


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Also online works fine supposedly for those wondering.



Excellent!

Also I'll try doing it at 20% and see if I get dupe channels.


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm back to square 1 again now, It crashed during char select and i get the pale green error when I press the start button


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

C'mon Usenet.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Also online works fine supposedly for those wondering.
> ...



Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tommy_T tried but it's hard to tell if his is working out because he's using a PAL system which throws a monkey wrench into the experiment


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, I thought maybe if i deleted the save it might start up again (as thats the only difference between running it the first time and running it every other time after that) and I managed to go through the screens where i pressume it asks you to create a save and then BAM pale green error again. As Bob Loblaw suggest it could be my retarted PAL console. maybe i should just go the whole hog with the duplicat channels (I already have 1 nowanyway)


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you still get dupe channels even if you already have two from Metroid Prime 3?


----------



## etkelley (Feb 2, 2008)

Just ran a search, someone is doing a usenet upload as we speak. Some parts are already uploaded.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 2, 2008)

WHY is this dumped if its not ripped correctly .....


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Do you still get dupe channels even if you already have two from Metroid Prime 3?


yes cos those are duplicate US channels, these will be duplicate JAP channels


----------



## etkelley (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> WHY is this dumped if its not ripped correctly .....



I assume because some chips like Wiikey, which a lot of people have, don't have Dual Layer support yet, so this is out there for those people to at least play part of the game while they wait for a chip update.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Tommy_T @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Ok, I thought maybe if i deleted the save it might start up again (as thats the only difference between running it the first time and running it every other time after that) and I managed to go through the screens where i pressume it asks you to create a save and then BAM pale green error again. As Bob Loblaw suggest it could be my retarted PAL console. maybe i should just go the whole hog with the duplicat channels (I already have 1 nowanyway)



Wow, that doesn't sound good... maybe I should just do the full update and take the extra channels. -_-;


----------



## lourens (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a PAL wii, already with duplicate channels, but they come from a NTSC-U.
Would it do any harm to my Wii if I update (3.1E, latest) with SSB:B update?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kamakazie (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> WHY is this dumped if its not ripped correctly .....



For multiple reasons, but that is why its an INTERNAL - it won't get nuked, its meant for the scene only, not public distribution.


----------



## D1MX (Feb 2, 2008)

Tommy_T and Stac plz check ur pms.  Kthx


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 2, 2008)

It won't work at all if you run a brickblocked copy and skip the update?


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

I can confirm that the SL version works on pall Wii with cyclowiz (Or how you call that chip)!!!


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

K, im a bit confused, i just woke up and started reading this thread from the beggining.....

First, from pages 15 to about 20, people were saying that the this release dump is fake? but then comfirmed real now??

and this Works both on Pal AND NTSC on all modchips?

for NTSC consoles, u do not need to patch with anything correct?? (Brickblocker and REgionFrii is not needed?)

for NTSC consoles u need to be 3.1U, and the Jap update on the disc does not affect anything with the exception of giving you duplicate channels??, Or do you still need to do the MetroidPrime 15% trick??

does it work if u have a NTSC console with 3.0U?


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

I decided to just bite the bullet in the end, far to many errors. Hope you guys have better luck, dont hesitate to PM me if you think I can help in anyway (Which I doubt I can, but just in case) Happy Brawling


----------



## Ninjax (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey guys, quick question. I have a PAL Wii, version 1.9g,  will I be able to burn this game onto a normal DVD-R? Also is it safe for me to update my Wii firmware if the game prompts me to?


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

I decided to just bite the bullet in the end, far to many errors. Hope you guys have better luck, dont hesitate to PM me if you think I can help in anyway (Which I doubt I can, but just in case) Happy Brawling


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I can confirm that the SL version works on pall Wii with cyclowiz (Or how you call that chip)!!!


Are you sure? Did you try it yourself?


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

I decided to just bite the bullet in the end, far to many errors. Hope you guys have better luck, dont hesitate to PM me if you think I can help in anyway (Which I doubt I can, but just in case) Happy Brawling


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I have a ntsc-u wii with a wiikey. I havent upgraded to 3.1U, but if I do that and then update with this game with JUST the download on a dvd5 disk, there will only be dupe channels with no brick? So my wii won't be messed up? And do I still need regionfrii or whatever?
> 
> Also, what exactly is a dvd5 disk. I have 16x Kodak DVD+R that can hold 4.7gb, is that DVD5?



Please help me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :'(


----------



## NBA Mj (Feb 2, 2008)

Do I need to update my Wiikey to 1.9g to make the game work
My Wii is already updated to the last update


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(electricsashimi @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> K, im a bit confused, i just woke up and started reading this thread from the beggining.....
> 
> First, from pages 15 to about 20, people were saying that the this release dump is fake? but then comfirmed real now??
> 
> ...


just download the game and burn it... (region frii it if you like)

let it update and you'll get 2 dupe channels... now enjoy half the game


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I can confirm that the SL version works on pall Wii with cyclowiz (Or how you call that chip)!!!


Are you sure? Did you try it yourself?


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

I decided to just bite the bullet in the end, far to many errors. Hope you guys have better luck, dont hesitate to PM me if you think I can help in anyway (Which I doubt I can, but just in case) Happy Brawling


----------



## ShortFuse (Feb 2, 2008)

the 15% trick works. go up to 15%, pull plug and run the brickblocker copy


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

short did you do it on your own wii and confirm its working


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> the 15% trick works. go up to 15%, pull plug and run the brickblocker copy



Shortfuse from SWF? If so then hey whats up.


Anyway, My friend has the SL version, and says that he can play 6 vs matchs before the game crashes (6 vs matches unlock ness), other then that, I can't wait to play tonight.


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm that the SL version works on pall Wii with cyclowiz (Or how you call that chip)!!!
> ...



No my friend of mine showed it to me on his webcam after he downloaded the game. He played some matches until the game froze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> the 15% trick works. go up to 15%, pull plug and run the brickblocker copy


but does the game run properly?


----------



## shadow1psc (Feb 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell if this has the same protection as SMG?


----------



## ShortFuse (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, ShortFuse from SWF. Also the ShortFuse uploading it...not saying where. I did it with my cyclowiz, the 15%


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

I decided to just bite the bullet in the end, far to many errors. Hope you guys have better luck, dont hesitate to PM me if you think I can help in anyway (Which I doubt I can, but just in case) Happy Brawling


----------



## berlinka (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> the 15% trick works. go up to 15%, pull plug and run the brickblocker copy



That's what I wanted to hear!

One more thing: (I couldn't find this)

*What's missing in this stripped release? Movies? Music? I love to know!*


----------



## Puxel (Feb 2, 2008)

http://psx-scene.com/wii/portal.php
That should sum it up.

I'm not going to tell you how to get the ISO, but I can say it isn't on any torrent trackers yet. Just keep waiting.


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 2, 2008)

does wifi work?


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 2, 2008)

If you get the duplicate channels, do ALL of those channels then stop working?


----------



## berlinka (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> the 15% trick works. go up to 15%, pull plug and run the brickblocker copy



That's what I wanted to hear!

One more thing: (I couldn't find this)

*What's missing in this stripped release? Movies? Music? I love to know!*


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Tommy_T @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> ---



Nice but you dont need to repead urself.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 2, 2008)

so it works on pal but it has dupe channels, i see, i'm waiting for the pal release then as there is no way to remove the update as of now.


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

so u can do the update on an NTSC system? and not brick it?


----------



## Deaths_Advocate (Feb 2, 2008)

What is the filename??


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> so it works on pal but it has dupe channels, i see, i'm waiting for the pal release then as there is no way to remove the update as of now.


you're gonna wait 3 months+ to avoid 2 extra channels?


----------



## shadow1psc (Feb 2, 2008)

I thought with all this talk that it would dupe every channel. Two extra is nothin, move em to the back page, jeez.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 2, 2008)

File name~?


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

There's one thing that I don't understand yet that I'd like to know from someone with a modded Wii (WiiKey or CycloWiz). How do you update your Wiis? I mean, the ones sent from Nintendo. Do you just update them normally and it doesn't brick your Wii?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Tommy_T @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I thought maybe if i deleted the save it might start up again (as thats the only difference between running it the first time and running it every other time after that) and I managed to go through the screens where i pressume it asks you to create a save and then BAM pale green error again. As Bob Loblaw suggest it could be my retarted PAL console. maybe i should just go the whole hog with the duplicat channels (I already have 1 nowanyway)
> ...



He's using a PAL system Stac I think thats why the green screen comes up
you shoudln't have that problem if you try the 15% trick on an NTSC


----------



## berlinka (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shadow1psc @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I thought with all this talk that it would dupe every channel. Two extra is nothin, move em to the back page, jeez.




But you CAN do that disc swap trick! Just read that it works (two pages back)
I would go for that one as it worked perfectly with Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 2, 2008)

does 480p work on pal?


----------



## shadow1psc (Feb 2, 2008)

Meh, I'll save my other dual layer disc (and bandwidth on getting a lame dvd5 rip). 

Anyone know if this works on an unupdated cyclowiz? Ie, does it have smg protection?


----------



## Jax (Feb 2, 2008)

Does it have the SMG protection?


----------



## paOol (Feb 2, 2008)

from what i understand, theres no protection. just the firmware update + its dual layer (the legit disc at least).


----------



## kagelump (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks -> shortfuse
you seem to be everywhere o-o


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 2, 2008)

tmd-dsbx.*


----------



## lourens (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a PAL Wii, with 3.1E and duplicate channels because of a NTSC-U game. What happens if I know update with this NTSC-J, does it brick my why, do I get double duplicate channels? Anyone knows?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Does it have the SMG protection?


According to the frontpage, yes.


----------



## Ninjax (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey guys, quick question. I have a PAL Wii, version 1.9g, will I be able to burn this game onto a normal DVD-R? Also is it safe for me to update my Wii firmware if the game prompts me to?


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

do I need to take ne procautions to avoid bricking my NTSC 3.1U wii?? 

Or is it safe, I'm ok with duplicate channels.

Just asking if i need to patch nething before i put it in


----------



## Tweeder (Feb 2, 2008)

Just some more info for people that need it... It's currently being uploading on usenet. I've been waiting for it, found it via my editor account on newzbin.

It's not complete yet but it should be completed by about 8:00EST based on the current upload speed. Them I'm sure the nzb will hit all usual sites. 

Not sure if it's allowed to be posted here, but I'm not risking my GBATemp Acct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit*
Someone is currently uploading.....
(Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD)[25/57] - yEnc "ssbxjp.part23.rar" (111/164)

And the speed has picked up tons. I'd estimate more like 5:00EST now.


----------



## skullwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Disreguard, I'm retarded.


----------



## kagelump (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(WelfareHero @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Not sure if it's allowed to be posted here, but I'm not risking my GBATemp Acct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you might also want to avoid saying where to find it? i'm not sure how specific the rules are
and yes, shortfuse is uling it, but apperently he hasn't played/burnt it yet


----------



## skullwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(kagelump @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> you might also want to avoid saying where to find it? i'm not sure how specific the rules are
> and yes, shortfuse is uling it, but apperently he hasn't played/burnt it yet



Meh, saying it's on Usenet is like saying "I got a torrent of it".  Not enough info to really make a big stink.


----------



## arthurkok2 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Kadji @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Stop all this Shittalk...LET THERE BE PROOF
> 
> http://www.stage6.com/user/panyawo/video/2...minutes-Hacking



Q.E.D.


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

hxxp://www.myorc.com/thread307215.html

replace xx with tt

jap torrent website


----------



## shadow1psc (Feb 2, 2008)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Banned.

But anyway, that torrent is dead ass slow and not worth it really. it's only the dvd5 version and we're nigh on the 9.


----------



## berlinka (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay I've just aborted my torrent. It's just that there's too many errors and shit in this game to be fun. I mean when I only can play up to 6 VS-matches, get random errors with strange beep noises, I'd say I'll just wait until it comes out in europe (I'm not a Smash Brothers fanboy anyway)


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

Job is reposted [Wii] as kind of Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP semi-crippled version 

想嘗鮮的就下吧～因為是半殘廢版。 Adopters to the bar to the next because it is semi-crippled version. 
至少比目前外面那些假種來的好。 At least those currently outside of leave to the good. 

A：何謂半殘廢？ A: What is a semi-disabled? 
Q：不負責任推測： Q: irresponsible to speculate: 
目前以證實任天堂明星大亂鬥X 為D9格式（簡單說檔案8G）， Nintendo now to confirm that the star frag-fests X format for the D9 (simple file 8 G), 
有人可以用wiikey dump第一層，這就是半殘廢版。 Some can be used wiikey dump the first tier, which is semi-crippled version. 
用處：嘗鮮，單打可，有時會當。 Use: adopters, singles can be sometimes when. 就這樣.....不過也可能是假種，因為畢竟還沒下完。 In this way ..... but may also be false, because, after all, not the end. 
檔案附件 File Attachments  Azumi+(Wii)[080131] Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP.torrent (24.2 KB, 66 views) Azumi + (Wii) [080131] Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP.torrent (24.2 KB, 66 views)


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Okay I've just aborted my torrent. It's just that there's too many errors and shit in this game to be fun. I mean when I only can play up to 6 VS-matches, get random errors with strange beep noises, I'd say I'll just wait until it comes out in europe (I'm not a Smash Brothers fanboy anyway)



Woah, is the stripped version really _that_ bad?


----------



## shadow1psc (Feb 2, 2008)

Half the game? Sounds about right.


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 2, 2008)

damnit..why cant you just wait a few more days for a proper non-engrish release?


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(WelfareHero @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Just some more info for people that need it... It's currently being uploading on usenet. I've been waiting for it, found it via my editor account on newzbin.
> 
> It's not complete yet but it should be completed by about 8:00EST based on the current upload speed. Them I'm sure the nzb will hit all usual sites.
> 
> ...



I've been downloading this for a little while now. Upload speed is definitely cooking.

You're brave to post all that information, now we're going to get swarmed with "WHAR LINK 2 USENET" posts. -_-;


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAR LINK 2 USENET?????????????


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

XD Haha. You guys.


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

D9-DVD format in general can not be used to buy DL burning issue DL film can have high-priced but if the D5 issue still occured it will result in wii brick an non operal game there is also the DL ok done but where is USENET ?!?!?!?


----------



## shadow1psc (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't understand a word of that.


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

wiu? lol if you mean a region patcher. yes i did. i patched it to pal. it works for me. Wiikey Update 1.9G , wii 3.1 . i would post up the rs links but there not mine, and this site has strict rules at posting links that are not urs. The game has been ripped. Both layers. i dont think this is the right torrent. i got it off direct  links [which the service i somewhat pay for].

edit: My upload speed is slow + Bmw2ht should haveit up soon


----------



## burntoutashes (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> D9-DVD format in general can not be used to buy DL burning issue DL film can have high-priced but if the D5 issue still occured it will result in wii brick an non operal game there is also the DL ok done but where is USENET ?!?!?!?


I'ts pretty funnny though. I'm still laughing


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 2, 2008)

Is this game multi-5 like Melee is?


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> http://psx-scene.com/wii/portal.php
> That should sum it up.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you how to get the ISO, but I can say it isn't on any torrent trackers yet. Just keep waiting.



w00t, they copied my post. I'm popular.

One small add, the intro movie DOES work entirely.


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

no it is multi+6


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

www.google.com

That link isn't mine.

I expect to be banned.


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 2, 2008)

What languages.


----------



## shadow1psc (Feb 2, 2008)

Has there been any real confirmation that it has the same protection SMG has, or is it just assumed?


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

The cast of characters includes various returning characters from Super Smash Bros. Melee and a variety of newcomers, with a total of 37 playable characters. Some returning characters have been updated or refined since their last appearance, either in terms of appearance, fighting capabilities, or both. For example, Link and Fox have taken on new designs from more recent titles, while Samus has gained the ability to change into a new form, "Zero Suit Samus", by using her Final Smash. Some characters that were present in Melee did not return in Brawl.

Some previously represented series have had more characters added to Brawl. Diddy Kong from the Donkey Kong series and Ike from the Fire Emblem series will make their first appearance in the Smash Bros. series. Other newcomers are the first to represent their series. These include characters such as Pit, representing the Kid Icarus series for the first time since the 1991 Game Boy game Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters, and Wario, from Nintendo's highly successful WarioWare and Wario Land series and an occasional antagonist of Mario's. Solid Snake, the main protagonist of Konami's Metal Gear franchise,[51] and Sonic the Hedgehog[52] from Nintendo's former rival Sega are the first third-party characters to appear in a Super Smash Bros. game.


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

do u need to patch with wiibrickblocker for an NTSC wiikey stysteM?


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl allows players to play against distant opponents through the use of Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. Online multiplayer games can be played either with registered friends or with other randomly selected participants. The players' nicknames will be displayed during multiplayer matches. Additionally, players can converse with up to four phrases that are set by the player beforehand. The four phrases correspond to the characters' taunts and will appear in speech bubbles above the characters. It has been emphasized that these names and phrases will not be displayed in random-player matches. A Spectator mode allows players to watch matches taking place over Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection and bet on the outcome using coins earned within the game. The winner receives a jackpot of coins.[40] While waiting for a match to start online, players may practice fighting against Sandbag. Some other gameplay modes, such as the Home-Run Contest, can also be played using Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection.[


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Okay I've just aborted my torrent. It's just that there's too many errors and shit in this game to be fun. I mean when I only can play up to 6 VS-matches, get random errors with strange beep noises, I'd say I'll just wait until it comes out in europe (I'm not a Smash Brothers fanboy anyway)


well damn

at least the intro works


----------



## Julian017 (Feb 2, 2008)

It's actually 39 chars if you're gonna count like that


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 2, 2008)

Stop pasting the WikiPedia entry for the game into the thread. Thanks.


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

someone from ntorrents hosted it on a public tracker [site name removed by Sinkhead]....

in [site name removed by Sinkhead] search for Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD
and ull find it...

more leechers, the torrent will pick up


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ahmetneo @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> The cast of characters includes various returning characters from Super Smash Bros. Melee and a variety of newcomers, with a total of 37 playable characters. Some returning characters have been updated or refined since their last appearance, either in terms of appearance, fighting capabilities, or both. For example, Link and Fox have taken on new designs from more recent titles, while Samus has gained the ability to change into a new form, "Zero Suit Samus", by using her Final Smash. Some characters that were present in Melee did not return in Brawl.
> 
> Some previously represented series have had more characters added to Brawl. Diddy Kong from the Donkey Kong series and Ike from the Fire Emblem series will make their first appearance in the Smash Bros. series. Other newcomers are the first to represent their series. These include characters such as Pit, representing the Kid Icarus series for the first time since the 1991 Game Boy game Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters, and Wario, from Nintendo's highly successful WarioWare and Wario Land series and an occasional antagonist of Mario's. Solid Snake, the main protagonist of Konami's Metal Gear franchise,[51] and Sonic the Hedgehog[52] from Nintendo's former rival Sega are the first third-party characters to appear in a Super Smash Bros. game.



Um, thanks?

I think we all know what this game is about.


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

someone from ntorrents hosted it on a public tracker the pirate bay....

in the piratebay search for Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD
and ull find it...

more leechers, the torrent will pick up


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 2, 2008)

It's useless, we need a dvd9 release.


----------



## Julian017 (Feb 2, 2008)

Why is everyone going with the SL?

I'm still waiting for the DL, not gonna play a demo -.-

I might as well wait for the American release then =\


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

someone from ntorrents hosted it on a public tracker the pirate bay....

in the piratebay search for Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD
and ull find it...

more leechers, the torrent will pick up


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

///http://badjojo.com/video_play_front.php?Id=6462

video of a new Dual Layer Confirmed working on pal with wiikey !!!

being upload onto [site name removed by Sinkhead] he says at end


----------



## falco123 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shadow1psc @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Has there been any real confirmation that it has the same protection SMG has, or is it just assumed?



only 1.9g plays it


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 2, 2008)

might want to edit your post if you don't want the b&


----------



## Julian017 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ahmetneo @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> ///http://badjojo.com/video_play_front.php?Id=6462
> 
> video of a new Dual Layer Confirmed working on pal with wiikey !!!
> 
> being upload onto pirate pay he says at end



fuck you


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

someone from ntorrents hosted it on a public tracker the pirate bay....

in the piratebay search for Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD
and ull find it...

more leechers, the torrent will pick up


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

someone from ntorrents hosted it on a public tracker the pirate bay....

in the piratebay search for Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD
and ull find it...

more leechers, the torrent will pick up


----------



## topboy (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Julian017 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ahmetneo @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ///http://badjojo.com/video_play_front.php?Id=6462
> ...



I double that T.T


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

someone from ntorrents hosted it on a public tracker the pirate bay....

in the piratebay search for Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD
and ull find it...

more leechers, the torrent will pick up


----------



## Matekking (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(ahmetneo @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> ///http://badjojo.com/video_play_front.php?Id=6462
> 
> video of a new Dual Layer Confirmed working on pal with wiikey !!!
> 
> being upload onto pirate pay he says at end


Arrgh! There are kids like me here, Julian017 is right!


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 2, 2008)

stop reposting that shit about [site name removed by Sinkhead] you faggot canada fuck


----------



## burntoutashes (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome. You just did a 5-in-a-row


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont know if this helps anybody, or if its been said before but If when you get an error eject the disk then put it back in it carries on as normal.

Edit: Sometimes


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 2, 2008)

so did someone try the metroid prime 3 trick using one version of the game for upgrading and another one, brickblocked for playing ?


----------



## ahmetneo (Feb 2, 2008)

http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4009243/Dairan...NAL_JAP_WII-TMD


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

someone from ntorrents hosted it on a public tracker the pirate bay....

in the piratebay search for Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD
and ull find it...

more leechers, the torrent will pick up


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 2, 2008)

Lol, getting a dvd5 is like getting a nuke, it doesn't work properly


----------



## electricsashimi (Feb 2, 2008)

someone from ntorrents hosted it on a public tracker the pirate bay....

in the piratebay search for Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD
and ull find it...

more leechers, the torrent will pick up


----------



## Ninjax (Feb 2, 2008)

Lol, noobs want single layer...


----------



## Elegantxile (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> stop reposting that shit about [site name removed by Sinkhead] you faggot canada fuck




Watch what you say man, Edit your second last word.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, the dumper is out for DL, why couldn't they just get the DL.


----------



## noobygamer (Feb 2, 2008)

Quick question:
Do I have to update my NTSC-US wii to 3.1 for it to work? Im at 3.0 right now, putting in the disk, and ejected it - still no good. Also  Do i have to use regionfrii or anything?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

holy chist. all electricsashimi has done this whole thread is repeatedly post links to torrent sites and ignore every rule. These noobs need to go. And I Bob Loblaw will not represent them in court!


----------



## Matekking (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(noobygamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Quick question:
> Do I have to update my NTSC-US wii to 3.1 for it to work? Im at 3.0 right now, putting in the disk, and ejected it - still no good. AlsoÂ Do i have to use regionfrii or anything?


Quick answer:
Yes, you should, or your wii will get semi-bricked


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> holy chist. all electricsashimi has done this whole thread is repeatedly post links to torrent sites and ignore every rule. These noobs need to go. And I Bob Loblaw will not represent them in court!



that guy deserves an ip ban


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Ninjax @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Lol, noobs want single layer...


seriously, why all the excitement about this version? still no COMPLETE version


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 2, 2008)

I´m sorry if this has already been discussed, but i don´t want to look at 15 pages or so to find out this - Does the single layer dump work with a PAL WiiKey 1.9g console?

Thank You


----------



## Matekking (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ninjax @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, noobs want single layer...
> ...


But it has the core of SSBB

And Mr.Q.:Look at the first post...


----------



## noobygamer (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Matekking @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(noobygamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question:
> ...



Semibricked? and what do you mean, regionfrii? or updating to 3.1? 
If so, do just update via wii system update? (Seriously)
but thanks for the reply


----------



## Mienaikage (Feb 2, 2008)

People are desperate to play Brawl, also as of right now Wiikey owners can only use single layer.


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay everyone, I tested this for a bit.

It works pretty okay actually, if you just want to know what it's like.

Sometimes when you start it up, the screen shakes and all you need to do is reset the game, which will usually makes it function well again. You can easily notice this straight away, so reset as soon as you notice the screen is kinda shaking.

On to the game itself. I could watch the entire intro movie without any problems. I went for challenge mode straight away and could finish this without one problem. However, when you've finished it, it will crash after the credits unfortunately, so don't expect to unlock any characters with it.

It's a great demo anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you want to enjoy the full capacity of this game, you'll just have to wait a little while longer


----------



## burntoutashes (Feb 2, 2008)

No. It will set your Wii in flames and poison the air surrounding you, ergo death

Also, it has not been asked before here


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone who posts a link or a request to/for this game from now on will be suspended for 30 days. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 2, 2008)

*argh >_< errors, double post again, sorry


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

LAWL I can't believe how the torrent links don't stop.

On an unrelated note, is anyone on usenet seeing that piece 24 and 28 are incomplete?


----------



## Matekking (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(noobygamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Matekking @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(noobygamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


You will have to update to 3.1 normally, and I recommend using regionfrii, it may work without it, but there is no risk with using it.


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> LAWL I can't believe how the torrent links don't stop.
> 
> On an unrelated note, is anyone on usenet seeing that piece 24 and 28 are incomplete?



24 and 28 seem perfect on my end.


----------



## Cjuub (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know if it's been said.
But 60Hz mode works as well! You'll get a black screen at start, but just wait a little while and the game will start!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> LAWL I can't believe how the torrent links don't stop.
> 
> On an unrelated note, is anyone on usenet seeing that piece 24 and 28 are incomplete?




The pars should fix that. no worries. The one thing that is weird to me though, is there is a file called wiireloaded.txt and it says it's a password or something?


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 2, 2008)

How exactly do u use regionfrii? And what exactly is a dvd5 disk? I have 16x Kodak DVD+R disks that are 4.7gb, is that DVD5? And is this game really glitchy? Will it really stop working after like 6 vs matches?

Edit: Btw, I typed in "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD" on google and clicked the first link which was from [site name edited out by Sinkhead] and started downloading it. Is it legit? It was added today so it probably is...


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LAWL I can't believe how the torrent links don't stop.
> ...



Shit, maybe I have to refresh the whole group.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Jaems (Feb 2, 2008)

Just want to make sure:
WiiBrickBlocker doesn't work, and the dup channels are unavoidable.

Is this information correct?


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaems @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Just want to make sure:
> WiiBrickBlocker doesn't work, and the dup channels are unavoidable.
> 
> Is this information correct?



ShortFuse has said that 15% update trick worked for him, we just need another confirmation.
Also, on usenet I see that part 41 isn't complete? >_>


----------



## noobygamer (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Matekking @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(noobygamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Matekking @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


So what i do is just go to the wii system update to 3.1 and it wont brick my wii or anything?
oh and is there anything you have to do with wiikey to make other regions work? Config disk?
Again thanks for the reply. Going crazy here >.>


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaems @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Just want to make sure:
> WiiBrickBlocker doesn't work, and the dup channels are unavoidable.
> 
> Is this information correct?




I don't think that this has been confirmed... I think channels may be avoidable with the 15% trick (on U.S. at least)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm afraid the 15% trick will break the DL version of the game, and it will of course refuse to update because it detects the Wii already has it, but then the actual DL code is not there.


----------



## Matekking (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> How exactly do u use regionfrii? And what exactly is a dvd5 disk? I have 16x Kodak DVD+R disks that are 4.7gb, is that DVD5? And is this game really glitchy? Will it really stop working after like 6 vs matches?
> 
> Edit: Btw, I typed in "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD" on google and clicked the first link which was from [site name edited out by Sinkhead] and started downloading it. Is it legit? It was added today so it probably is...


Wooow, a few questions there...
so:
1. load the ISO, and select your region
2. dvd5 is a single layer disk, which has 4,7 GBytes, so your disk is dvd5
3. it freezes at most videos, and some features missing because this release is single layer, so it's got half of the game only
4. no, that's not true, you can play infinite vs matches, but can't play the subspace emissary
5. it's probably real


----------



## sid0101 (Feb 2, 2008)

Uh, don't wanna sound noobish...even though i will.  but what is the 15 percent trick?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jaems @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to make sure:
> ...


im using PAL, Wiikey 1.9b

I burnt an unaltered version and let it install till around 10/15% then pulled out the plug... i got no dupe channels and everything is working fine... now i'm burning a brick blocked version so i'll report back in a few minutes


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Aaa, can't find anything on Usenets...Maybe I'm just stupid lol.


----------



## Matekking (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(noobygamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Matekking @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(noobygamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


Just update your wii normally under options (the game will start updating, but it won't brick the wii)
And probably you don't need a config disk if you used regionfrii


----------



## Scribbl (Feb 2, 2008)

So no-one hasn't actually TRIED the brickblocker yet?


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 2, 2008)

abgw complete.


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Also for the dude worried about the password txt file, the rars need that pass to be unrared.


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> abgw complete.



Too bad it's the DVD5 version...


----------



## gh0ul (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow...this was released today and it has almost 550 posts..


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I'm afraid the 15% trick will break the DL version of the game, and it will of course refuse to update because it detects the Wii already has it, but then the actual DL code is not there.



The DL code as in the whole laser being set to read DLs right? This could mean that everyone might need to accept the duplicate channels afterall.

It is possible to go from 3.1J to 3.0U (or 3.1U) by installing firmware from like SMG? That way users can try to update again to 3.1J on the DL version?


----------



## Smobey (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a PAL Wii.

If I already have double channels from an NTSC game, this'll give me like... triple channels? Or nothing? Or will it utterly decimate my Wii? Does anyone know?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(sid0101 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Uh, don't wanna sound noobish...even though i will.Â but what is the 15 percent trick?


download the game, burn it on a disc, then brick block it and burn it on to another disc

put the first disc you made in your will and let it install until around 15% or the bar is full, then plug out your Wii

now put it the brick blocked version... it SHOULD work and you wont get no duplicate channels


----------



## Smobey (Feb 2, 2008)

EDIT: Wow, sorry. It kept giving me database errors, I seem to have accidentally double-posted.


----------



## UchihaE (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Smobey @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I have a PAL Wii.
> 
> If I already have double channels from an NTSC game, this'll give me like... triple channels? Or nothing? Or will it utterly decimate my Wii? Does anyone know?



It will give you triple channels
I have pal Wii and triple channels but its totally worth it cause i can play versus mode (i played over 6 matches and it didnt freeze on me yet) it did freeze when i played submarine mode or something


----------



## sid0101 (Feb 2, 2008)

ok, so here's the deal.
im on a mac.

what steps will i need to get this working once downloaded.
A lot of the steps in this thread is fragmented.

I have a NTSC - US console.

thanks.


----------



## Cervantos (Feb 2, 2008)

Alright since I'm so sick of everyone asking the same damn questions over and over again I will post this. READ MY POST ONCE AND DON'T ASK ANY ADDITIONAL MORONIC QUESTIONS, here we go.

I live in the Netherlands, not that it matters but I'm just pointing it out that everyone can get the ISO. I have a PAL WII with Wiikey.
Anyway, I downloaded the Single layer iso from somewhere through rapidshare (I have a premium account for a month)
When I finished downloading it, I used regionfrii on the iso but did NOT, I repeat did NOT use brickblocker because it only makes it harder and isn't necessary. You WILL get additional weather channels which for me meant I have 4 unused channels but I don't care.

While burning I updated my wii to 3.1E (THIS IS VITAL SO DO IT), you will also need the 1.9G firmware thing (but you probably already did for the Super Mario Galaxy thing)
I finished burning, put the game in the wii, yes it worked. I was happy. But I got a blue screen after booting the game.
This was due the fact my settings were on 60 Hertz, so I flipped to 50hz and the game WORKS, so don't freak out, just change the hertz settings.

I tried several things like classic and vs and it all works fine. You have to adjust your screen a bit to fit the size and stuff but it works. You cannot play SSE (first level but it's buggy) or watch movies.

There is one problem however and maybe someone can help me with it. When I'm in the menu or selecting characters or stages the game moves very slowly, in other words, the cursor is really slow. Someone know what this is?


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 2, 2008)

Does the Metroid Prime 3 Trick work so i dont get the dual Channels ?


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sid0101 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, don't wanna sound noobish...even though i will.Â but what is the 15 percent trick?
> ...



But you were supposed to TRY this theory, right? What are the results - or isn´t the burn finished?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr Q @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sid0101 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


burn complete... gimme 2 minutes


----------



## test84 (Feb 2, 2008)

test84, Xplosivv, timster788, zerochiten, jaxxster, GreyAlien, dmtmanga, shark1987, Faiben, mr_m, thebawp, thehoff, chango, oo17mm, fubarduck, Shinster, EvilLemmy, Wingus, Oscarius, Kaerfn, Shiroi Kaze, feaks, Tagg7, Shuny, Sanjuro, Azngamer15, slapusillydawg, Jaydo, l33der, gsarlis, KouDX, excbaka, Deaths_Advocate, xenuvix, Davi92, shekkieface, nerdsmasher, kyori, dallasreed, soul2soul, AgentDark, Hardcore Gamer, Kinomaru, Ling-Ling, Krazplay, DemonSpeeding, phlyjedi, mugwhump, Mr. Prince, SpiritBoy, MSW0, ahmetneo, Puxel, Hyperlisk_, Spruchy, webyugioh, StacMaster-S, randella, tshum86, mrbiz, HipN, wovva, HopOnRocks, m0nk3y, Maxoxpower, badabeezy, png, Neodamerung, Wemes, smecque, kjey, thegame07, Matekking, virelis, HarkenSlash, wtflux, majorax, helscream, Laka, padawan, triassic911, Fat D, craigmcshane2, pengu, Hisi, lurker123, minion7, TheSpleen, KKajun, deucethunder, Prizesinferno, Osaka, uhh_nonsense, DvDrmann, mieaks, 486dx66, pootify, rdurbin, Calamidades, Timbaman, DarkCamui, Opiate, imgod22222, uh_ohz, shonosuke, Jiri, Shao Huo, ndsbob, gh0ul, wiki, sieghawk, hmbn, DecoyOcto, Shoter350, Flyfishing, evhoria, Pazu, VascoAlmeida, Kuronekokun, Ferrian, mikagami, Malchir, NeoWoeN, tampikenio, RayJT9, djkeem, fishf00d, vafel, sonoi, sid0101, AllThere, CPOStudios, Syc, howler, djspanky, Kruce, amooscuro, acidburned, chamonofx, Mthodmn101, lhnguyen, xaikou, ersatz100, Corneliuscack, Mr.chorizo, zurg, lolnoon, Koopser, Seraph, beefkeek, shadow1psc, Strag0, Shinji, goldmaxter, puajj, thxmatethx, David011, Ace Gunman, Princeps15, cxa, chienboy, Onnichiwa, phason_metroid, redstar666, levipols, bander, eternity575, topboy, link57070, Ninjax, haseo, erfico, vulpex, JunTi, adamandkate, john_rampton1, LottoX, Njam, Shinji1989, thekid, noobygamer, Scarboy, Blob64, Kingkiron, mag0r, Lalliance, ZooL, Cervantos, porkzchop00, rafaelfrota, DAREALGUMMY, zarcon6, surrealogical, neutrino51, jukemaster5000, lafleche, DanZ, cubin', alfarex, lukereeve, Oravla, kirby8food, finalgamer, crmnl, megaxzibit, Th3Monk, mooyah, Emphasizer, badabing, romin, rolandrd, petersketer, Matr!XER, trent_fox, Sicklinker, Dreimos, _Bill_, DrKupo, DanteLinkX, roguex64, Anok, MrKuenning, TroyBagnell, raz--, perom, ]grimm[, milomilo, zebalah, mkill, Horkel, Spookey, Clarlink, pandas0nic, bfath, Cinos, GuPPo, Tommy_T, heikun, foodbag, jaycee00, benpost, Ace07, Killakae, myiamoto128, MrCheez, eivl, Sleepwaking, gingi, MeTRoD, djkotiq, dsg07, Julian017, Imorra, jergens, phantastic91, spokenrope, gribble, tomm2cool, enigmak, Smobey, tokaihibiki, RoBotNiK, m3du54, Niijaooh, andy6194, crystal107, dokaebi, Kafka, gapolo55, rabhw, jwcgator, zdahleen, dat_drink_ik_op, Rammoth, taggart6, kflester, aapjevandehoek, Seraphim, jespertje, GGLucas, HisshouBuraiKen, brassica, lroy12, fahle, OniLolz, t4ils


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mr Q @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



OK, no problem


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 2, 2008)

killakae, if the 15% trick does work, could you check if you can update your firmware back to 3.1 of your region via Wii System Update?

EDIT: Could ANYONE try this?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

15% trick works!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i'm off to play to game... see you people later!


----------



## jergens (Feb 2, 2008)

I unlocked Ness no problem through multiplayer matches. I mashed buttons to make sure no movies played.


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

^That's great news.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think everyone asking a question that has already been answered should be IP banned. (Not me tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

38 pages of ZOMG DIS BRAKE MAI PAL WEE?!?!?
Is pissing me off, read the thread you diptard noobs.

P.S.  Glad to hear you can unlock ness.  Hopefully everyone else can be unlocked this way too, then all we'll be missing is the stages that must be gotten via other means...


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(jergens @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I unlocked Ness no problem through multiplayer matches. I mashed buttons to make sure no movies played.



Heh, good idea!


----------



## Smobey (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anyone made a list about which modes are playable? I know VS mode is, and classic mode is (though supposedly it freezes in the credits?) What about events? Multi-man melees? Targets? Sandbag?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

EDIT: DONT DO THE 15% TRICK!!!!

I went back to the Wii menu and instead of being white and blue the menu was black and orange! also the when i pressed the home button everything was in japanese!

I turned off the power and now everything is fine but im scared to death.... i dont ever wanna play the game again!  :'(


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I think everyone asking a question that has already been answered should be IP banned. (Not me tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah dammit ive read a thousand times the freakin question about the mp3 trick
stupid noobs READ then ask


----------



## TroyBagnell (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't think this has been asked yet... but since there's problems unlocking characters (well, only confirmed Ness so far) is it possible someone who's already beaten the game can share his save file?


----------



## Blad01 (Feb 2, 2008)

I would like to know if it works on PAL (we know that yes) + Yaosm ?


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(TroyBagnell @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I don't think this has been asked yet... but since there's problems unlocking characters (well, only confirmed Ness so far) is it possible someone who's already beaten the game can share his save file?


Unfortunately, it seems like save files in Brawl are copy protected.


----------



## Timbaman (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> EDIT: DONT DO THE 15% TRICK!!!!
> 
> I went back to the Wii menu and instead of being white and blue the menu was black and orange! also the when i pressed the home button everything was in japanese!
> 
> I turned off the power and now everything is fine but im scared to death.... i dont ever wanna play the game again!Â :'(



Okay that's scary..

Can anyone confirm the above doesn't happen when you DON'T do the 15% trick?
Don't know if you've stopped playing to see if everything's ok..


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> EDIT: DONT DO THE 15% TRICK!!!!
> 
> I went back to the Wii menu and instead of being white and blue the menu was black and orange! also the when i pressed the home button everything was in japanese!
> 
> I turned off the power and now everything is fine but im scared to death.... i dont ever wanna play the game again!Â :'(








I think every Japanese game has the "home" button in Japanese no matter what reigon console you play it on. That's because the Home menu is not in the system, it's programmed into the game. Pop in Wii Sports and press "home" and you'll see. Try returning back to the Wii menu in there, you'll probably see it's not black and orange.

Also the black and orange menu might because of PAL display incompatibilites. Don't worry, it's _probably_ not because of 15% trick.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> EDIT: DONT DO THE 15% TRICK!!!!
> 
> I went back to the Wii menu and instead of being white and blue the menu was black and orange! also the when i pressed the home button everything was in japanese!
> 
> I turned off the power and now everything is fine but im scared to death.... i dont ever wanna play the game again!Â :'(



That can happen regardless of the 15% trick or not. You're installing a japanese firmware onto your system.

You're actually better off with the 15% trick because then you don't get the whole firmware just the needed parts.


----------



## Matekking (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> EDIT: DONT DO THE 15% TRICK!!!!
> 
> I went back to the Wii menu and instead of being white and blue the menu was black and orange! also the when i pressed the home button everything was in japanese!
> 
> I turned off the power and now everything is fine but im scared to death.... i dont ever wanna play the game again!Â :'(


Please, take a picture of it!
If its real, then it was on purpose from nintendo (i think)...


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(TroyBagnell @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think this has been asked yet... but since there's problems unlocking characters (well, only confirmed Ness so far) is it possible someone who's already beaten the game can share his save file?
> ...


some of us are waiting for news on the DL version. There should be another thread created called Questions for noobs or something, so noobs can go there and flood it with repeated and stupid question


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 2, 2008)

Aw poor you Killakae, I would've been scared if my Wii went inverse on me XD

Anyway, I'm still wondering if the 15% trick will break the DL version, which apparently need the firmware to be fully updated in order to adjust the laser..


----------



## ZeroBlitz (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, it's been asked and apparently the game has a save lock on it so people can't move it over to an SD card (and likely the other way) so you probably shouldn't hope too much. Anyway, the starting roster gives us a few interesting characters to last us a while.

Any mention been made about D2CKey compatibility? (US console)


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 2, 2008)

hay guys hate to ask but i have to find the newest vers. of brickblocker i have a shitty old vers. that is in someother lang. haha  its been a while


----------



## masdeeper (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Tommy_T @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Ok, I thought maybe if i deleted the save it might start up again (as thats the only difference between running it the first time and running it every other time after that) and I managed to go through the screens where i pressume it asks you to create a save and then BAM pale green error again. As Bob Loblaw suggest it could be my retarted PAL console. maybe i should just go the whole hog with the duplicat channels (I already have 1 nowanyway)




can you still access to the wii config menu ? 
thanks


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I am hearing a lot of talk on the PAL, but concerning the US, I have the SL burned unaltered. Last time I touched my Wii was when SMG came out, so I have everything that was needed to play SMG on my US Wiikey Wii. 

So should I update to the latest firmware available(3.1 US?) through the Wii first, then pop in the disc in, update from the SSB JP disc(3.1J???????), and then reset my wii and it should work?


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

Attention!

Can anyone confirm (by having downloaded it) that "*Azumi+(Wii)[080131] Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP*" (_4.37GB in size_) is a working Brawl ISO?


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd rather not buy a WiiKey since their team is so quiet, so has anyone tested it with their CycloWiz?


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Attention!
> 
> Can anyone confirm (by having downloaded it) that "*Azumi+(Wii)[080131] Super Smash Bros. Brawl X JAP*" (_4.37GB in size_) is a working Brawl ISO?



so now
this is the *way* you need to _post_?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Deadmon @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Aw poor you Killakae, I would've been scared if my Wii went inverse on me XD
> 
> Anyway, I'm still wondering if the 15% trick will break the DL version, which apparently need the firmware to be fully updated in order to adjust the laser..


That is just my personal speculation, this has not really been the case with previous games but I'm getting the ISO downloaded in the meantime.


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Attention!
> ...



In order to grab peoples attention for an urgent question to be answered, yes indeed. But please, if you have nothing to relative to contribute, then don't comment on my posts mate.


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

i just tried again... this time its white and orange but all the channels are blue... i think i might just let the thing fully install cos this is scary!


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, your speculation does have the whole "Laser correcting" part of the 3.1 J firmware to back it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting the ISO right now anyways, maybe after I'll see if I can restore the system back to 3.1U.


----------



## mikagami (Feb 2, 2008)

15% trick on NTSC-U WiiKey 1.9g worked perfectly for me.  Thanks, off to play!


----------



## crmnl (Feb 2, 2008)

killakae did you regionfrii the sl to your region before burning for the 15% trick?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



NO ONE HAS ANSWERED YOU YET!!!lol sorry couldnt help myself


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Attention!
> ...



No, where are you seeing this file? Because on abgw its totallly different.

BTW, anybody with a US Wii 3.0U update/Wiikey 1.9Beta, tell me the steps they took to get this working? I put the game in and won't even read it. Is it safe to go ahead and update to 3.1U from Wiiconnect?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: DONT DO THE 15% TRICK!!!!
> ...



no... it was in japanese when i pressed home on the Wii Menu! and the disc slot stayed blue until i ejected to disc...

i'll test a retail game now...


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 2, 2008)

So the Wii scene is so borked they bring out a release with oddball problems like this? >_>

Reminds me of the mid 90s PC groups who had to remove FMVs, etc, due to most people having dial-up.


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(crmnl @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> killakae did you regionfrii the sl to your region before burning for the 15% trick?



no...


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Could someone post the filename that they found via newzleecher/similar site again please? I tried the filename in this thread with nothing...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 2, 2008)

@Killakae: Please answer this question. If you do the 15% trick and play the Brickblocked game, can you still go back to the normal copy and *finish the update*?

If this is so, then a lot of my worries are relieved, and yours are probably too. All you'll have to do then is wait for PAL SSBB and overwrite the update with that.


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


it was just a joke


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok so I have been gone for a while and there has been 200 something posts since I checked the forums.  So I could probably get the answer to my question by searching through several 100 posts but forgive for trying that.  Anyway my question. 

Earlier I found a site that claimed to have it but it was split into 42 different seperate .rar files.  Has anyone found a place with the dvd5 iso in one download?  I am not asking where I just want to know if its out there.  Thanks


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



I'm seeding it on Azureus. It seems to be the right file in size and it contains an ISO with Brawl...

Hm, I was just hoping someone else had downloaded the same file.


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Could someone post the filename that they found via newzleecher/similar site again please? I tried the filename in this thread with nothing...



Newsleech doesnt seem to show it. I found it manually since my premium creds from newzbin ended yesterday. Its ssbxjp.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Could someone post the filename that they found via newzleecher/similar site again please? I tried the filename in this thread with nothing...


Dairantou Smash Brothers X (DVD5) (2008) 






 Sample of Files in Report
(Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD)[01/57] - yEnc "ssbxjppassword----wii-reloaded.info----.txt" (XX/1)
(Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD)[02/57] - yEnc "ssbxjp.par2" (XX/1)
(Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD)[03/57] - yEnc "ssbxjp.part01.rar" (XX/164)


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> @Killakae: Please answer this question. If you do the 15% trick and play the Brickblocked game, can you still go back to the normal copy and *finish the update*?
> 
> If so, then a lot of my worries are relieved.


i guess so... i put in the original disc and it asks me to update.... do you guy think i should reupdate and let it complete this time?


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 2, 2008)

does 480p work on pal?


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

Can someone tell me why the 15 % thing matters? Can't you live with two extra channels at the back of your menu until the next update? Unless you download loads of VC games, I don't see why it matters.


----------



## mrbiz (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(shonosuke @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> does 480p work on pal?



According to several people on this thread: yes.


----------



## esteefyou (Feb 2, 2008)

does wiikey "region thing"  need to b turned on?


----------



## Timbaman (Feb 2, 2008)

Your flag indicates you're in Japan, so no I don't think it has to be turned on.
If you don't have a jp wii it has to be on though.


----------



## mikagami (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Can someone tell me why the 15 % thing matters? Can't you live with two extra channels at the back of your menu until the next update? Unless you download loads of VC games, I don't see why it matters.



If it doesn't matter to you, then update all the way.  I did it because I didn't want dual channels/semi-brick.


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

ok... im gonna bite the bullet and let the update fully install... i just hope the same thing doesnt happen leaving me stuck with a super slow black menu aswell as 2 dupe channels


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me why the 15 % thing matters? Can't you live with two extra channels at the back of your menu until the next update? Unless you download loads of VC games, I don't see why it matters.
> ...



u only get semi brick if your firmware is up to date but you al ways get dual channel


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Can someone tell me why the 15 % thing matters? Can't you live with two extra channels at the back of your menu until the next update? Unless you download loads of VC games, I don't see why it matters.



I've had duals on my pal wii since SMG. It doesn't matter, you can press a+b on them and move them to page 4 but I can see why some people wouldn't want them. What makes you so sure they will be removed on the next update?


----------



## D1MX (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn one seeder how the hell you guys got your crap so fast X.  PM me plz so I can see if I did anything wrong.


----------



## katsuce (Feb 2, 2008)

this thread F*CKING DELIVERS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna grab some popcorn, watch people brick their wiis, bitch about the game freezing, and being banned for posting illegal stuff, while I wait for a real release and some wiikey update.


Impressed that the game works on PAL, and it made me sad


----------



## mikagami (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mikagami @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



You won't get dual channels if you do the 15% trick properly.  I did it on my NTSC-U Wii and I have had no problems.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me why the 15 % thing matters? Can't you live with two extra channels at the back of your menu until the next update? Unless you download loads of VC games, I don't see why it matters.
> ...




They don't go awy with a new update they are there for good once they are there.


----------



## mikagami (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(D1MX @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Damn one seeder how the hell you guys got your crap so fast X.Â PM me plz so I can see if I did anything wrong.



I got it from Rapidshare earlier today.  You can also try Usenet.

Sorry if this turns out to be a double post.


----------



## icekily (Feb 2, 2008)

is someone have any news of the dual layer backup? i manage to find them on this forum but i don't find anything...

it is for me the most important can you answer me please ? ^^


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

dual channels go once you update your wii with a newer firmware


----------



## Ninjax (Feb 2, 2008)

What exactly do you do at 15%?


----------



## mark0217 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wait, what cause semi-brick again? Will my NTSC-U Wii get semi-bricked if I let it update?


----------



## Timbaman (Feb 2, 2008)

Unplug the power cable from your wii at 15%
Then insert a brickblocked copy


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

pull the power cable out your wii


----------



## hmbn (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, then I can see why you might want to do it. XD How do you do it now again?

Also, what does a semi brick mean? I thought that it was risk-free to do this?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Ninjax @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> What exactly do you do at 15%?


You cut the power.


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm unraring atm. On a 3.0U. Is there a game with the 3.1U update on it or do i _have_ to get it online?

TIA.

ps. planning on doing the 15% trick too..


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Can someone tell me why the 15 % thing matters? Can't you live with two extra channels at the back of your menu until the next update? Unless you download loads of VC games, I don't see why it matters.


ppl are fuzzy


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

semi brick happens if your wii firmware isnt up to date before you update from the disk but you still get dual channels


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> dual channels go once you update your wii with a newer firmware



Uh, I'm not so sure about that. I recall updating my firmware ever since the release of USA Metroid Prime 3, and it hasn't gotten rid of my extra channels.

But who cares!


----------



## Ninjax (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, do you just switch it off from the mains or from the power switch on the Wii?


oh and
Just incase you guys don't know, the single layer game can be downloaded from:
[site name edited out by Sinkhead] called something like ssbxjp.rXX
[site name edited out by Sinkhead] called DX.partXXX.rar
[site name edited out by Sinkhead] called something.
All proven to work.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > @Killakae: Please answer this question. If you do the 15% trick and play the Brickblocked game, can you still go back to the normal copy and *finish the update*?
> ...


Once the channels are there, they are there. They are permanent and will not be removed with the next update. At least, this has been the case with every single past update.


----------



## [@FOX#] (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello....sorry if i making an old question but i can't understand some things....maybe for my bad english... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got SSB and applied the region free for Europe ad the brickblocker becuse it said me that there is an update inside the game...

My Wii is up to date with the 3.1E...

If i insert the SSB dvd, can it make a Brick? 

I didn't uderstad the story of 15% and the 2 time write of the disc...
if is possible, can someone write me here o PM the right instruction, please?

Thank you to everyone and really sorry!


----------



## jergens (Feb 2, 2008)

Tested single player classic mode, you can play it all, the credits DO play, but then it crashes.

If you wanna do more safe unlocks then play challenge mode.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 2, 2008)

Um: curious. Sorry in advance for asking a 'tarded question.

Can you put the pressed disc in your computer, use that Wii game file structure proggy and pick and choose which files you would want to keep for a DVD5, if we had the ability to re-sign wii games?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

i let the thing fully install and i get the same shit...

when i play the game then go back to the Wii menu it runs at snail pace... then if i change my settings from 50hz back to 60hz everything thats blue turns orange...

its not really a problem though... i just have to turn off the console when i'm done with the game instead of going back to the menu


----------



## cixis (Feb 2, 2008)

hi all for this release , we can use wiibrickbloker ?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE([@FOX# said:
			
		

> @ Feb 3 2008, 12:06 AM)]Hello....sorry if i making an old question but i can't understand some things....maybe for my bad english...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just let it install... it wont brick


----------



## katsuce (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(icekily @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> is someone have any news of the dual layer backup? i manage to find them on this forum but i don't find anything...
> 
> it is for me the most important can you answer me please ? ^^



nope, nothing, I guess we'll have to wait a few more days actually


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

Hm, maybe they should just inforce an instant ban if you request a file =/


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Um: curious. Sorry in advance for asking a 'tarded question.
> 
> Can you put the pressed disc in your computer, use that Wii game file structure proggy and pick and choose which files you would want to keep for a DVD5, if we had the ability to re-sign wii games?


Possibly. If I had to give a definite answer right now I'd say "yes." But we cannot resign Wii games yet.


----------



## Cjuub (Feb 2, 2008)

*HOW TO GET IT TO WORK IN 60Hz MODE FOR PAL USERS*

1. Start the game in 50Hz mode and go to settings
2. Choose the icon with a screen displaying a "D"
3. Turn that option OFF
4. Restart Wii and turn on 60Hz
5. Start the game and wait for a while, the black screen will disappear!


----------



## Ninjax (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmm, whats the difference of letting it update and unplugging at 15%?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 2, 2008)

ok so i know alot of people have posted this and from what i understand

i have a usa wii with wiikey

i should burn iso (disc A)
i should also burn it again but use brickblocker on the file before i burn it (disc B)

take the disc a put it in the wii
there shoudl be an update on that disk let it run till it gets to about 15%
rip the powerplug out of the wall  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




plug the plug back in 
take out disc A
put in disc b
... now at this point will the game just work or will it try to update again?

did i miss something or am i doing something wrong..
thanks 
sorry 2 b a noob at brickblocker


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> i'm unraring atm. On a 3.0U. Is there a game with the 3.1U update on it or do i _have_ to get it online?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> ps. planning on doing the 15% trick too..



Why would you not want to update online?


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Ninjax @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Hmm, whats the difference of letting it update and unplugging at 15%?



If you let it update you get an extra news and weather channel in Japanese that are unusable.

If you do the 15% trick you don't have them.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> ok so i know alot of people have posted this and from what i understand
> 
> i have a usa wii with wiikey
> 
> ...



o and should i use regionfree at all? if so to what disc or both?


----------



## icekily (Feb 2, 2008)

really nothing about dual layer? 

i heard about a new dumper  version for dual layer disc that really curious that a cutted version have been released before the "raw" version...so we've juste to waiting for news...too bad


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> *HOW TO GET IT TO WORK IN 60Hz MODE FOR PAL USERS*
> 
> 1. Start the game in 50Hz mode and go to settings
> 2. Choose the icon with a screen displaying a "D"
> ...



thanks alot for this it will come in useful

and do you think because we have updated the wii with this disk when the dl one comes out we wont have to update again?


----------



## ackers (Feb 2, 2008)

Do your balls hang low, can you swing them to and frow?


----------



## [@FOX#] (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't uderstand if i've to do the 15% trick for my Pal wii...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> i let the thing fully install and i get the same shit...


I told you not to worry and not to let it install. Now you have duplicate channels don't you?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a couple of questions and Im not reading through 43 pages of crap. 

This release is only 4.07GB compressed right? So you can burn this to a single layer DVD? 

Another question, can any DVD burner burn duel layer disks or do you need a high tech burner? 

thanks


----------



## H8TR (Feb 2, 2008)

So I have unlocked Ness and Marth. Who's next and how many versus mode games do I have to play to get them?


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm unraring atm. On a 3.0U. Is there a game with the 3.1U update on it or do i _have_ to get it online?
> ...


Curiosity, i will do it online. Just thought it would be on a game i haven't tried yet.


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I have a couple of questions and Im not reading through 43 pages of crap.
> 
> This release is only 4.07GB compressed right? So you can burn this to a single layer DVD?
> 
> ...



It's not compressed, it's more like "half-ripped". You won't be able to play SSE with this.
Check your DVD burner drive. If it says DVD+R DL, you're fine. If you bought a laptop/desktop within the last 2 years or so you should have it.


----------



## superrob (Feb 2, 2008)

Well does the 15% trick work for this?
Becurse then im going to get the game


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> So I have unlocked Ness and Marth. Who's next and how many single player games do I have to play to get them?



how did you do that?


and i have 1 question because we have done this update will that mean when the dl one comes out we wont need to update?


----------



## mrbiz (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I have a couple of questions and Im not reading through 43 pages of crap.
> 
> This release is only 4.07GB compressed right? So you can burn this to a single layer DVD?
> 
> ...



Most but not all, if you look at your drive it might say, but if not just google the name of it.


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I have a couple of questions and Im not reading through 43 pages of crap.


dude these 43 pages are crap cos people LIKE YOU repost [noob] questions instead of reading


----------



## Killakae (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i let the thing fully install and i get the same shit...
> ...


dupe channels never bothered me... i dont even have enough storage space to play Elebits and i've got 12 free channels...

oh well, hopefully the Dual Layer version will be problem free


----------



## Deleted member 112793 (Feb 2, 2008)

.


----------



## H8TR (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So I have unlocked Ness and Marth. Who's next and how many single player games do I have to play to get them?
> ...


I edited my post above. I meant versus mode, not single player mode. It takes 6 vs. mode matches to get Ness and 10 for Marth.  

*Edit: I might be wrong bout unlocking Marth. I think it might be 10 matches in vs. mode with Ike. Try that.*


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Deadmon @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple of questions and Im not reading through 43 pages of crap.
> ...


fag, I asked relevent questions that would help everyone, your just packing the thread with even more crap.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...




Once an online update is released that shafts our wii's, you will hear about it straight away as the threads will be larger than this one but for now it's all good stuff.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



oh right thanks alot for that now i can unlock them


----------



## blindr (Feb 2, 2008)

can u play events with this release?


----------



## virelis (Feb 2, 2008)

Anybody using usenet with NewsRover?

How come i can only find up to part6.. anyone having the same problem? 

What other softwares u guys use for usenet... i actually signed up usenet today knowing they have it.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

i have 1 question because we have done this update will that mean when the dl one comes out we wont need to update?


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


Thanx for the reply m8. Off to get it going now. The kids are freeeekin' out.


----------



## Rulza (Feb 2, 2008)

Usenet upload is dead, 3 parts left...


----------



## Julian017 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> So I have unlocked Ness and Marth. Who's next and how many versus mode games do I have to play to get them?



You have to do 10 battles in Shadow Moses Island (Snake's stage) to unlock Snake

GL


----------



## superrob (Feb 2, 2008)

Asking again due to 1 page away.
Does the 15% trick work here?


----------



## Selxis (Feb 2, 2008)

Is there an easy way to unlock Sonic in Brawl mode?


----------



## Koopser (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, I have some questions. I don't understand the 15% thing.

I mean, the updates don't even have numbers and every time I do a game update (like super mario galaxy) the progress bar goes REALLY fast. So I'm confused


----------



## cixis (Feb 2, 2008)

hi all for don't have 2 channel on my pal wii i need to stop my wii on 15 % in the upgrade ?


----------



## Osaka (Feb 2, 2008)

If someone can get a save file from someone who has unlocked everything, wouldn't that work best to get all the characters?


----------



## jergens (Feb 2, 2008)

Once the japanese update has been installed, what would happen if I connect to the internet to perform a normal system update?


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> If someone can get a save file from someone who has unlocked everything, wouldn't that work best to get all the characters?



Brawl's savefiles are encrypted to only work on the console it has been played on.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkCamui @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone can get a save file from someone who has unlocked everything, wouldn't that work best to get all the characters?
> ...


ah... I wonder what other games have that? I haven't seen it myself


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, anybody get the usenet internal release from about 1-2 hours ago, ssbxjp.XXXX?

I keep getting a disc error, and my Wiikey 1.3 setup disc wont read anymore.

Here is what I did, I have a US WiiKey with NTSC-U Wii, 1.9g *BETA*

I burned it with imgburn at 4x. Then I updated my Wii by connecting online and grabbing the 3.1U.

After that I insert SSB and now I keep getting a disc read error, but galaxy(WII), and mario kart double dash(GC) still work fine. I got a disc error on SSB before I updated to 3.1U and after. 

I burned the usenet release unaltered, no regionfrii or brickblocker. I dont mind the 2 extra channels I am going to end up with, but this disc just won't read. I read through the entire 45 pages, and I have not found an answer to this, so if anybody could spare me some help, that'd be awesome.


----------



## virelis (Feb 2, 2008)

I would love to help you but im on usenet now and the files i have only up to part6.

Perhaps you tell me what software server and newsgroup you get it from i can download the rest and tell you how i do.?

Im with newsrover software... im stuck at part6


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

The only thing I can find is one seeders can anyone advise me on a better way to download this.  As it stands now I wont have it for days.


----------



## virelis (Feb 2, 2008)

oh wait.. hold that thought

ok i found it, just i dont see part 26 and 27? lol wthell?


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(virelis @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I would love to help you but im on usenet now and the files i have only up to part6.
> 
> Perhaps you tell me what software server and newsgroup you get it from i can download the rest and tell you how i do.?
> 
> Im with newsrover software... im stuck at part6



Sure, i'll help you out.

Im using Usenetserver as the server
Newbin Pro AND Xnews as the software

Not sure if I can mention the specific channel.

What speeds are you going at? Usenetserver maxes out my 4.5 Megs/sec connection and has 99% completion. What service do you have?


----------



## virelis (Feb 2, 2008)

gamingguru05 :

If you're on torrent, yeah theres only 1 seeder.

Im on usenet.. im still new as i just joined today desperate to get smash.
Its fast.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 2, 2008)

Usenet you have to pay to use right?  I am just using random torrent sites at the moment.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 2, 2008)

i just found this for all you people have troble with the dual channel thing



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Use on Metroid Prime 3 AND Super Mario Galaxy.(You must be on v1.9g to run SMG.)
> 
> For starters only PAL Wii’s are effected.
> 
> ...



hope it helps


----------



## [@FOX#] (Feb 3, 2008)

I've already burned the dvd but i'm afraid about:

(i've PAL wii , 3.1E)
- brickblock (i've patched the iso)
-channel brick if i do the japanese update
-other issue..

have Anyone with Pal system and 3.1E played and tell me if i can insert the dvd?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sorry && thanks


----------



## virelis (Feb 3, 2008)

I think i know why u cant read the disc..

because u download half only?
usenet only have up to 2 gig..


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Usenet you have to pay to use right?Â I am just using random torrent sites at the moment.



There are free ones that your ISP might provide, atleast that's the case in USA. Those are pretty lousy with low completion rate and low speeds. The good ones you have to pay for.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Ok, anybody get the usenet internal release from about 1-2 hours ago, ssbxjp.XXXX?
> 
> I keep getting a disc error, and my Wiikey 1.3 setup disc wont read anymore.
> 
> ...



It could be that same issue that people in Japan who have legit copies are having problems with. Wasn't the fix to hold the power button down for five seconds to do a full shut off and then restart?


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(virelis @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I think i know why u cant read the disc..
> 
> because u download half only?
> usenet only have up to 2 gig..



Usenet has the entire thing, the files with pars I think are 4.5-5 gigs and the unpacked ISO is 4.37 Gigs.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Usenet you have to pay to use right?  I am just using random torrent sites at the moment.
> ...



Definitely check with your provider... I have Time Warner RoadRunner and I can download off the provided newsgroups at 600-700KB/s.


----------



## Contra28 (Feb 3, 2008)

I downloaded the release off usent but it did not include th password text can someone post it?


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...




I have timewarner as well what do you mean provided newsgroups.  How do I access them


----------



## Elritha (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Contra28 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I downloaded the release off usent but it did not include th password text can someone post it?



wii-reloaded.info


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, anybody get the usenet internal release from about 1-2 hours ago, ssbxjp.XXXX?
> ...




Hmm, I just tried that, same disc error. I held it for 5/10/20/30/60 seconds, those didn't work. I unpluged the Wii for 5/30/60 seconds and restarted both with the disc in the Wii and without it(inserting after restart). Neither worked.


----------



## Scarboy (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



Stare at your monitor and scream out, "go newsgroups, go!"


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I have timewarner as well what do you mean provided newsgroups.Â How do I access them



Go to their web site and search their help for "usenet" or "news groups" or "news server".  If they maintain a news server, usenet access won't cost you anything extra (it's included in your monthly internet bill)


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



Timw Warner in what city, because it's different from when I had TWC in NYC.


----------



## rabhw (Feb 3, 2008)

Another confirmation from me, NTSC-U Wii + Wiikey using the 15% trick works great, no dupe channels, game works.

Now if I could only figure out what half of the menus said


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 3, 2008)

Two questions.

1. About what exact percentage of the bar have people found to work (without duplicate channels?)

2. I understand I will need to burn two discs to use on my NTSC Wii. What patches do I apply to these discs (I have Wiikey reigon free off)?

I thought it was something like Brickblocker and Reigonfrii on one disc (for gameplay), and just Reigonfrii on another (for the update).


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 3, 2008)

it says my game doesn't work, "unable to read game disc"


----------



## masdeeper (Feb 3, 2008)

Once you updated to to 3.1 JAP on a USA console can you still go to the Wii config menu ??
THANKS for the ANSWER


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



Man, now I'm getting worried... I'm burning my discs now (files from usenet) and I hope it's not something wrong with that specific upload.

Has anyone gotten the usenet copy of SSBX to work yet?


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(rabhw @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Another confirmation from me, NTSC-U Wii + Wiikey using the 15% trick works great, no dupe channels, game works.
> 
> Now if I could only figure out what half of the menus said



How did you burn the game? Did you use the INTERNAL ISO found on Usenet? Did you burn it unaltered? What software did you use? I just can't get the disc to read, and before I burn another copy, I want to know what others with NTSC-U Wii/Wiikey 1.9g(beta'?) are doing.


----------



## Opiate (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a us wii with wiikey, the game was not detecting so i went into the setup disk and enable region override, and now it detects the disk


----------



## [@FOX#] (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry guys....

i've to do the Trick 15% on PAL, or is only for the NTCS-U version?

thanks


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 3, 2008)

you guys ask the same questions over and over
make this thread crap


----------



## rabhw (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> How did you burn the game? Did you use the INTERNAL ISO found on Usenet? Did you burn it unaltered? What software did you use? I just can't get the disc to read, and before I burn another copy, I want to know what others with NTSC-U Wii/Wiikey 1.9g(beta'?) are doing.



Usenet internal release yes. I burned 2 copies, one unaltered, one using brickblocker (in order to perform the 15% trick). Both burned using IMGBurn @ 4x on Verbatim DVD-R.

Your problem might be a bad burn / bad media, or you might not have region free turned on in your Wiikey config.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 3, 2008)

StacMaster-S check your pms please


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Opiate @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I have a us wii with wiikey, the game was not detecting so i went into the setup disk and enable region override, and now it detects the disk



Do you have 3.1U? I got 3.1U and I can't enter the setup for 1.3 or 1.2 Wiilkey. I put the disc in, get the Gamecube screen, load it, and then I get a message on black screen saying disc can't be read, restart your wii.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 3, 2008)

WiiBrickBlocker doesnt work on my pc and gives a error named (0xc0000135), so is there anyother program like it ?


----------



## crmnl (Feb 3, 2008)

has anyone been able to get online play working? mine sits there waiting for other people to join, a countdown never starts then i get an error and go back to the main menu

to those unable to get it to work i started with a 3.0u NTSC-u system and a wiikey with 1.9g

took the iso from usenet, regionfrii'ed it to ntsc-u and poped it in to do the 15% trick

after this i took a regionfrii'ed and brickblocked disc and poped that in, now im able to boot the game just fine

if it matters i updated to 3.1u through wii firmware update option after as well, although i never got any duplicate channels or anything


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 3, 2008)

i have timewarner in NC and I am having a really hard time finding the newsgroup server


----------



## Koopser (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok...so I'm still confused about the trick. How much is 15% anyway? Is Region Frii necessary? Please answer if you can.


----------



## [@FOX#] (Feb 3, 2008)

mmmmm.....
i've decided to put in the dvd...but....

Is normal that appear the channel of Super Mario Strikers Charged Football??????


----------



## H8TR (Feb 3, 2008)

Alright, instead of making a new thread (unless you guys want me too), I'm going to try to keep this updated.

*H8TR's Brawl Character Unlock Post*

As far as I know so far in the game.

Ness - 6 matches is vs. mode
Marth - 10 matches in vs. mode (you may have to play as Ike, not sure about that though)
Luigi - 20 or 30 matches is vs. mode (I think it's 20)

Also if someone has been able to find a place in the game to check records (like how vs. matches have been played), it would allow me to correct my numbers for Luigi)




			
				QUOTE([@FOX# said:
			
		

> @ Feb 2 2008, 08:32 PM)]mmmmm.....
> i've decided to put in the dvd...but....
> 
> Is normal that appear the channel of Super Mario Strikers Charged Football??????


LOL


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE([@FOX# said:
			
		

> @ Feb 3 2008, 12:32 AM)]mmmmm.....
> i've decided to put in the dvd...but....
> 
> Is normal that appear the channel of Super Mario Strikers Charged Football??????



you have downloaded the fake version


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Alright, instead of making a new thread (unless you guys want me too), I'm going to try to keep this updated.
> 
> *H8TR's Brawl Character Unlock Post*
> 
> ...




make a new thred it will be alot easyer to find


----------



## [@FOX#] (Feb 3, 2008)

Doh!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn...the file name is the same and the Wii Iso Utility wrote me that was Dairantou Smash Brothers X...


----------



## blindr (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE([@FOX# said:
			
		

> @ Feb 2 2008, 05:32 PM)]mmmmm.....
> i've decided to put in the dvd...but....
> 
> Is normal that appear the channel of Super Mario Strikers Charged Football??????



sorry you downloaded a fake, noob


----------



## [@FOX#] (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh no... i've 91 packs...the nfo says 89 ... DOH!!!!


----------



## roboz (Feb 3, 2008)

Is it possible that there will be another release that fixes the Double Layer dilema


----------



## PlooBloo (Feb 3, 2008)

From quickly skimming the last 10 pages, I'm still kinda confused. 

BUT from what I understand, is this what I do? (I have a NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey 1.9G Beta).

1) Upgrade my Wii to 3.1U
2) Turn region-override on in my Wiikey settings.
3) Burn 2 copies of SSBX, one with BrickBlocker (Disc B)
4) Put in Disc A (the non-brickblocked) disc and let it upgrade to 15% then pull my Wii's plug out.
5) Put in Disc B and all should run correctly?

If anyone can answer, then I'm really grateful. I really can't read through 49 pages of info. >_


----------



## theman69 (Feb 3, 2008)

can u put in someone's save file to have all the characters unlocked?


----------



## bobrules (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah that's what everyone is saying. You won't get duplicate channel.


----------



## masdeeper (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(roboz @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Is it possible that there will be another release that fixes the Double Layer dilema


of course there is already a tool released to rip DL media


----------



## Kindred (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> can u put in someone's save file to have all the characters unlocked?


I would expect so. Is there one available?


----------



## PlooBloo (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot, bobrules.


----------



## theman69 (Feb 3, 2008)

gamefaqs here i COME!!!!... 
how do i upload savefiles to gbatemp anyways O.o?


----------



## rice151 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> gamefaqs here i COME!!!!...
> how do i upload savefiles to gbatemp anyways O.o?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=downloads&do=add


----------



## Schmitt (Feb 3, 2008)

That error on the Wii Menu/Home Menu only happens with PAL Wiis?

Using the 15% trick, will the language of the HOME Menu remain in English?

Thanks!


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Schmitt @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> That error on the Wii Menu/Home Menu only happens with PAL Wiis?
> 
> Using the 15% trick, will the language of the HOME Menu remain in English?
> 
> Thanks!



yea... do the 15% trick... just make sure your console is set to 50hz and whenever you finish the game TURN THE CONSOLE OFF! dont go to the wii menu


----------



## webyugioh (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried using Wii Autoboot Creator 1.0? If not, would that bypass the update?
If anyone has already asked this, then sorry.
I've tried to read this from like page 20


----------



## theman69 (Feb 3, 2008)

bah, i can't find one, if someone finds one would u mind pming me where it's at or post it here i would appreciate it, not against the rules i hope if so please mods with all your wrath destroy this post


----------



## Opiate (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Opiate @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a us wii with wiikey, the game was not detecting so i went into the setup disk and enable region override, and now it detects the disk
> ...




yup, i did an update over the internet first, and heres what i did, you need to find a "1.3 setup hack" disk, that is basically like a boot disk, so you start that up, then insert the original setup disk, and it will load, i had to do that.

after you turn the region override thing on, you save the settings and then reset, and insert the game, an update thing should pop out, i did the full update so now i have the multiple channels, its no big deal, i just moved them all the way to the end.


----------



## D1MX (Feb 3, 2008)

Pm me as well.  Rapidshare is the worst ever. Opiate, FOX, KillaKae plz check ur pms.  I'd appreciate some feedback : (.


----------



## PlooBloo (Feb 3, 2008)

Where do I go to check my Wii version? I tried upgrading over the internet, but it says that there's no update.


----------



## phason_metroid (Feb 3, 2008)

I just downloaded Brawl from rapidshare but is there someone who know what is the password to extract the file ???


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 3, 2008)

Guys, will QuickPar repair the Brawl .rar files? Part 42, 43, 44, and 45 are missing, and right now QuickPar is saying it's "Recovering Data", and its gonna take another ~35 minutes.

After this, will I be able to extract it all fine and dandy?


----------



## Smidget (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(MSW0 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Guys, will QuickPar repair the Brawl .rar files? Part 42, 43, 44, and 45 are missing, and right now QuickPar is saying it's "Recovering Data", and its gonna take another ~35 minutes.
> 
> After this, will I be able to extract it all fine and dandy?



I swear to god.... is this a "QuickPar/Rapidshare Pirating Help" thread?


----------



## zebalah (Feb 3, 2008)

To all those doing the "15% trick"..

Didn't somebody mention that this actually skips the update, while making it think it did it, and this would cause inability to later play the real legit game since it will not be ready to read DL disks?

Can anybody confirm or deny if this is true, by starting with a "15% trick"ed SSBB and then afterwards trying the legit copy if you have one that works? (I know it's a hard scenario but we really don't want that risk!)


----------



## theman69 (Feb 3, 2008)

im not positive but i think it's "[password (site name) edited out by Sinkhead]" remove quotes obviously

wait what is he ^ saying?


----------



## superrob (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Schmitt @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > That error on the Wii Menu/Home Menu only happens with PAL Wiis?
> ...


What would happend if you go back to the menu?


----------



## Opiate (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(phason_metroid @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I just downloaded Brawl from rapidshare but is there someone who know what is the password to extract the file ???



hi , try this
Password: [password (site name) edited out by Sinkhead]


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(zebalah @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> To all those doing the "15% trick"..
> 
> Didn't somebody mention that this actually skips the update, while making it think it did it, and this would cause inability to later play the real legit game since it will not be ready to read DL disks?
> 
> Can anybody confirm or deny if this is true, by starting with a "15% trick"ed SSBB and then afterwards trying the legit copy if you have one that works? (I know it's a hard scenario but we really don't want that risk!)


Yeah who knows, it might cause dl discs to not work.


----------



## comtois (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(zebalah @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> To all those doing the "15% trick"..
> 
> Didn't somebody mention that this actually skips the update, while making it think it did it, and this would cause inability to later play the real legit game since it will not be ready to read DL disks?
> 
> Can anybody confirm or deny if this is true, by starting with a "15% trick"ed SSBB and then afterwards trying the legit copy if you have one that works? (I know it's a hard scenario but we really don't want that risk!)



isn't this why you use the brickblocked version to play after the 15% trick?  i was under the impression that if you put the non-brickblocked version in again it would attempt to run the update again.

plus, wouldn't it all be fixed when the wii firmware goes to 3.2?


----------



## Koopser (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(zebalah @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> To all those doing the "15% trick"..
> 
> Didn't somebody mention that this actually skips the update, while making it think it did it, and this would cause inability to later play the real legit game since it will not be ready to read DL disks?
> 
> Can anybody confirm or deny if this is true, by starting with a "15% trick"ed SSBB and then afterwards trying the legit copy if you have one that works? (I know it's a hard scenario but we really don't want that risk!)



This update does not make DL discs work. The Wii has always been compatible with DL discs since people with unmodded japanese Wii are already playing. And besides, this is Japan update 3.1J which is the equivalent to 3.1U, so there's no problem in skipping the double channels.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Koopser @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> This update does not make DL discs work. The Wii has always been compatible with DL discs since people with unmodded japanese Wii are already playing. And besides, this is Japan update 3.1J which is the equivalent to 3.1U, so there's no problem in skipping the double channels.



While I don't think the update is required for DL discs, this post makes absolutely no sense.  People with unmodded jap wiis are playing the original because THEY HAD TO INSTALL THE UPDATE TO DO IT.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok so I just payed for usenet and I have the server info but I am not sure how this works and I really just want to get this download started.  Can anyone please explain it to me.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Koopser @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(zebalah @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To all those doing the "15% trick"..
> ...


Lol, I was just gonna say this. The wii's dvd drive is dl compatible. It can play dl gamecube discs and dl dvd movies (with a media player).


----------



## Rulza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Ok so I just payed for usenet and I have the server info but I am not sure how this works and I really just want to get this download started.Â Can anyone please explain it to me.


http://www.sinkhead.net/samblog/24


----------



## SectionX (Feb 3, 2008)

well the Dual layer version has been dumped now..


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(SectionX @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> well the Dual layer version has been dumped now..


Nobody cares if its dumped. What matters is that it goes on the internet.


----------



## Koopser (Feb 3, 2008)

Huh? How do you know that?


----------



## mikagami (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(SectionX @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> well the Dual layer version has been dumped now..



Oh really?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

but its not online and probably wont be wiikey compatable


----------



## jrlizardking (Feb 3, 2008)

WATCH OUT...ITS A TRAP!

also.
protip:Use guided mode to help you out.


----------



## kcfusion13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been playing it and it's great.


----------



## Opiate (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(jrlizardking @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> WATCH OUT...ITS A TRAP!
> 
> also.
> protip:Use guided mode to help you out.



witch of these characters can be unlocked in this rip

Captain Falcon	Beat Classic in 20 minutes or less then defeat him in the following match
Falco	Beat 100-man brawl or play 300 v.s. matches
Jigglypuff	Complete Classic Mode with any character other than Ike or Complete Event Match 20
Lucario	Defeat in SSE with Meta Knight or Complete 5 Target Tests with any character
Luigi	Complete Classic Mode on Easy
Marth	Complete Classic Mode using Ike
Mr. Game & Watch	Beat classic mode with every character
Ness	Play five matches OR Reflect ten projecticles OR meet Ness in SSE.
Snake	Play 10 matches on Shadow Moses Island.
Sonic	Complete the Subspace Emissary
Toon Link	Finish the classic mode as Ganondorf


----------



## PlooBloo (Feb 3, 2008)

If my Wii says that there's no update available, does that mean I'm on 3.1U already? I don't remember upgrading manually.


----------



## mikagami (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PlooBloo @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> If my Wii says that there's no update available, does that mean I'm on 3.1U already? I don't remember upgrading manually.



You may have played a game with 3.1 update.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Feb 3, 2008)

Goddamn @ this thread.


----------



## SaiZou (Feb 3, 2008)

noob question: would the game work on a cyclowiz that is v1?


----------



## sid0101 (Feb 3, 2008)

Guys, I have  a MAC....
I can't seem to find regionfrii or a brickblocker application for OSX.  

I have a NTSC-U 19.g, 3.0U version Wii.

What steps would I take.... I've read much of the forum and this is what I gathered.

Update to 3.1, 
then burn two discs one with regionfrii and one with both regionfrii and brickblock.
inset first disk, let it install to 15 percent, then unplug.
afterwards put in the other disk and everything should be dandy?
OR - was this idea only for the PAL wiis?

If not, how would i regionfrii and brickblock if there are no apps for osx (or are there?)


----------



## esteefyou (Feb 3, 2008)

what game has a 3.1U update??? i know mario galaxy is 3.0U


----------



## zvix (Feb 3, 2008)

tested :

Pal 480p - Argon 1.4 
Single Layer - Patched to regio Pal with wiu 1.1

WORKS PERFECT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knolli (Feb 3, 2008)

is there a little translation/guide for the menu on the web? =)


----------



## esteefyou (Feb 3, 2008)

is the release up @ blackcats games??


----------



## PlooBloo (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(PlooBloo @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If my Wii says that there's no update available, does that mean I'm on 3.1U already? I don't remember upgrading manually.
> ...



Is there some way to check my version because I'd rather be on the safe side than brick my Wii. @[email protected]


----------



## Ceasama (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

Anyone upped a save file from the full version anywhere yet? I would like to play as the characters you can only get in SSE...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks.


EDIT: Oh right, this is my first post after a year or so of lurking. My bad...


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 3, 2008)

*Alright, im going help as much as possible. I am doing this to end the repetiveness of the thread.

Steps to play the SL SSB on a NTSC-U Wii system with Wiikey.

1. Download the 1.9g Wiikey, the BETA worked fine, im not even sure if a final 1.9g was ever released.

2. Go into the 1.3 Wiikey setup disc and turn on region free. 

NOTE: If you can't enter the setup disc, then you need a hacked GCOS boot disc with 1.3 in it, there are burn ready images available on google, likewise you can make your own with the multigame maker.

3. Update your Wii to 3.1U from the Wii options menu.

Here you have two options

Option 1:
Put the SSB disc in and continue with the update, you will end up with two dupe channels, and the game is ready to play.

Option 2: (NOTE: If someone can confirm, this is also the way to play on a PAL Wii, just update to 3.1E in step 2, someone just confirm this, I don't know if Option 1 works with PAL consoles.)
Do the 15% trick. Make an unaltered copy of SSB, continue with the update, 15% of the way there, turn off your Wii. Now make a brickblocker copy of SSB. Insert and play.

These are the steps needed to play the SL copy of SSB.

This is not for the DL version, which has not been released online afaik.

Hope I could help, im sitting in a restaurant doing this on my cell phone. Correct me if I have been wrong somewhere. I dont care if I have repeated things, this is a sort of walkthrough, use it or don't, I don't care.*.

Oh yeah, gamingguru, sorry I couldnt find you the newsserver and you had to pay for one. Get Newsbin Pro, go through setup and plug in the server address(Found in your confirmation email most likely), and plug in your login and password, then use Newzleech to find the correct NZB which will work in NBP.


----------



## ddrrmm (Feb 3, 2008)

the earlier named fact about the "update + DL compatibility" is certainly not true. The wii has just "checked" off the newest jp. fw update. If u were to insert the usa version of smash bros (after u did the jpn update 15% trick) u'll still be prompted for an update again same goes for pal. fyi the update for ur own region will be safe to execute after doing the 15% trick


----------



## ChrisRX (Feb 3, 2008)

I am running a pal wii and updating my wii with this disk has resulted in a semi brick, so I cant get into the settings to change the screen to 50hz.

Are there any pal games that will perform an update to restore functionality to my console?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I am running a pal wii and updating my wii with this disk has resulted in a semi brick, so I cant get into the settings to change the screen to 50hz.
> 
> Are there any pal games that will perform an update to restore functionality to my console?


how the hell did you manage to brick it?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I am running a pal wii and updating my wii with this disk has resulted in a semi brick, so I cant get into the settings to change the screen to 50hz.
> 
> Are there any pal games that will perform an update to restore functionality to my console?




heh you're fooked now. You need a game with a newer FW to unbrick. This game doesn't even come out for PAL for like 6 months. And even then you already have it's firmware on your system so you'll have to wait even longer for a newer game with a newer firmware.


----------



## zvix (Feb 3, 2008)

It will be bricked if you got a 3.0Eor Usa... so it first patches to 3.1Japan and then does a dual layer update.

So be certain you have a 3.1 FIRMWARE !!! otherwise it will be bricked with japanse.


----------



## ChrisRX (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> heh you're fooked now. You need a game with a newer FW to unbrick. This game doesn't even come out for PAL for like 6 months. And even then you already have it's firmware on your system so you'll have to wait even longer for a newer game with a newer firmware.
> 
> 
> Are there not even any games with incremental updates even though they are older could help?
> ...


I don't know, I've updated to the newest firmware and then performed the update on the smash bros disk.  Now I can't access the settings and the date on the clock is shown as *2Mon3SunSun*


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> *Alright, im going help as much as possible. I am doing this to end the repetiveness of the thread.
> 
> Steps to play the SL SSB on a NTSC-U Wii system with Wiikey.
> 
> ...



Does Option 1 Have any alterations to the disk? Do I need regionfrii or brickblocker or something??


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

hey guys anyone know how to get sonic 

sorry if someone else asked ive been playing the game for a while 

usa wii with wiikey 
i did the region free patch and the wii brickblocker 15% trick


----------



## SoNiC1023 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know everybody is gonna say somthing stupid about my 1st post but I have one quick and easy question. Does Wifi work on the single layer disc dump?

EDIT: Also I didnt do the 15% trick thing and now im reading that im screwed when the US version comes out. Is this true?


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 3, 2008)

For option 1, it should unaltered. When I get home, I will update my post and put that in.


----------



## ironm666 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a simple question

If I update my USA Wii thru 3.1U, can i run the game without the 15% trick, removing the 3.1J with BrickBlocker? Or is it needed to update to 3.1J?


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

something weird is happening with mine. SSBB is playing fine, but whenever I go to battle royal, it seems like it automatically hits "back" and it does back to the menu.

anyone know whats up?


----------



## blindr (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> something weird is happening with mine. SSBB is playing fine, but whenever I go to battle royal, it seems like it automatically hits "back" and it does back to the menu.
> 
> anyone know whats up?



maybe because this dump is crippled? most likely wont happen with the full DL rip


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Is the 56 file one on newzleech fake?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

need to know how to get sonic and whenever i try to save a picture it wont let me.. also i just tried to play story mode with 2 players beat the first level and it locked up


----------



## H8TR (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Is the 56 file one on newzleech fake?


That's the one everyone has. Its the real thing.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks h8tr, was worried that since it wasn't 89x50 it would be fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




SMASH HERE I COME!!!!!!!!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Is the 56 file one on newzleech fake?


Dairantou Smash Brothers X (DVD5) (2008) (Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD)[01/57] - yEnc "ssbxjppassword----wii-reloaded.info----.txt" (XX/1)
(Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD)[02/57] - yEnc "ssbxjp.par2" (XX/1)
(Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD)[03/57] - yEnc "ssbxjp.part01.rar" (XX/164)
works great


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

nothing is saving ?!?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anyone else have that prob


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(PlooBloo @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> From quickly skimming the last 10 pages, I'm still kinda confused.
> 
> BUT from what I understand, is this what I do? (I have a NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey 1.9G Beta).
> 
> ...


yes runs great.. but mines not saving


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

nothing is saving cos you need 128 blocks free...


----------



## H8TR (Feb 3, 2008)

You didn't create a save file when it asked did you? It was the Japanese gibberish you probably couldn't read after the "Now Loading".


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> You didn't create a save file when it asked did you? It was the Japanese gibberish you probably couldn't read after the "Now Loading".


when it loads i get a set of 2 options. left and right
after that i get another 2 options left and right can someone tell me which ones 2 pick


----------



## aresaypay (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(rabhw @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Another confirmation from me, NTSC-U Wii + Wiikey using the 15% trick works great, no dupe channels, game works.
> 
> Now if I could only figure out what half of the menus said



same here, used the 15% trick (two discs, one untouched for the 15% update and the other one was brick block'd + regionfrii'd to play.  Now if I could just read the menus


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't create a save file when it asked did you? It was the Japanese gibberish you probably couldn't read after the "Now Loading".
> ...



pick the one on the left... you'll get a next set of options,  if the one on right on the right says "Wii" on it, it means you need to clear some space


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


ok i took the one on the left it did a little loading red spinny thing then it looked liek it gave me an error and loaded the game i check my system i have 608 blocks free

ok its workign sweet thanks so much guys


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

If you got 608 just choose both left options... then check if you have a Smash Bros save file on your drive

EDIT: oh that cool then


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 3, 2008)

So if I have a ntsc-u wii with 1.9g and 3.1U and don't wanna do 15 percent, all i have to do is burn the game and update and the only repercussion will be dupe channels, nothing else right? No brickblocker or region free too, right?


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > heh you're fooked now. You need a game with a newer FW to unbrick. This game doesn't even come out for PAL for like 6 months. And even then you already have it's firmware on your system so you'll have to wait even longer for a newer game with a newer firmware.
> ...



LOL... wow... what chip are you using?


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

ok, it works perfectly fine now. I have unlocked snake, marth and ness. (all by just playing vs matches.)


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> So if I have a ntsc-u wii with 1.9g and 3.1U and don't wanna do 15 percent, all i have to do is burn the game and update and the only repercussion will be dupe channels, nothing else right? No brickblocker or region free too, right?



Help, please.  :'(


----------



## NeoWoeN (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So if I have a ntsc-u wii with 1.9g and 3.1U and don't wanna do 15 percent, all i have to do is burn the game and update and the only repercussion will be dupe channels, nothing else right? No brickblocker or region free too, right?
> ...



From what i heard , it's safe.


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So if I have a ntsc-u wii with 1.9g and 3.1U and don't wanna do 15 percent, all i have to do is burn the game and update and the only repercussion will be dupe channels, nothing else right? No brickblocker or region free too, right?
> ...


yes, just leave it how it is


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG, thank you SOOOOOOO much. I'm gonna take ur word, but if it bricks, ur dead. >

Lol, jk.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> I am running a pal wii and updating my wii with this disk has resulted in a semi brick, so I cant get into the settings to change the screen to 50hz.
> 
> Are there any pal games that will perform an update to restore functionality to my console?


Hold + and - when booting up your wii.


----------



## NeoWoeN (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> OMG, thank you SOOOOOOO much. I'm gonna take ur word, but if it bricks, ur dead. >
> 
> Lol, jk.



No need to kill me. I'm upgrading mine to at this moment...
...so if there is a probleme, i just killing myself.





Oh, i see BRAWL LOGO !


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(triassic911 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I am running a pal wii and updating my wii with this disk has resulted in a semi brick, so I cant get into the settings to change the screen to 50hz.
> ...



its +, - and A at the same time...

does that actually work though?


----------



## Lookie401 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry for asking but I had read through countless of pages and every topics about SSBB but either I had missed it or no one post about it.

Right now my Wiikey firmware is 1.9b. I didn't upgrade to 1.9g because I bought a legit copy of SMG thus I didn't need it. So do I need to update my Wiikey firmware to 1.9g in order to play SSBB? Thanks in advance.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Lookie401 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Right now my Wiikey firmware is 1.9b. I didn't upgrade to 1.9g because I bought a legit copy of SMG thus I didn't need it. So do I need to update my Wiikey firmware to 1.9g in order to play SSBB? Thanks in advance.


You could try it without, but I _think_ Brawl has the SMG-protection.


----------



## Volkov (Feb 3, 2008)

it says "you can play this game on any modchip for the wii that can play mario galaxy"  thus you need 1.9g update for wiikey


----------



## TehLink (Feb 3, 2008)

If we did not do the 15% thing, and Regionfree etc. Are we screwed for the U.S. version? >.>


----------



## adambomb (Feb 3, 2008)

yaosm: any luck for the single layer?


----------



## Rulza (Feb 3, 2008)

Marth is just pure ownage...


----------



## SoNiC1023 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(TehLink @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> If we did not do the 15% thing, and Regionfree etc. Are we screwed for the U.S. version? >.>




Yea I need to know that also


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

does anyone know a list of everything that is and isnt working? thanks


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, so far from what I tested, if you have Lucas and Pikachu in a VS match, it crashes.


----------



## JPH (Feb 3, 2008)

*Information on release updated*

You'll find the filename and size on the release information "box."

Also, a lot of these dumbass questions you people ask can be answered if you read the NFO.


----------



## Killakae (Feb 3, 2008)

god i hate when that game crashes... if you using a GC controller is goes absolutely crazy!


----------



## Lookie401 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Volkov @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> it says "you can play this game on any modchip for the wii that can play mario galaxy"Â thus you need 1.9g update for wiikey


Gah! I should read things more slowly. I guess reading pages after pages makes me forgot about it. lol @[email protected]
Well thanks for replying.


----------



## theman69 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> *Information on release updated*
> 
> You'll find the filename and size on the release information "box."
> 
> Also, a lot of these dumbass questions you people ask can be answered if you read the NFO.



the Nfo doesnt work anymore O.o


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

hmmm I have played 25+ vs matches with the GC controller and no crashes...(different characters and stuff most of the time)


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm guessing certain character combinations might fail...

And I can't get WiFi working. I search, but it fails and gives me error 85010.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Deadmon @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Well, so far from what I tested, if you have Lucas and Pikachu in a VS match, it crashes.


Just tested it. no crash with me


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmm...maybe its the speed thats reading the drive? 6x...
well, glad to know that those characters don't crash it!


----------



## etkelley (Feb 3, 2008)

What will be the best kind of DL DVD to get for the full rip whenever it comes out? DVD-R DL or DVD+R DL? Brand? I use memorex DVD-Rs for my other Wii games, those always work for me.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(etkelley @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> What will be the best kind of DL DVD to get for the full rip whenever it comes out? DVD-R DL or DVD+R DL? Brand? I use memorex DVD-Rs for my other Wii games, those always work for me.



Verbatim/taiyo yuden

this thread is not really about what media is best though...


----------



## djkotiq (Feb 3, 2008)

Just confirming... I have a NTSC-U Wii with a Wiikey. Tested SSBB with the 15% trick and everything works great knowing that I must avoid videos and other features of game that may run into an error.

If you have regionfrii, you don't have to worry about going into the wiikey settings to change the region thing. Here is what I did.

1. Made 2 folders to separate the dif iso's. Named one "ssbb regionfrii" and the other "ssbb brickblocked"

2. Placed the iso into "ssbb regionfrii" folder ONLY.

3. Used regionfrii to convert the iso from "ssbb regionfrii" folder from JAP to USA.

4. Copied that iso into "ssbb brickblocked" folder.

5. Used WiiBrickBlocker to remove the forced update from iso.

6. After burning the 2 cds and clearly marking them, i attepted the 15% trick (see earlier posts on how to do it) and BAM.. Everything ran smoothly.

Just remember to skip videos (excluding intro) and the other options mentioned that can possibly freeze the game now you're set with a jap version of ssbb!


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 3, 2008)

My findings:

*Preparations:*

Before anything else, make 100% sure you have version 3.1 firmware on your cube (can be seen in settings). You can get this through Mario Galaxy in the region you're from. Also, make sure you have Wiikey 1.9g.
Let the entire patch on this disc install and get dual channels (except for japanese wii's). I have been playing this game for 5 hours straight and I have not met ONE difference from how my Wii was before, so there is no problem with the update for your wii, other than that you have 2 extra channels.

Also, for PAL users, make sure you have put your Wii on 50Hz in the settings before you start the game.

* Starting the game: *

After you did all of the above, start the game. If you notice any shaking in the warning or loading screen, just reset your game, since you won't be able to play it properly (this occurs every few times). When you see no shaking, continue. You can let the entire intro movie roll. As far as I know, this and the first movie from the SSE mode are the only movies you'll be able to see without crashing your Wii.

A translation of pretty much all the menu stuff can be found here: http://faqs.ign.com/articles/849/849163p1.html

*Playing the game:*

I have not tried everything, but I can say the following things with 100% certainty.

- VS mode works, however, it crashes every now and then (occured about 5 times in 5 hours for me). If you keep your battles reasonably short, it shouldn't occur too often (5 stocks for example).

- Classic mode works, but it will crash after the credits.

- You can play the Target minigames. Possible other minigames as well, haven't tried those however.

- You can unlock at least 4 characters through battling. (Luigi = not sure, just quite a bunch of matches I think, Marth = same, but less matches, possible involving Ike, Snake = play 10 battles in Snake's level, Ness = play 5 matches in VS)

*That's pretty much all the info I can come up with, for now*

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Feb 3, 2008)

RAWR! I cant wait until March! And seeing pics of the Japanese one isn't making me feel any better...


----------



## Jaems (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't understand the idea of having 2 burned DVDs. Can someone explain that to me?


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaems @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I don't understand the idea of having 2 burned DVDs. Can someone explain that to me?



There isn't anything like having 2 burned DVD's. It's just one DVD 5 so far.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

does anyone know how to pick differant break the target levels?


----------



## Anakir (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> My findings:
> 
> *Preparations:*
> 
> ...



Sorry for being such a newb, I haven't touched my Wii in a while. But version 3.1 firmware can only be obtained through Super Mario Galaxy? Or can you do a regular Wii update through the Wii's system settings? Again, sorry for the newbie question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You said you *can* get the firmware from SMG, but just makign sure if you can get it through the Wii's system settings.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Anakir @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > My findings:
> ...



As far as I know, 3.1 can only be obtained so far by Super Mario Galaxy, but if any other member knows of a different method, feel free to correct me.


----------



## ChiGGz (Feb 3, 2008)

Weird Error.

I updated and have double channels..w/e fine.  It reads the DVD as SSMB in the channel.  But when I start up I get a japanese text in green. And from there it stops.  Obviously this is some sort of error msg. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## JPH (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > *Information on release updated*
> ...




*NFO Fixed*

Please view NFO and view others comments before asking questions.


----------



## NeoWoeN (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, now we need a good software to read pictures took in game , on our computer .


----------



## ssj4android (Feb 3, 2008)

Does the Japanese update on SSBB semi-brick a US Wii?
Or are all the settings pages fine after update?


----------



## mrwulff (Feb 3, 2008)

so i got the rs version and it says its 200 megs too big in nero and imgburn? anybody else have this problem?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> My findings:
> 
> *Preparations:*
> 
> ...


i tired to play story mode with 2players crashes after you win the first match

and someone needs to fig out how to get my boy sonic im thinking 100vs matches


----------



## theman69 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...



JPH nothing is there regarding the stuff in this topic T.T


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

just found out if u play with luigi a few times i was playing with him on the mgs stage i unlucked the luigi stage . id say i used him about 15 times


----------



## TeconMoon (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a question. If I download this and disable the Japanese update that it tries to install, can I still play it without bricking my wii, or is the update required? I would like to not have to deal with dual channels. If the update is required, is there a way to get rid of them in the future? Sorry for being a noob, but 57 pages is to much for me.


----------



## TeconMoon (Feb 3, 2008)

Edit: Oops, flood control messed me up. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

does anyone have any idea what those little pieces of paper are that I keep finding?


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 3, 2008)

Stickers most likely.
I'm gonna reburn my Brawl, see if that stops errors.


----------



## Schmitt (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> does anyone have any idea what those little pieces of paper are that I keep finding?


They are stickers that are used in the Subspace Emissary Mode


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Deadmon @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Stickers most likely.
> I'm gonna reburn my Brawl, see if that stops errors.


hope it works. I haven't got one error or freeze yet.


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, quick help. I'm at a party right now so cant play brawl unfortunately. But for when I get home to burn it, I have a few questions. For the actual smash download, I just typed in "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_Jap_WII-TMD" on google and downloaded the one under the first link which was from thepiratebay. Is that one legit? It was added today so I think it is. Also, I have 16x Kodak DVD+R 4.7 gb disks. Would these be considered DVD5? Also, what is the best burner to use for Wii games? I use Nero right now, but whenever I have burned a game recently, it hasnt worked. PLEASE HELP. If someone answers all of these questions they can put anything that they want in my sig if it is reasonable.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 3, 2008)

They seriously need to get a dual layer out, hell, this should be considered a nuke, not a proper release.

Hurry with the damn DL damn it, what's taking them so long.


----------



## 51mmz0rz (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe some luck?

http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?hl=en&la...jsp%3Fid%3D3226


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 3, 2008)

can't he just upload his copy then? what a greedy guy.


----------



## blindr (Feb 3, 2008)

meh i dont think the DL is going to be released to the public for a few more days.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(blindr @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> meh i dont think the DL is going to be released to the public for a few more days.



What a bunch of slowpokes, people dumped it already, they should just release it now.


----------



## trent_fox (Feb 3, 2008)

I just played with some friends. We played VS mode and it ran for hours without a crash. We unlocked Ness, Marth, Luigi, and Sonic in one sitting.

Anyways, here is a video I made of running the disc the first time. It shows the update and all that. I didn't bother with the 15% trick, I can live with duplicate channels.
http://www.stage6.com/user/trefox/video/21...ingle-Layer-Rip


----------



## skam (Feb 3, 2008)

can anyone confirm that the shopping channel breaks after playing/updating with ssbb? couple of people said theres stopped working on irc, anyone else get that?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(trent_fox @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I just played with some friends. We played VS mode and it ran for hours without a crash. We unlocked Ness, Marth, Luigi, and Sonic in one sitting.
> 
> Anyways, here is a video I made of running the disc the first time. It shows the update and all that. I didn't bother with the 15% trick, I can live with duplicate channels.
> http://www.stage6.com/user/trefox/video/21...ingle-Layer-Rip


how did u get sonic
u can get snake if u play his stage 10 maybe 15 times straight in a row.. u can also get luigis stage  if u play with him nonstop for like 15 games

breakdown
ness = 5 vs 
marth = 10 vs
luigi = 20 vs
luigi stage = a bunch of times with luigi nonstop
snake = play his stage alot like 15 times
cap falcon = played alot 
falco=  played alot


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(trent_fox @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I just played with some friends. We played VS mode and it ran for hours without a crash. We unlocked Ness, Marth, Luigi, and Sonic in one sitting.
> 
> Anyways, here is a video I made of running the disc the first time. It shows the update and all that. I didn't bother with the 15% trick, I can live with duplicate channels.
> http://www.stage6.com/user/trefox/video/21...ingle-Layer-Rip


Yeah, I'm curious how you got Sonic, too. Snake, Luigi, Marth and Ness are all unlocked here.


----------



## Chynkinese (Feb 3, 2008)

So 15% trick or no 15% trick? For those doing the 15% trick, why?..it's been confirmed that all that happens is that you get dual channels so why 15% trick? Also, once you do the trick once..do you have to repeat it everytime you want to play?


----------



## trent_fox (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how we got sonic, probably just play a crap-ton of VS games? I don't remember doing anything special.


----------



## Soopy (Feb 3, 2008)

to go along with Chynkinese's question.  

if i were to do the 15% trick how many seconds approximately would you have to wait?

is there a chance you might damage/brick your wii if you go 14 or 16 percent? 

does the drive speed 3x and 6x make a difference on how fast the update goes?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Chynkinese @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> So 15% trick or no 15% trick? For those doing the 15% trick, why?..it's been confirmed that all that happens is that you get dual channels so why 15% trick? Also, once you do the trick once..do you have to repeat it everytime you want to play?


15 trick yes
im using a usa wii with wiikey
(burn at 4 x i like the white sony dvd+Rs)
burn the iso just the way it is
mark it (diska)
now apply the regionfree patch and the wiibrickblockerpatch to the iso
burn that and mark it (diskb)

make sure u have all the updates land 
the smg patch for the wiikey or whatever mod chip you have
do yourself a fav and go to the wii settings and check for an update just to be safe 

ok now put disk a in 
go to disk channel it will load and  tell u to update 
click ok 
let it start updating when it gets to about 15% unplug your wii (it has to be close not exactly 15% i aim for about 18%)
ok wait 5 sec plug it back in 
take out the disk, diska
and now toss disk a in the trash
now take disk b( the one with the 2 patches to it wiibrickblocker patch and regionfree patch) 
stick that bad boy in 
now it should just load up 
you will not have double channels or anything stupid 
hope this helped


----------



## smse (Feb 3, 2008)

Can you up savegame file?


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Ok, quick help. I'm at a party right now so cant play brawl unfortunately. But for when I get home to burn it, I have a few questions. For the actual smash download, I just typed in "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_Jap_WII-TMD" on google and downloaded the one under the first link which was from thepiratebay. Is that one legit? It was added today so I think it is. Also, I have 16x Kodak DVD+R 4.7 gb disks. Would these be considered DVD5? Also, what is the best burner to use for Wii games? I use Nero right now, but whenever I have burned a game recently, it hasnt worked. PLEASE HELP. If someone answers all of these questions they can put anything that they want in my sig if it is reasonable.



Please help me.  :'(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :'(


----------



## Soopy (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, quick help. I'm at a party right now so cant play brawl unfortunately. But for when I get home to burn it, I have a few questions. For the actual smash download, I just typed in "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_Jap_WII-TMD" on google and downloaded the one under the first link which was from thepiratebay. Is that one legit? It was added today so I think it is. Also, I have 16x Kodak DVD+R 4.7 gb disks. Would these be considered DVD5? Also, what is the best burner to use for Wii games? I use Nero right now, but whenever I have burned a game recently, it hasnt worked. PLEASE HELP. If someone answers all of these questions they can put anything that they want in my sig if it is reasonable.
> ...



I generally use Memorex DVD-R's and i have never had a bad burn on.  it could be your DVD's.  Also try burning at a slow speed around 4x, burning at higher speeds may result in disc errors.  I also use Nero and it does it perfect.  make sure its finalized.  if Nero still doesnt work you can try Imgburn as some people have had success with that program.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, quick help. I'm at a party right now so cant play brawl unfortunately. But for when I get home to burn it, I have a few questions. For the actual smash download, I just typed in "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_Jap_WII-TMD" on google and downloaded the one under the first link which was from thepiratebay. Is that one legit? It was added today so I think it is. Also, I have 16x Kodak DVD+R 4.7 gb disks. Would these be considered DVD5? Also, what is the best burner to use for Wii games? I use Nero right now, but whenever I have burned a game recently, it hasnt worked. PLEASE HELP. If someone answers all of these questions they can put anything that they want in my sig if it is reasonable.
> ...


dont know about the kodak brand
um lets see yes 4.7gb will work
i use nero give me a min to tell u what vers. because ive tryied diff vers on nero only one works for me
i like to use sony disk 
and read my little how too above to knwo how to burn this game and do the update stuff

nero 6 ultra edition 6.6.0.8 is the best vers. ive found all other vers always mess up some of my games sometimes


----------



## Chynkinese (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Chynkinese @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So 15% trick or no 15% trick? For those doing the 15% trick, why?..it's been confirmed that all that happens is that you get dual channels so why 15% trick? Also, once you do the trick once..do you have to repeat it everytime you want to play?
> ...



definitely helped! thanks! the 15% trick still seems so sketchy lol.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Soopy @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


ive used the memorex dvd-rs mainly because thats what i use for my xbox sometimes i get rde do u get the same? like 1 out of 5 games i burn with them i have to reburn
now on the otherhand the whit sony dvd+r work 100% of the time using nero ultra 6 and my burner is a black tsstcorp aka a writemaster with lightscribe


----------



## blindr (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, quick help. I'm at a party right now so cant play brawl unfortunately. But for when I get home to burn it, I have a few questions. For the actual smash download, I just typed in "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_Jap_WII-TMD" on google and downloaded the one under the first link which was from thepiratebay. Is that one legit? It was added today so I think it is. Also, I have 16x Kodak DVD+R 4.7 gb disks. Would these be considered DVD5? Also, what is the best burner to use for Wii games? I use Nero right now, but whenever I have burned a game recently, it hasnt worked. PLEASE HELP. If someone answers all of these questions they can put anything that they want in my sig if it is reasonable.
> ...



1. download the game yourself, don't ask
2. yes they are DVD5
3. nero should work, imgburn works as well


----------



## snypylo (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, quick help. I'm at a party right now so cant play brawl unfortunately. But for when I get home to burn it, I have a few questions. For the actual smash download, I just typed in "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_Jap_WII-TMD" on google and downloaded the one under the first link which was from thepiratebay. Is that one legit? It was added today so I think it is. Also, I have 16x Kodak DVD+R 4.7 gb disks. Would these be considered DVD5? Also, what is the best burner to use for Wii games? I use Nero right now, but whenever I have burned a game recently, it hasnt worked. PLEASE HELP. If someone answers all of these questions they can put anything that they want in my sig if it is reasonable.
> ...



1) It's real (according to the comments).
2) DVD5 is any single layer/single side dvd, which is what you've got.
3) Don't really know about burning software. But for your problem, try using isos that worked before and mess around with settings. If you've recently bought new discs then maybe they are a type your (hardware) burner can't handle. Maybe also try using Alcohol 120% if it still doesn't work.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(snypylo @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> ...


you could also try diskjuggler its free to dl


----------



## snypylo (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(smse @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Can you up savegame file?


They are encrypted, you can't copy them


----------



## Soopy (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Soopy @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(slapusillydawg @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...



the only dvd's that would work on my xbox were the memorex dvd-r's.  i tried the sony dvd-r and none of them would even read on the xbox.  I'm pretty sure it depends on the drive you have.  About the last 100 dvd's i have used i have not have had one coaster.  If you are looking into dvd+r DL memorex...i wouldnt go with them because they are created by a different company i believe and the fail rate is rather high for many people.


----------



## Vulpix (Feb 3, 2008)

What about the one floating on the newsgroups? Is it real?


----------



## CaptainDreadful (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone who's using newsgroupst, are you getting corrupt files for most of the crap?  I finishedmy download, and all but 2 - 11 were okay.  Everything else was corrupted.


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 3, 2008)

i have my smash.

my life is complete.


----------



## blindr (Feb 3, 2008)

meh newsgroups usually suck unless you acutally pay for a good news server. Just get it off the torrent.


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 3, 2008)

almost 900 replies.. you guys are NUTS!


----------



## oohnoitz (Feb 3, 2008)

i am having a problem. i had my wiikey updated to 1.9g along with my wii to 3.1U and had wiikey config set so that region override was on. i had just let the update complete since i didnt really care about the dupe channels. but another problem occurred.





this showed up after pressing start in the wii menu. any ideas on why this is happening. also i tried playing my other games and they load perfectly fine. its just that this msg shows for this game only.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 3, 2008)

That is a known bug thats the game shipped with.  It should clear when you press start and not happen again.  If you check maxconsole they talk of it on their portal, probably a few pages back now.

[-EDIT-]
I believe it's this.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok so quick question.  I found the file on usenet but it seems to be split into about 40 something .rar files.  How do I get those into the form of a iso, or do I just take them out of the .rar and burn as is.


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Ok so quick question.Â I found the file on usenet but it seems to be split into about 40 something .rar files.Â How do I get those into the form of a iso, or do I just take them out of the .rar and burn as is.


you pour mountain dew gaming fuel on your pc.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Ok so quick question.  I found the file on usenet but it seems to be split into about 40 something .rar files.  How do I get those into the form of a iso, or do I just take them out of the .rar and burn as is.




1. Install winrar. Double click the first .rar and it will join them together.  Extract the iso, burn.
2. If any of the files are corrupted, and .par files are present, download quickpar and double click the .par file to fix the rars.  Repeat step 1.


----------



## slapusillydawg (Feb 3, 2008)

WTF!! I just called my dad and he freaking turned off my computer while I was at a birthday party becuz he thot I accidentally left it on! OMG, the download was freaking murdered. >


----------



## Koopser (Feb 3, 2008)

Last question, does online really works with no problem and no danger?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

so i know i asked this like 100 times already ive been playing smash in vs nonstop unlocked almost everyone and alot of stages but still no sonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyone know what they did to get him??


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> so i know i asked this like 100 times already ive been playing smash in vs nonstop unlocked almost everyone and alot of stages but still no sonic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1000 matches?  That was the requirement for G&W last game (final character) so it makes sense...


----------



## Opiate (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## crystal107 (Feb 3, 2008)

15% trick works wonderful!! no duplicate channels, game works perfectly, thank you so much !!!
the game is so great, though feels a little slow


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

my unlocks.. sorry for the side view i have a projector lol i cant stand up that close infront
of it or ull see a big shadow






 freakin sonic get ur ass up on my list


----------



## Osaka (Feb 3, 2008)

the level creator seems to work fine


----------



## bluebright (Feb 3, 2008)

Friggin. I left this site for like less than 24 hours and theres another SMG topic. I read the whole SMG one when it happened, I ain't readin this one. 

Its fun game by the way.


----------



## florkie2000 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(crystal107 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> 15% trick works wonderful!! no duplicate channels, game works perfectly, thank you so much !!!
> the game is so great, though feels a little slow



You mean by works great with that trick , the all game or only versus and multiplayer ? Does the single player is still unplayable witht that trick due to the missing video ? 

So what is exactly working and what is not in the game ?


----------



## Opiate (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> my unlocks.. sorry for the side view i have a projector lol i cant stand up that close infront
> of it or ull see a big shadow
> 
> 
> ...



wow, how did you get captain falcon?

thats my character , but on gamefaqs it says to beat classic mode in less then 20 minutes, but it freezes after the credits.


----------



## Kamakazie (Feb 3, 2008)

To unlock Sonic you need to beat Subspace Emissary.


----------



## MadDice (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> so i know i asked this like 100 times already ive been playing smash in vs nonstop unlocked almost everyone and alot of stages but still no sonic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sonic is unlocked by completing the Subspace Emissary...

DAMN!


----------



## Opiate (Feb 3, 2008)

a few pics


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Opiate @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > my unlocks.. sorry for the side view i have a projector lol i cant stand up that close infront
> ...


all i have been playing was vs with my bro just me and him we set the stages to random 
playing with stock lives 
one each

switching off on who we are playing with
my guess is we played a starfox stage alotof times 
like i said all we did was played vs nonstop for about 8 hrs 
all on random  thats how i got all my unlocks


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 3, 2008)

Phew, just got done playing a buttload of Brawl.

Needless to say the 15% trick worked flawlessly, also I have had no crashes in my games except after the credits of Classic Mode games (and of course I'm avoiding SSE entirely).

It's funny I thought someone on here had said they found a way to bypass the movie at the end of classic mode... so I tried mashing buttons a few times but no luck. Hoping to unlock Jigglypuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and online seems to work fine... it's just that the service itself for online matches seems to be down. I can spectate matches fine so I think it's just their servers are crashing with the popularity of the game.

Hmm, guess that's about it... hopefully I can unlock Snake and Luigi's Mansion stage tomorrow.


----------



## canli (Feb 3, 2008)

It's sad but I'll just wait for the US release. Don't want to have any problem. And I Just downloaded Family ski and it's really great!!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Phew, just got done playing a buttload of Brawl.
> 
> Needless to say the 15% trick worked flawlessly, also I have had no crashes in my games except after the credits of Classic Mode games (and of course I'm avoiding SSE entirely).
> 
> ...


to unlock snake play his stage nonstop about15 times  in vs
to get luigi mansion play with luigi about 15 times nonstop in vs


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 3, 2008)

I bet sonic can be unlocked via versus mode - mark my words.
Everyone in mellee could, and so far everyone in brawl has been able to as well... just wait and see.


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, I'm new to burning games and have only burned one game. Do I just burn the iso or do I use BrickBlocker or anything? I'm on a PAL Wii and already have dupe channels from Metroid Prime 3.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(darkpaladinmfc @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Ok, I'm new to burning games and have only burned one game. Do I just burn the iso or do I use BrickBlocker or anything? I'm on a PAL Wii and already have dupe channels from Metroid Prime 3.


check back a few pages i wrote up how to do this
start from here and keep going back its about 5 pages or so 

page 58


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamakazie @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> To unlock Sonic you need to beat Subspace Emissary.


my adventure mode locks up after me and kirby fight evertime everything else runs great i have been playing for about 6 hrs maybe more now but that part i cant play  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damnit


----------



## link459 (Feb 3, 2008)

Alright, so I don't know Japanese... can someone please explain the menu?


----------



## PlooBloo (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(link459 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Alright, so I don't know Japanese... can someone please explain the menu?



Try here


----------



## EarthBound (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(link459 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Alright, so I don't know Japanese... can someone please explain the menu?



http://faqs.ign.com/articles/849/849163p1.html


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 3, 2008)

any news about the DL version?


----------



## link459 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(link459 @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, so I don't know Japanese... can someone please explain the menu?
> ...



Thank you good sir.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok i need just a little help if someone can help me.  I am trying to update my friends wii and when i put in the wiikey update 1.3 it recognizes it as a gamecube disc but gets an error when i try to load it.  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Opiate (Feb 3, 2008)

i was wondering if we would be able to play against each other with the friend codes, i know it doesnt work with random online , but maybe it might with friend codes?


----------



## Pazu (Feb 3, 2008)

The online doesn't work in random mode ?
I thought it worked


----------



## lourens (Feb 3, 2008)

I have one more question, I have a PAL Wii with duplicate channels already (from a NTSC U game), what happens if update with NTSC J

anyone?


----------



## Opiate (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(gamingguru05 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Ok i need just a little help if someone can help me.Â I am trying to update my friends wii and when i put in the wiikey update 1.3 it recognizes it as a gamecube disc but gets an error when i try to load it.Â Can anyone help me out?




you need a special hacked version of the 1.3 setup thing, look for it on google, its like a boot disk, first you use the hacked 1.3 disk, then you insert the original 1.3 disk and it should load up.

i was having that same problem until i found out about that hacked 1.3 disc.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 3, 2008)

My Wifi only works with friends...
Doesn't work with anyone  :'(


----------



## BlueChopper (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> my unlocks.. sorry for the side view i have a projector lol i cant stand up that close infront
> of it or ull see a big shadow
> 
> 
> ...



How did you get Lucario? Tried doing Target Tests with 5 Chars, but didn't work


----------



## Magus (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm sorry if this question was already answered,retarded or both... will we ever have a working dvd5 release with cropped movies or it isn't possible with the current tech we have?


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 3, 2008)

is there a way to get it work in 60 Hz mode ?


----------



## Kakyoin (Feb 3, 2008)

It works flawlessly on my PAL Wii in "EDTV / HDTV (480p)" mode.


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BlueChopper @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > my unlocks.. sorry for the side view i have a projector lol i cant stand up that close infront
> ...


And C. Falcon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just found this for lucario : "Complete 5 Target Tests with any character".
But nothing for Falcon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Except "complete classic mode in less than 20 mins", but it crash right ?


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm using XCM vga bos 1080p and my lcd does not seem to support the 50 Hz ...


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I'm using XCM vga bos 1080p and my lcd does not seem to support the 50 Hz ...


Someone said 60Hz works once you set Deflicker off in ssbb options...
But you have to find something that support 50Hz to plug your wii for at least a minute to do so


----------



## Redsquirrel (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(lourens @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I have one more question, I have a PAL Wii with duplicate channels already (from a NTSC U game), what happens if update with NTSC J
> 
> anyone?




apparently you should do the 2 disc swap still. i asked the same question elsewhere. i dont want four duplicate channels (since i have 2 from american games)


----------



## ahtze (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Chynkinese @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So 15% trick or no 15% trick? For those doing the 15% trick, why?..it's been confirmed that all that happens is that you get dual channels so why 15% trick? Also, once you do the trick once..do you have to repeat it everytime you want to play?
> ...




Can u let me know where can I download regionfree patch and the wiibrickblockerpatch ??

My wii is NTSC. Please help, I need to know how to apply them to the iso

Are these the one I need ?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1041

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=630
Thanks

For the Regionfree patcher, I need to select patch for region Japan or NTSC?

1 more question, Patch with region free 1st or use wiiblocker 1st?

Nevermine, I found the answer, 1st need to apply region free patcher and next with the wiiblocker.


----------



## BlueChopper (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(lourens @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one more question, I have a PAL Wii with duplicate channels already (from a NTSC U game), what happens if update with NTSC J
> ...



Yeah I know that, but i did...
Do you have to go though all 4 levels? Because i can only choose the first level?!


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 3, 2008)

nope, it does not work ...


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok the game works fine and I'm not sure if its running in 50hz, I didn't change any settings in the Wii options so I assume its running at 60hz? And if it is running ag 50hz how do I make it to 60hz (According to a few posts above me its possible)?


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(darkpaladinmfc @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Ok the game works fine and I'm not sure if its running in 50hz, I didn't change any settings in the Wii options so I assume its running at 60hz? And if it is running ag 50hz how do I make it to 60hz (According to a few posts above me its possible)?


When you buy your european Wii, it's set to 50Hz and you have to set it to 60Hz in the options, going to Wii options and Screen Refresh Rate or something.


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 3, 2008)

Still no DL dump?


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 3, 2008)

Game works fine on my pal wii in 480p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too bad the story mode crashes, but the battle mode works perfect with 4 people


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm using HDTV option and my screen (LCD) works at 60Hz and I can tell you the game is not in 60 Hz even after the trick mentioned before.


----------



## D1MX (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow awesome game...doesn't have the awesomeness that Melee has in terms of technicality.  But its still actually pretty darn fun.  Its a new game.


----------



## Selxis (Feb 3, 2008)

Argh, it's downloading too slow! Damnit people, seed your torrents!


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

I completed the event matches up to 20, but no more will unlock?  Do I need to beat them all on a higher difficulty or something?

Also Jigglypuff didn't unlock.. GameFAQs reports that he should unlock after clearing event 20, but no such luck...  

They also report something stupid on Lucario though (which doesn't work) so I guess they aren't very reliable.


Come on people we need to discuss character unlocking using alternative methods because some of us can't play.. err I mean.. "get through" SSE.


----------



## Costello (Feb 3, 2008)

This release has been nuked, for obvious reasons (not a proper Wii game rip).
We'll be waiting for the proper version now.


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 3, 2008)

Still no DL dump? Holy shit. :'(


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> This release has been nuked, for obvious reasons (not a proper Wii game rip).
> We'll be waiting for the proper version now.



Heh, that's why it's an INTERNAL, sort of defeats the purpose if sceners are just gonna' consider it nuked..


----------



## Deadring2 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BlueChopper @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...



C.Falcon and Lucario can (probably) be unlocked (like Luigi, Falco, Ness etc.) by an amount of vs. matches, or another "weird" thing to do.


----------



## BlueChopper (Feb 3, 2008)

Got Cpt. Falcon, just play a lot vs modes (suicide is you want to speed it up...)
Can you get Lucario in vs mode too? Can anyone confilm?


----------



## Deadring2 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BlueChopper @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Got Cpt. Falcon, just play a lot vs modes (suicide is you want to speed it up...)
> Can you get Lucario in vs mode too? Can anyone confilm?



I got him that way, but it might also be because of a number of ko's, reflected projectiles or something like that.

At least we know that you can get him without the SSE!


----------



## Scorpei (Feb 3, 2008)

If anyone feels like uploading their save file (aka to unlock characters for others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) feel free to PM me and I'll put it up (feel free to add a readme of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 3, 2008)

Unlocked Lucario, Luigi, Falcon, Ness, etc. (all names previously mentioned), by just doing versus mode.


----------



## Urza (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> If anyone feels like uploading their save file (aka to unlock characters for others
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or better yet, post it in our Downloads Center.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dlcategory=16


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> If anyone feels like uploading their save file (aka to unlock characters for others
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard the save files were locked?  ie.  Can't pass them around?


----------



## Deadring2 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> If anyone feels like uploading their save file (aka to unlock characters for others
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All characters? Sonic too?


----------



## Schendje (Feb 3, 2008)

s


----------



## Smobey (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay, I have a weird problem.

I burned the game just fine, updated the firmware (getting double channels, no biggie), and ran the game just fine.

When I turned on the game, it gave me a screen looking like this: http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5015/img3208nl0.jpg

I assume it asks if I want to create a save file, yadda yadda. Then, no matter what I pick, I get this second screen: http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5015/img3208nl0.jpg

No idea what it says. The problem is that no matter what I pick on the second screen, I get thrown back to the Wii main menu, out of the damn game. No error message or anything. Just... game shuts down, and I can't play.


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Smobey @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Okay, I have a weird problem.
> 
> I burned the game just fine, updated the firmware (getting double channels, no biggie), and ran the game just fine.
> 
> ...



This video weren´t posted here long ago, but it can help you: http://www.stage6.com/user/trefox/video/21...ingle-Layer-Rip


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Smobey @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Okay, I have a weird problem.
> 
> I burned the game just fine, updated the firmware (getting double channels, no biggie), and ran the game just fine.
> 
> ...



I think you are pushing the wrong button?
Are you pushing the '2' button?


----------



## Scorpei (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Scorpei @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone feels like uploading their save file (aka to unlock characters for others
> ...


Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Naturally also an option Urza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Was only thinking along the lines of GBAtemp being down a few times getting the load of it by hosting it over at my hosting. Anyway forgot that you can't share your saves.


----------



## Smobey (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh, crap. I feel ridiculous now. I was using the classic controller and kept pressing b instead of a.

Yeah, I'm that stupid. I'm used to having the bottom-most button as the button to select stuff.


----------



## hmbn (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Schendje @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Sooo... I've got a PAL Wii, firmware 3.1E.
> 
> If I put in the unaltered disc (no brickblocker or anything) and let it update, I should be okay, right? I'll just have double channels?
> 
> Can anyone tell me?


I haven't tried it myself, but yes that is supposed to work and it's what everyone who don't do the 15 % trick are using. I'm just waiting for my chip. By the way, after you've done it would you mind sharing how it works and which chip you use?


----------



## Schendje (Feb 3, 2008)

s


----------



## Redsquirrel (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah if you have a wiikey you dont need to bother with the region frii thing.

brawl works fine, unlocked few characters. classic mode works but crashes at the end of the credits. Not tried SSE and doubt i will.

to be honest im happy with this until the USA version comes out. I dont want to get too heavy into the game , knowing the english version out in 4 weeks.


----------



## Deadring2 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Smobey @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Oh, crap. I feel ridiculous now. I was using the classic controller and kept pressing b instead of a.
> 
> Yeah, I'm that stupid. I'm used to having the bottom-most button as the button to select stuff.



Lol, you said it was a legit copy of the game on gamefaqs.


----------



## Volkov (Feb 3, 2008)

Confirmed working 60Hz PAL mode with deflicker option in the game set to OFF.

Wiikey 1.9g
fw 3.1E
15% trick
no dual channels.

no errors yet - except for the normal unplayable parts of the game.


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 3, 2008)

What the hell is with the wiikey team? No news, nothing.


----------



## OSW (Feb 3, 2008)

what control scheme are people taking to most?
(i heard there were multiple control schemes; wiimote, classic, gamecube?)

is it intuitive?


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> what control scheme are people taking to most?


GC controller, of course


----------



## Kruce (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Smobey @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Oh, crap. I feel ridiculous now. I was using the classic controller and kept pressing b instead of a.
> 
> Yeah, I'm that stupid. I'm used to having the bottom-most button as the button to select stuff.



Don't feel stupid. that same exact thing happened to me just a second ago, I went on this thread to find out what the hell is wrong. Gonna use a GameCube controller from now on


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 3, 2008)

How do you turn deflicker off ingame?


----------



## Deadring2 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(darkpaladinmfc @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> How do you turn deflicker off ingame?



Go to options, then select the 2nd one from the upper row, and turn the button ON/OFF.

EDIT: To everyone that wants to unlock Sonic, try to make much play time. I heard he is unlockable by have a set amount of time played, much like MewTwo.


----------



## hmbn (Feb 3, 2008)

Everyone are using WiiKeys, but since that team is so quiet, I'm getting a CycloWiz instead. Has anyone with a PAL Wii tried that chip? Please tell if you have.


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Everyone are using WiiKeys, but since that team is so quiet, I'm getting a CycloWiz instead. Has anyone with a PAL Wii tried that chip? Please tell if you have.


Yes PAL Wiikey works fine


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(darkpaladinmfc @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone are using WiiKeys, but since that team is so quiet, I'm getting a CycloWiz instead. Has anyone with a PAL Wii tried that chip? Please tell if you have.
> ...


He was asking if Cyclowiz works  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, it does. And is better than Wiikey for now (DL support, ready for the true SSBB release).


----------



## hmbn (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome. Did you try it yourself, one of the people you know or did you just hear someone on the boards say it?


----------



## ChrisRX (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...


I'm using wiikey 1.9g


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Awesome. Did you try it yourself, one of the people you know or did you just hear someone on the boards say it?


That's what every sources say, including the board, but I didnt try myself (I have a Wiikey ^^').
This version works with all chips which support Mario Galaxy anyway.
And the DL version apparently will too, except Wiikey for now.


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(darkpaladinmfc @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hmbn @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone are using WiiKeys, but since that team is so quiet, I'm getting a CycloWiz instead. Has anyone with a PAL Wii tried that chip? Please tell if you have.
> ...


Yeah, the shit version works but the DL won't ... 

Whats up with the wiikey team? They suck so much ..


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

They're making an update


----------



## kristijan08 (Feb 3, 2008)

man wiikey team get bashed so much, however they are pretty much on par with every chip minus the ability to read a dual layer disk. however, they are attempting to make a dumper which is one step ahead. oh and can i mention the one little fact that an english version of brawl is still ages away so who gives a shit about whether or not wiikey has dual layer support. so quit ya whinging. the wiikey team will release an update, you can count on it, just be a bit patient ffs, and also be thankful the single layer version is able to play vs mode so you impatient fools can at least still experience brawl.


----------



## shyo (Feb 3, 2008)

alright got a problem, it worked fine, dual channels etc, but when we turn it on we get a black screen and nothing happens. after a while the intro starts but the screen remains black. any help ?

edit: we also used a dvd+rw (nothing else available). could that be the problem ?


----------



## Jaems (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanna make sure I'm doin this right:
Burn iso with no brickblocker
Put in the game
Pull the plug at 15%
Restart, and it should work? No dup channels?

I got a NTSC-U Wii and Wiikey 1.9g, btw.


----------



## Schendje (Feb 3, 2008)

s


----------



## Azadar (Feb 3, 2008)

I really do not understand some of you. I know the game is a big release but the hoops you go through trying to play a broken game is crazy! Just sit back and relax a month and get the NTSC-American release. 

No chance of bricking, duplicating channels, pulling plugs at certain % and possible trashing your Wii... Just go play the other 30 games you got sitting in a pile that you have not finished yet! 

RELAX.......


----------



## gsarlis (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry to ask AGAIN, but i need to be sure. I have PAL Wii 3.1E, with Wiikey 1.9g... can i run the update on the SSBB disk just fine or is there a danger of a (semi-)brick?

Also, if i try the 15% trick is there any chance of (semi-)bricking?

Thanks, and again sorry to ask again but my connection is so slow i can't browse all the pages.


----------



## shyo (Feb 3, 2008)

update onyl causes dual channels


----------



## gsarlis (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shyo @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> update onyl causes dual channels


Oh ok, i don't care about duplicate channels. All i care about is any other "side-effects".


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Azadar @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I really do not understand some of you. I know the game is a big release but the hoops you go through trying to play a broken game is crazy! Just sit back and relax a month and get the NTSC-American release.
> 
> No chance of bricking, duplicating channels, pulling plugs at certain % and possible trashing your Wii... Just go play the other 30 games you got sitting in a pile that you have not finished yet!
> 
> RELAX.......


Yeah, cool for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Being European, if I wait for the US version, I'll have the same chances of bricking, having duplicates channels, pulling plugs, ....
And the European version doesn't even have a release date yet (2008, if we are lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
But I agree we could at least wait for the DL version.
This version is more of a demo.

(and thats almost 2 months before the us version, not 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hmbn (Feb 3, 2008)

The 15% trick is how you don't get duplicate channels. If you don't care you can just let the update run, nothing will happen except the dupe channels.


----------



## Schendje (Feb 3, 2008)

s


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2008)

It's got 52%, lol!
I'm guessing that's because of the people who can't use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or maybe, just maybe, this game might be over-hyped?
Don't kill me


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Deadring2 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(darkpaladinmfc @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you turn deflicker off ingame?
> ...



I've got the 4 controller trick running right now, hopefully it works out.


----------



## CAMson (Feb 3, 2008)

So what modes are here again?


----------



## Schendje (Feb 3, 2008)

s


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Schendje @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Oh, and Phoenix Wright is very awesome.


----------



## DaWiis (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shyo @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> alright got a problem, it worked fine, dual channels etc, but when we turn it on we get a black screen and nothing happens. after a while the intro starts but the screen remains black. any help ?
> 
> edit: we also used a dvd+rw (nothing else available). could that be the problem ?



Dont use RW discs for games. Use + or - R


----------



## CAMson (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone knows what modes has been remained and cutted in this RIP?


----------



## shyo (Feb 3, 2008)

its working now but we get some japanese error with yaddayadda Wiiyaddayadda, reburning it on -r now


----------



## etkelley (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a US Wii with Wiikey 1.9g, and the game works fine. No brick. I didn't bother with the 15% trick so I have dual channels, but meh, I have a ton of space on my Wii menu anyway.

Also, I'd like to remind everyone that you can use the official smash bros site to navigate the menus. They have screenshots of all the english menus on there, just match em up.


----------



## Schendje (Feb 3, 2008)

s


----------



## snypylo (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(etkelley @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I have a US Wii with Wiikey 1.9g, and the game works fine. No brick. I didn't bother with the 15% trick so I have dual channels, but meh, I have a ton of space on my Wii menu anyway.
> 
> Also, I'd like to remind everyone that you can use the official smash bros site to navigate the menus. They have screenshots of all the english menus on there, just match em up.



You can also use http://uk.faqs.ign.com/articles/849/849163p1.html , which has them all matched up


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Feb 3, 2008)

How do i activate the final smash ? i already use it twice but dont know how..


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 3, 2008)

My Wii has those annoying cut pins. Until I fix that, ISOs are not going to work for now.


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(CAMson @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Anyone knows what modes has been remained and cutted in this RIP?


Apparently, SSE doesnt work at all, Classic mode works but crash at the credits (so no unlock) and regular matches works perfectly. 
Event works too, at least until Event 20 (then maybe you need SSE or Classic to unlock necessary characters). 
Wifi works too. 
Dunno about the other little modes. (Coin launcher ? Stickers ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hmbn (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay, have fun Schendje, just be careful to not have too much fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You activate Final Smashes by pressing B (special move button) after getting the smash ball


----------



## Malkaw (Feb 3, 2008)

cool got the game now and burning the DVD

i bought my wii (PAL) about 1 month ago and was already installed wiikey and i think 1.9g update?

anyway i got a DVD burned with SMG (PAL) and have updated so that game works

my wii settings say i have 3.0e firmware not the 3.1 you say you get from SMG or is that only in america?

i dont have the metroid update not sure if you need it and is it safe for me to just install the update from the brawl iso or should i do the 15% trick to be sure not to brick my wii?

sorry if i sound stupid but any help would be nice, really want to play this with my friends tonight


----------



## KTroopA (Feb 3, 2008)

for those with NTSC wii and have done a full update off the disc what does ur firmware report as plz?

also if i decide to do the 15% trick, is it possible it cud brick my wii.

just making sure before i give this a go.

thx

/oops the guy above asked this b4 me


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 3, 2008)

Misread the question. Anyways, I wouldn't try it at 3.0. It's best that you be right at the latest so you may need a net connection to provide that.


----------



## CAMson (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CAMson @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone knows what modes has been remained and cutted in this RIP?
> ...



So it´s like a DEMO version? No unlockable characters, only matches... Sounds good


----------



## H8TR (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(CAMson @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CAMson @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...


Characters are unlockable. See here.


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(CAMson @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CAMson @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...


Characters can be unlocked through specific number of VS games played and other various requirements in VS mode.


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Malkaw @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> cool got the game now and burning the DVD
> 
> i bought my wii (PAL) about 1 month ago and was already installed wiikey and i think 1.9g update?
> 
> ...


You have to have 3.1E firmware before updating with smash bros, or you'll brick (semi brick?).
I think no european game got it (not sure at all), so you'll need to update with WiFi.

CAMson : you can unlock some characters by playing matches (a lot of characters, actually). For exemple, 10 matches on Sanke's stage : unlock Snake


----------



## shyo (Feb 3, 2008)

i get the same error with a DVD-r aswell, could it be the burning media? or should i try slower burning?


----------



## LiquidEFD (Feb 3, 2008)

When I play VS mode I can unlock characters. But after a while the game freezes and I have to reset. Now some unlocked characters (Ness, Marth) are saved and some (Luigi, Snake) are not. How can I make sure they are all saved?

Thanks!


----------



## Malkaw (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Malkaw @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > cool got the game now and burning the DVD
> ...



thanks, ill find someway to update it before i run my brawl disc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like go to a friends house with wireless connection lol

also im considering doing the 15% update then remove power and insert brickblocked disc trick 

what are the riscs with doing this? can i brick my wii totally if i do it at 14 or 16 % lol?


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

Did everyone elses "Wii Settings" page get messed up?  Something about an Opera error?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(sTo0z @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Did everyone elses "Wii Settings" page get messed up?Â Something about an Opera error?



Thats because you had firmware 3.0u im guessing. It NEEDS to be 3.1u /3.1e etc

I have played for two hours, everything is fine.. have unlocked several characters..

i cant even find SSE mode? bit strange.. classic mode works, except for it crashes at the end.

I am 100% with its current state, because i expect the SSE to have japanese text/speech so can wait a month to get the USA version. Its not like i want to unlock EVERYTHING because ill be doing it when the USA one comes out.


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think SSE has any text or speech. Looked 2 minutes of SSE spoiler and all the characters say is "ha !" "ho" "yah !" ^^'

Still looking for a way to unlock C.Falcon with this version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Playing 10 matches on the f-zero stage maybe ?


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sTo0z @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Did everyone elses "Wii Settings" page get messed up?  Something about an Opera error?
> ...



I had been playing Super Mario Galaxy though before hand, didn't that require 3.1U?  

Everyone said if I'd been playing Mario Galaxy I'd be fine... guess not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I have to wait for a FW update from Nintendo to fix this?


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(sTo0z @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sTo0z @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...



You have to wait for a game with 3.2U, so not before a while ...
But seems like you can edit your settings by booting in maitnenance mode, try this.
I think they meant that if you played mario galaxy before, your chip is compatible


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sTo0z @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...



Ah damn... yah I tried maintenance mode, same issue, my Wii Settings screen is gone.

Among all the talented people out there in the world hacking the crap out of the Wii there is absolutely not way to force another update or downgrade or ANYTHING?


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 3, 2008)

I am terribly sorry if i´ve missed this, but is it safe to update from 3.0e to 3.1e through the Wii System update feature - or should i do the MP3-trick, if that works?


----------



## Kingkiron (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow this thread has turned into the same noobs asking the same questions, atleast try to look for answers first.


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Kingkiron @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Wow this thread has turned into the same noobs asking the same questions, atleast try to look for answers first.



I have, but i didn´t get any clear answers...


----------



## Volkov (Feb 3, 2008)

lol downgrade firmware?  you're a funny person


----------



## Azerphire (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shyo @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> alright got a problem, it worked fine, dual channels etc, but when we turn it on we get a black screen and nothing happens. after a while the intro starts but the screen remains black. any help ?
> 
> edit: we also used a dvd+rw (nothing else available). could that be the problem ?



I am having the same problem but I burned with a Verbatim -R.

I also tried fenix4o9's method for burning the game and with the first dvd I get a "Unreadable disk" error and with the second it detects the game but goes to a black screen when trying to play.

This is on Wiikey 1.9 with the firmware that came with SMG.

Any ideas?


----------



## Volkov (Feb 3, 2008)

To fix this problem, simply chose 50Hz for your Screen Display settings in the Wii system settings, and start the game.  You should be able to then see things because the black screen will go away after a short time.

To play the game in 60Hz (much better, trust me), simply turn the deflicker option in SSBX to "off" and then restart your wii.  now turn 60Hz on in the wii settings and play the ssbx disc.  It will be glitchy at the start, but then the game runs as normal (and better IMO)

hope that helps!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 3, 2008)

About time this was considered as a nuke, now we need the real DL one.


----------



## h12345 (Feb 3, 2008)

Am I missing something? The usenet release is only 3.27gb? Am i getting it form the right place?


----------



## ddrrmm (Feb 3, 2008)

if u did the 15% trick and got ur settings page not working, u didnt have 3.1. U will have to install the update from ur own region smash bros when it gets released and it'll be fixed.


----------



## Azerphire (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Volkov @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> To fix this problem, simply chose 50Hz for your Screen Display settings in the Wii system settings, and start the game.Â You should be able to then see things because the black screen will go away after a short time.
> 
> To play the game in 60Hz (much better, trust me), simply turn the deflicker option in SSBX to "off" and then restart your wii.Â now turn 60Hz on in the wii settings and play the ssbx disc.Â It will be glitchy at the start, but then the game runs as normal (and better IMO)
> 
> hope that helps!



Did some googling, was unable to find out how to do this.

I should have mentioned I am on a US Wii system.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 3, 2008)

I feel bad for the people in Japan who actually bought and paid for the game and can't play it because wiikey has not come out with a DL support update.


edit: also after reading some of the posts.. ITT: idiots

to vulpix post below me: right.


----------



## Vulpix (Feb 3, 2008)

In other words, if I had a wiikey, and bought an original copy, it won't work?


----------



## Deadring2 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I feel bad for the people in Japan who actually bought and paid for the game and can't play it because wiikey has not come out with a DL support update.



Then they'll learn to read forums before they buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But sad for them, indeed...

Also, for anyone that is now trying to unlock Sonic the way I mentiond earliar, stop it!
It's fake!

But you can get everyone by doing a set amount of vs matches! Here's the list:

Ness - 5 battles
Marth - 10 battles
Luigi - 22 battles
Falco - 50 battles
C.Falcon - 70 battles
Lucario - 100 battles
Snake - 130 battles
R.O.B - 160 battles
Ganondorf - 200 battles
Mr.Game and Watch - 250 battles
Sonic - 300 battles
Jigglypuff - 350 battles
Toon Link - 400 battles
Wolf - 450 battles

(I hope it's true. I'm testing it now.)


----------



## trent_fox (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not certain, but I don't think the Wiikey kicks on if you put an original Japanese game in a Japanese console. I don't think there'd be any problem.


----------



## Volkov (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Azerphire @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Volkov @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To fix this problem, simply chose 50Hz for your Screen Display settings in the Wii system settings, and start the game.Â You should be able to then see things because the black screen will go away after a short time.
> ...



legit game + wiikey [any] + ANY REGION CONSOLE = not working


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 3, 2008)

50hz is only on PAL. All US TVs are 60hz.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(trent_fox @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I'm not certain, but I don't think the Wiikey kicks on if you put an original Japanese game in a Japanese console. I don't think there'd be any problem.



Oh cool. So, that must be why the front page of wiinewz has a whole article about how it doesn't work and that's why there is only like 4 topics regarding the subject on here...

I'm guessing you haven't read anything before posting on here like everyone else that just signed up. So, here it is.
*If you have a wiikey and you buy this game you will not be able to play it until the wiikey team adds DL support to their chip*

And to deadring: It cam out in japan first, there couldn't have been forum posts until they bought it.... almface:


----------



## esteefyou (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a NTSC console Wiikey with SMG update.... do u need a 1.3 config disk to change region settings to "ON"??

and the mariogalaxy update is 3.0U isn't it? cuz i have the game and my firmware doesn't read 3.1U

and for the 1.3 config disk, whats the difference between GCOS versions, and Hex'd versions??

the disks can b found here:

http://psx-scene.com/forums/wiikey/62935-a...-one-place.html

also if u patch with region frii does it mean that u don't need to turn region overide "ON" with config 1.3? I don't want to burn an extra disk


----------



## Vulpix (Feb 3, 2008)

Vulpix said:


> In other words, if I had a wiikey, and bought an original copy, it won't work?



legit game + wiikey [any] + ANY REGION CONSOLE = not working

[/quote]

Godamnit that fucking sucks! And I have to wait for some mysterious update from the Wiikey team even though I have no intention to pirate it!


----------



## flobo (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Deadring2 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad for the people in Japan who actually bought and paid for the game and can't play it because wiikey has not come out with a DL support update.
> ...



In 3 hours of multi, i unlocked ness, marth, and luigi. We chose to do a last one before stopping. We unlocked falco during that last one. Then we did another last one to test falco and this one unlocked sonic so 300 battle sonic must be fake.


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(flobo @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Deadring2 @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> ...


No its real. You must have unlocked Sonic some other way. I've got all the way up to Snake and its been right.
EDIT: I JUST played 3 more battles and got Sonic. I was using Falco so maybe Falco is linked to Sonic too?


----------



## esteefyou (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a NTSC console Wiikey with SMG update.... do u need a 1.3 config disk to change region settings to "ON"??

and the mariogalaxy update is 3.0U isn't it? cuz i have the game and my firmware doesn't read 3.1U

and for the 1.3 config disk, whats the difference between GCOS versions, and Hex'd versions??

the disks can b found here:

http://psx-scene.com/forums/wiikey/62935-a...-one-place.html

also if u patch with region frii does it mean that u don't need to turn region overide "ON" with config 1.3? I don't want to burn an extra disk


----------



## Shinji1989 (Feb 3, 2008)

You can easily get Snake by playing in his Stage 10 times. (the one on the right (bottom))


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

Just did 300 matches and Sonic challenged me, that list has been 100% accurate up to Sonic.


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 3, 2008)

so..let me get this straight..
if i have a 3.0U firmware,with a 1.9g wiikey using a JAP console running a DVD-R burnt at x8 with d2b chipset but with a cd-r with a hacked version of the 1.3 config cd, using a3.1e update with the 15% trick should i pull my brain out now? and restart it later?
GOD DAMNIT.. its just a damn game... IN JAP!!! just wait for the release in your region.. FUCK! this is sooooo crazy!


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 3, 2008)

when you say matches is it just like vs matches with ya mates?


----------



## etkelley (Feb 3, 2008)

Do sudden death matches count as vs. matches?


----------



## animekub (Feb 3, 2008)

i played a lot of rotation with my buddies after unlocking luigi in vs. not sure if rotation unlocks ppl


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 3, 2008)

What is the password for the usenet release again?
wii-reloaded or something?


----------



## badabing (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> What is the password for the usenet release again?
> wii-reloaded or something?



wii-reloaded.info. Enjoy!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BlueChopper @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Got Cpt. Falcon, just play a lot vs modes (suicide is you want to speed it up...)
> Can you get Lucario in vs mode too? Can anyone confilm?


yes all i did was pay vs to get everything i got nothing else it has a lot to do with what stage u pay on i kept mine set at random so afterplaying on stage so manytimes im sure thats how i got most of my unlocks


----------



## forza11 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> You can easily get Snake by playing in his Stage 10 times. (the one on the right (bottom))


worked for me, but i had to do it for 12 times before he would challenge


----------



## Toothpick_Jack (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I'm in a very slim minority, but I'm using the WiiD chip. Anyone got the lowdown on the WiiD scene?


----------



## sTo0z (Feb 3, 2008)

Yah it's just vs.  matches, you can do it against the computer, friends, whatever.

If you really get tired of not having them open, as others have said, just set it to a stock match with 1 life.  Put in one computer and when the match starts just run off the edge.

Do that over and over you'll have a full roster in no time.


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

I do this and also put sudden death match. I just keep on pressing start  while writing this message and the computer kill me in a second ^^'


----------



## amptor (Feb 3, 2008)

damn, I wanted to play adventure mode... I unlocked one character (some anime looking kid? what is this?) and played a few..the levels are small and the characters become too small imo for a 27" tv set.. it's still fun but the smallness takes a lot away from the game.


----------



## DiNo29 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(amptor @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> damn, I wanted to play adventure mode... I unlocked one character (some anime looking kid? what is this?) and played a few..the levels are small and the characters become too small imo for a 27" tv set.. it's still fun but the smallness takes a lot away from the game.


Lol ! I was just thinking the characters and stages were too big now :l I didn't change my TV since Melee though


----------



## iby (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > damn, I wanted to play adventure mode... I unlocked one character (some anime looking kid? what is this?) and played a few..the levels are small and the characters become too small imo for a 27" tv set.. it's still fun but the smallness takes a lot away from the game.
> ...



Thats what I thought, and I did change my tv. but still I like it better like this.


----------



## Bi99uy (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone else having trouble with WiFi? As soon as i click the button, it pops up a error message with the words Wifi in it. Also, the game never seems to save my progress. Anyone have similar troubles?

Using a Pal Wii with Wiikey, double channels since Mp3.


----------



## Shuny (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I do this and also put sudden death match. I just keep on pressing startÂ while writing this message and the computer kill me in a second ^^'


How to ?


----------



## Scarboy (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with WiFi? As soon as i click the button, it pops up a error message with the words Wifi in it. Also, the game never seems to save my progress. Anyone have similar troubles?
> 
> Using a Pal Wii with Wiikey, double channels since Mp3.



You don't have enough space left on your wii.


----------



## Bi99uy (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Scarboy @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having trouble with WiFi? As soon as i click the button, it pops up a error message with the words Wifi in it. Also, the game never seems to save my progress. Anyone have similar troubles?
> ...



Yeah, figured it out pretty quickly. All those VC games take up so much space.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(amptor @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> damn, I wanted to play adventure mode... I unlocked one character (some anime looking kid? what is this?) and played a few..the levels are small and the characters become too small imo for a 27" tv set.. it's still fun but the smallness takes a lot away from the game.



Im not too fussed on adventure mode at the moment. Infact im completly happy playing the dvd5 release until the USA version comes out as it is.

Anime kid? Im sure thats Ness from Mother 3 (Earthbound). I wouldnt exactly say anime...

I wouldnt say the levels are that small, otherwise they have to zoom out way too much leaving the characters miniture size..


----------



## palpatine66 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I do this and also put sudden death match. I just keep on pressing startÂ while writing this message and the computer kill me in a second ^^'



Havign trouble figuring out how to get get sudden death mode. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## No Limitz (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there a comprehensive list of things that 100% causes crashes yet?

So far i've seen:

Credits in Classic mode (So basically you can't clear classic)
Movies that aren't the first SSE and Intro (Basically you can't go past the 1st level of SSE)
Masterpieces


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 3, 2008)

My FC is 3780-8286-1408

Any European wanna play a match just PM me. I am curious about the lag.


----------



## Saunic (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anybody ever get a freeze after doing down+1 with Mario (you know, the attack involving a water gun) ?

It happens around 2/5 of the time.


----------



## trent_fox (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Saunic @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Has anybody ever get a freeze after doing down+1 with Mario (you know, the attack involving a water gun) ?
> 
> It happens around 2/5 of the time.


Nope. Never froze on me.


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 3, 2008)

Happened for me once - haven´t tried it since...


----------



## ganons (Feb 3, 2008)

I need some help I burned the tmd from usenst and burned about 5 copies all were coasters, I used different speeds and Nero and Imgburn, all other games worked


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Volkov @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> To fix this problem, simply chose 50Hz for your Screen Display settings in the Wii system settings, and start the game.Â You should be able to then see things because the black screen will go away after a short time.
> 
> To play the game in 60Hz (much better, trust me), simply turn the deflicker option in SSBX to "off" and then restart your wii.Â now turn 60Hz on in the wii settings and play the ssbx disc.Â It will be glitchy at the start, but then the game runs as normal (and better IMO)
> 
> hope that helps!







That's so much better...


----------



## animekub (Feb 3, 2008)

anyone got the save data with all the chars? and yes i do know how to decrypt it


----------



## Emphasizer (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Toothpick_Jack @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> I think I'm in a very slim minority, but I'm using the WiiD chip. Anyone got the lowdown on the WiiD scene?


Hello fellow WiiD user^^
It's supposed to work with the WiiD V3 patch we got this month.
I'm gonna try it later if I get the time, if not, I'll do it tomorrow.
Just to make sure.


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 3, 2008)

what happend to #smashbros?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 3, 2008)

im soooooooo glad it got nuked how can they number a half asses rip of a game


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shonosuke @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> what happend to #smashbros?



Turned out to be a complete fake...


----------



## trent_fox (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(animekub @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> anyone got the save data with all the chars? and yes i do know how to decrypt it


Care to share your knowledge of decryption?


----------



## SkyDX (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got an idea about SSE mode, dunno if it's possible but maybe an experienced person knows:

I know it's pretty much impossible to alter a Wii image other then some small things, but would there a way to relink all the SSE Movies to the first one with Peach and Zelda that works? This way SSE would become playable until the DL version is out. Or am I thinking too much "PSP ripping" here?^^


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 3, 2008)

So...is the DL version downloadable yet?

Note: I'm not asking where I can download it, just if it is downloadable >_>


----------



## Strag0 (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried to make dummy movie files and put them in place of the movie files so that in stead of crashing it just plays a blank movie.


----------



## opnr2000 (Feb 3, 2008)

i think everyone just needs to relax and get as much playability out of this release as possible. The dual layer rip will be complete soon, and then you can play it in its entirety. Its just not worth all the aggravation to play a broken game  and trying to fix it by chopping it up. 

we are all hear to have fun right?


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(opnr2000 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> i think everyone just needs to relax and get as much playability out of this release as possible. The dual layer rip will be complete soon, and then you can play it in its entirety. Its just not worth all the aggravation to play a broken gameÂ and trying to fix it by chopping it up.
> 
> we are all hear to have fun right?



Lol, silly human.

Nah, you're right of course, I just wish they'd hurry up!


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 3, 2008)

While I was playing Meele, I notice that there is a black something in my roster. "Mr. Game & Watch", I was like "WTF?!" and than "Lets test this motherfucker" ... WHAT THE HELL? I BEAT THE HELL OUT OF EVERYONE! This is the BEST fighter in the game seriously! Is he confirmed for Brawl?!


----------



## RayJT9 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes. Mr. Game & Watch is in Brawl, and has a nice part in the story mode.

--Ray


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 3, 2008)

Sweet. 
Now hurry up wiifuck team and release the update. I want to play the DL release as soon it is uploaded.


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(cyr0x @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Sweet.
> Now hurry up wiifuck team and release the update. I want to play the DL release as soon it is uploaded.



Amen.


----------



## Ceasama (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you think anyone is interested in releasing the second layer as a standalone image for those who already have the first layer?

I mean, I don't mind downloading another 8GB but it _would_ save a bit of time for some of us...


----------



## ilostmyshoes (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Ceasama @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Do you think anyone is interested in releasing the second layer as a standalone image for those who already have the first layer?
> 
> I mean, I don't mind downloading another 8GB but it _would_ save a bit of time for some of us...



From what I understand, the second layer is mostly movies, and some game modes.

Releasing it separately would more than likely be useless to anyone.


----------



## Alastair (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sure there'll be a DVD9 release.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(ilostmyshoes @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ceasama @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think anyone is interested in releasing the second layer as a standalone image for those who already have the first layer?
> ...


Maybe like a 4 plus GB patch for the single layer ISO.


----------



## Apoplexis (Feb 4, 2008)

http://psx-scene.com/forums/nintendo-news/...ver-0-05-a.html

new dumper is out.. maybe this one will bring up a full dvd9 rls sonn!


----------



## Ceasama (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(ilostmyshoes @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ceasama @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think anyone is interested in releasing the second layer as a standalone image for those who already have the first layer?
> ...




From what I understand (and from what's available on WiiNewz) both layers can be/are dumped as seperate isos which are joined together to be burned to disc.
This being the case, anyone with the current release (which is apparently the single layer iso) could theoretically join both isos for the full dual layer release, right?

Though I'm not certain that this dump is simply the single layer on it's own, so I have no idea if this would work for sure...


----------



## link459 (Feb 4, 2008)

Gotta go get a DL DVD now.


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Ceasama @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ilostmyshoes @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ceasama @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


Hmm, the first layer who starts the game is on the dvd and the second on a SD Card. Hmm, not a bad idea but who got a 4GB SD Card? And how should the DVD load from the SD Card?

But, I don't care about this because I got and DL DVD burner for my Xbox360 games and got one DL DVD left. So I only have to wait for the fucking wiikey update.


----------



## Ceasama (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(cyr0x @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ceasama @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ilostmyshoes @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...




No, that's not what I meant.

Anyone who has downloaded the nuked release now has the first layer. If the second layer was released (or at least dumped somewhere) seperately, anyone will a DL burner (which SHOULD be practically everyone without an ancient PC) would be able to merge the two iso files into a dual layer iso, and burn it to a dual layer disc, thus saving time by not downloading the first layer all over again with the full release.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

They are seriously slow and need to hurry with dual layer and update, jesus, this shouldn't be taking this much time.

I hope they won't be this slow on USA release.


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 4, 2008)

You sure are a whiny bitch.


----------



## D1MX (Feb 4, 2008)

W/ this Brawl rip that I'm playing...can I play on Wifi?


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Jei (Feb 4, 2008)

Epic release = epic topic. 1000 posts, wow, really...

I was never too much into Ssb but I'm somewhat happy it was released, now the fanbase can finally calm down and play it already.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> You sure are a whiny bitch.



I am right tho, that jap guy with the blog should just upload.


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You sure are a whiny bitch.
> ...



You may be right but you have no reason to complain about a game that you are getting for free. If you think that it could have been done faster, you should have written an application to fix the issue.


----------



## sid0101 (Feb 4, 2008)

NY GIANTS - FTW!!!!!
Yeh - I know it has nothing to do with this thread, but it needed to be said.

BTW - I am soooo unhappy and dissatisfied with SSBB because of how unjustifiably they have nerfed Samus... WHY?!!?!?


----------



## D1MX (Feb 4, 2008)

....Wrong. Samus is in my opinion one of the best characters in Brawl. You're probably not using her right. and yes,...this is coming from a competitve player. Vids will come soon my friend.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 4, 2008)

anyone know if the "masterpieces" feature of brawl work on the single layer rip?  masterpiece apparently has "demos" of VC games that the characters that brawl is based on.  Im tried it a few times, but i think i get an error message that says something about home. and than i get to options.  one that goes to home screen and other does nothing


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Strag0 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Has anyone tried to make dummy movie files and put them in place of the movie files so that in stead of crashing it just plays a blank movie.




Gooooood question.


----------



## elomaniak (Feb 4, 2008)

then you will have to decrypt the game back and this is not possible atm


----------



## nephdj (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> anyone know if the "masterpieces" feature of brawl work on the single layer rip?Â masterpiece apparently has "demos" of VC games that the characters that brawl is based on.Â Im tried it a few times, but i think i get an error message that says something about home. and than i get to options.Â one that goes to home screen and other does nothing


not worth it, demo's only last 1-2mins... only thing u can beat in masterpieces is mario brother 1 - stage 1

tried it earier (on legit game)


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 4, 2008)

can anyone help me when i try and make the iso with winrar it says when i get to part 31

crc failed in the encrypted file DX.iso (wrong password?)

the password is wii-reloaded.info right?

please can someone help me i really wana play this game


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 4, 2008)

i miss shovelware!!!!!!!!!!
gimme anubis!!! i cant stand this thread anymore!!!!


----------



## VOOK (Feb 4, 2008)

Alright I have a PAL Wii, No Mod Chip and a JP copy of the game. How do I play it?

CycoWiiz?


----------



## lookout (Feb 4, 2008)

it better wait for DL release...........


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 4, 2008)

All Europeans can P.M me for a online match 2vs2 or 1vs1? 3 stock


----------



## superrob (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> can anyone help me when i try and make the iso with winrar it says when i get to part 31
> 
> crc failed in the encrypted file DX.iso (wrong password?)
> 
> ...


Well Pokemon Diamon had like 1500 posts..


----------



## tjas (Feb 4, 2008)

So it got nuked... what a surprise


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 4, 2008)

Is there a way to remove the duplicate channels that I had from the SSBB's update?


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 4, 2008)

The fact that the NTSC-J version is DL means the NTSC and PAL will be DL too, right?
So I won't be able to just burn the game like every other game and play it?
*newbie*


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 4, 2008)

I finally got it working and I just wanted to thank everyone for their help.  So thanks!


----------



## Mister Piggums (Feb 4, 2008)

^ same here. 

NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey 1.9G.. works beautifully! Already have ROB FTW!

Thanks everyone


----------



## katsuce (Feb 4, 2008)

edit: delete


----------



## OSW (Feb 4, 2008)

finally this topic slowed down a bit. only 44 users reading at the moment.


----------



## ryuhosuke (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Keylogger @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Is there a way to remove the duplicate channels that I had from the SSBB's update?



no not at the moment


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(OmerMe @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> The fact that the NTSC-J version is DL means the NTSC and PAL will be DL too, right?
> So I won't be able to just burn the game like every other game and play it?
> *newbie*


You can burn the dl version onto a dl dvd.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

They will be DL, unless they find a huge way to shring the gamefiles down.

But I bought a pack for american release of DL dvds, so I have one ready and you never know when the others in the pack maybe useful.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 4, 2008)

When I burn a DL, do I need a DL driver if there's a thing like this?
Or do I need a DVD driver like the rest of the games?
I have a PAL Wii and a Wiikey, will it even read the DL disc?
Thanks for all of your help


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(OmerMe @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I have a PAL Wii and a Wiikey, will it even read the DL disc?
> Thanks for all of your help


Nope, not yet. You have to wait for the update. But remember that the US release is in 1 Month. I don't know when the update will come (I hope it will come), so I would save the DL DVD for the US release.


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 4, 2008)

When I burn a DL, do I need a DL driver if there's a thing like this?
*Yes, you need a DL driver.*
Or do I need a DVD driver like the rest of the games?
*See above*
I have a PAL Wii and a Wiikey, will it even read the DL disc?
*The Wiikey team is working on it as we speak. [I hope]*
Thanks for all of your help
*Nps*


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Feb 4, 2008)

Got it, works, awesome.

PROTIP

Turn the deflicker off.


----------



## thehoff (Feb 4, 2008)

what happens if u do a complete hardreset of the wii?

the channels must have been gone then i believe, dont they?


----------



## florkie2000 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan


Just relased , i didn't saw yet the nfo , but if Caravan re release it it surely bring something interesting to the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Patrick_D85 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(florkie2000 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan
> 
> 
> Just relased , i didn't saw yet the nfo , but if Caravan re release it it surely bring something interesting to the game
> ...


Will this be DL or SL repack ? 
Just checking


----------



## forza11 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(florkie2000 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan
> 
> 
> Just relased , i didn't saw yet the nfo , but if Caravan re release it it surely bring something interesting to the game
> ...



where did you see this? newsgroup or release site (if so which one)?


----------



## ddrrmm (Feb 4, 2008)

its real..

edit: it IS dvd9 fyi


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(florkie2000 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan
> 
> 
> Just relased , i didn't saw yet the nfo , but if Caravan re release it it surely bring something interesting to the game
> ...


----------



## forza11 (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks for the NFO, lets hope the wiikey team comes with a DL update so we can play the full version tomorrow! 

Which DL disk would be best for a the wii btw?


----------



## Volkov (Feb 4, 2008)

I heard DL DVD +RW are better for the layer change, but from (lots of) experience (which doesnt include DL discs) -R is A LOT better for the wii's laser...wait and see maybe


----------



## El Xando (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL, I searched Google for "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan" and only got 1 result. And it's only a discussion topic :/
Anyway, I have some questions:
1. Why can't I get my GameCube controllers working?
2. Why didn't winning event 20 unlock Jigglypuff?
3. Does anyone else find after they kill Wario in event 4 there is no success screen and eventually you just kill yourself out of boredom?


----------



## Ralle1 (Feb 4, 2008)

You must destroy the floor.
Omg can't you read japanese


----------



## Patrick_D85 (Feb 4, 2008)

Found it on Doopes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not on usenet yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: found the nfo

°°°°°   °°°°°   °°     °°°°     °°°°   °°°°°     °°°°°
°°°2Û2° °°°2Û2°   °°2°   °°°2Û2°   °°2Û2° °°°2Û2°   °°°°2Û2°
°°22ÛÛÛ2°°°°2ÛÛÛ2°°°2ÛÛÛ2°°°°°2ÛÛÛ2°°°°°2ÛÛ2°°°°2ÛÛÛ2°°°°°°°2ÛÛ2°
°°2ÛÛ2°°°°°2ÛÛ2ÛÛ2°°2ÛÛ2ÛÛ2°°2ÛÛ2ÛÛ2°°2Û2°ÛÛ2°°2ÛÛ2ÛÛ2°222°°°2ÛÛ2°
°2ÛÛ2°°°°°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°
°2ÛÛ2°°°°°2ÛÛ2ÛÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2ÛÛ2°°2ÛÛ2ÛÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2ÛÛÛ2°2ÛÛ°Û22ÛÛ2°
°2ÛÛ2°°°°°2ÛÛÛ°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛÛ°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛÛ°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ°ÛÛ°ÛÛ2°
°2ÛÛ22ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°Û°ÛÛ2°
°2ÛÛ2ÛÛ2°°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛÛÛ2°
°2ÛÛÛ2°° °2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2ÛÛ2°°2ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ2°°
°2Û2°°   °2Û2°2ÛÛ2°2Û2°2ÛÛ2°2Û2°2ÛÛ2°°22Û2°°°°2Û2°2ÛÛ2°2Û2°°°22°°
°°2°°   °2°°2ÛÛ2°°2°°2ÛÛ2°°2°°2ÛÛ2°°2°°°   °°2°°2ÛÛ2°2Û2°°°°°
°°°     ° °°2Û2° ° °°2Û2° °°°°2Û2°°°°     °°°°°2Û2° 2°°°
°°°   °°°°     °°°         °°°°
°±°             °
C a r a v a n     ÛÛÛ° °±ÛÛÛÛÛ±   °2ÛÛÛ2     P R E S E N T S
±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ± ° ±ÛÛÛ±2ÛÛÛ±
°±ÛÛ2°2ÛÛ° °ÛÛÛÛ± 2ÛÛÛÛÛ°     °°±±2ÛÛÛÛÛ°
ÛÛÛÛ±±±2ÛÛÛ± °ÛÛÛÛ± ±Û±°±ÛÛÛ2°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2±±°
±ÛÛ° ±ÛÛÛ± 2ÛÛ     ±ÛÛ±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2±°°°°±±±±±±±°°°°
°ÛÛ° ÛÛÛÛÛ°±ÛÛÛ±°   °ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2222222ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±
ÛÛ°   °±° ÛÛ±°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ22±±±°
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±°   °±ÛÛÛÛÛÛ±°±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±   °°°°°±±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±±
°ÛÛÛ2ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2° °2ÛÛÛÛ±°°°°±ÛÛÛÛ±           °±ÛÛ±
2Û± ±±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2±±°°°°°°°±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°ÛÛÛ±°°°°°°°°°°°°±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°       ±ÛÛÛ2
±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±±±±±±±±±±±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°     ±ÛÛ± ±ÛÛ°
±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±Û° ÛÛÛ±±±±±±±±±±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2     ±ÛÛ   °ÛÛ     °2ÛÛ2°
±ÛÛ±°ÛÛÛ°±Û± ÛÛÛ±±±±±±2ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°   ÛÛ±   ±ÛY   °ÛÛÛÛ
±ÛÛ± ÛÛÛ°°ÛÛ±   ±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±°ÛÛÛ°   2Û±   ÛÛ° °ÛÛÛ±
TÛ± ±ÛÛ2 ±ÛÛ±   °ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±°°±ÛÛÛ°   ±ÛÛY ±Û2 °ÛÛÛ±
°ÛÛÛ°°ÛÛÛ°     2ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±°°°°ÛÛÛ2     ±ÛÛ°2Û±±ÛÛÛ2
2ÛÛÛ °ÛÛ2     °ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±°°°°°°2ÛÛÛ2     °ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±
TÛÛ± 2ÛÛ°       °ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±±°°°°°°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛ°     °ÛÛÛ°
± ÛÛÛ°         °ÛÛ±°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2   °ÛÛÛ±
ÛÛÛ±           2ÛÛ±°°°°°°°°°°±2ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2ÛÛÛ±
TÛÛ±             2ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2°     °°
°°               °2ÛÛÛÛÛ±±°

ú°tßßß ßßßßßß   ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß   ßßß ßß ß t
33Y           °°°°±±±±2 RELEASE iNFO 2±±±±°°°°
à°tüüü üüü   üüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü   üüüüüü üü ü t
°°°
ú±±±     GAME - Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan
322
32         SUPPLiER..: Caravan
3Y         RiPPER....: Caravan
3Y         PACKAGER..: Caravan
3Y         FiLENAME..: cvn-dsbx
3Y         GENRE.....: Action
3Y         SiZE......: 86 x 100MB
3Y         ORiGiN....: JPN/NTSC
3Y         iMAGE.....: ISO
3Y         SOURCE....: DVD9
3Y         PLATFORM..: Nintendo Wii
3Y         RLS DATE..: 2008/02/04
32         SHOP DATE.: 2008/01/31
322
à±±±
°°°
ú°tßßß ßßßßßß   ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß   ßßß ßß ß t
33Y           °°°°±±±±2 GAME iNFO 2±±±±°°°°
à°tüüü üüü   üüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü   üüüüüü üü ü t
°°°
ú±±±     http://www.smashbros.com/jp/
322
32       Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD is DVD5 Rip.
3Y       This image is DVD9 full tested with DVD+R DL & Cyclowiz.
32       Enjoy
322
à±±±     Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
°°°
ú°tßßß ßßßßßß   ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß   ßßß ßß ß t
33Y             °°°°±±±±2 NOTES 2±±±±°°°°
à°tüüü üüü   üüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü   üüüüüü üü ü t
°°°
ú±±±
322     Caravan respect Takahashi Meijin. He is Champion.
32
3Y     He can push a button continuously no less than 16 times
32
322     in 1 second. It's sooooooooooooo great!!
à±±±
°°°
ú°tßßß ßßßßßß   ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß   ßßß ßß ß t
33Y           °°°°±±±±2 GREETiNGS 2±±±±°°°°
à°tüüü üüü   üüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü   üüüüüü üü ü t
°°°
ú±±±     KALISTO , ECHELON , Project X , MODE7 , Rising Sun
322
32       JCT , eNRAGE , DOLMEXICA , KANiMOGE , GeNiuS , WjR
3Y
32       DMU , ARTiSAN , STARCUBE , Lightforce , USA , MUPS
322
à±±±                 and All Friends.
°°°
ú°tßßß ßßßßßß   ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß   ßßß ßß ß t
33Y             °°°°±±±±2 NOTES 2±±±±°°°°
à°tüüü üüü   üüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü   üüüüüü üü ü t
°°°
ú±±±
322     * Yours is mine, and mine is mine too.
32
3Y     * Let's carry out doing a game by 1 hour per day.
32
322     * A good child need to play outside.
à±±±
°°°
ú°tßßß ßßßßßß   ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß   ßßß ßß ß t
33Y           °°°°±±±±2 ALWAYS REMEMBER 2±±±±°°°°
à°tüüü üüü   üüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü   üüüüüü üü ü t
°°°
ú±±±  
322    
32    
3Y             If you like it, BUY THE ORIGINAL!
32      
322
à±±±          
ú°°°
à°tüüü üüüüü [[email protected]] üü üüüüüüüüüü [nfo/ Ne_KokimU]+ üü ü t

°ÛÛÛÛÛÛ±                                       °Û°
°TÛÛÛ2° °ÛÛ±                       C a r a v a n     °Û2
°TÛÛÛ2°   °ÛÛ                                     °Û±
°ÛÛÛ2°       °üÛÛÛÛÛ±°ÛÛ °ÛÛ±°üÛÛÛÛÛ±°ÛÛ2 °TÛ°üÛÛÛÛÛ±°ÛÛ°üÛÛÛ±   °ÛÛ±
°ÛÛÛ2°       °TÛ2° °Û °Û°ÛÛ2°TÛ2° °Û °Û2 °TÛ°TÛ2° °Û °TÛ2 °ÛÛ± °ÛÛ±
°ÛÛ2°       °TÛ2° °Û2 °ÛÛ2 °TÛ2° °Û2 °Û2°TÛ°TÛ2° °Û2°TÛ2° °Û2 °ÛÛ±
°TÛÛ2°       °Û2° °ÛÛ2°ÛÛ2° °Û2° °ÛÛ2 °Û°Û2 °Û2° °ÛÛ2TÛ2° °ÛÛ2 °ÛÛ±
°TÛÛ2°     °ÛÛÛÛÛ2 °Û°ÛÛ°Û2° °ÛÛÛ °Û°ÛÛ°ÛÛ2 °ÛÛÛÛ °Û°ÛÛ2° °üÛÛ±2 °Û±
°TÛÛü°   °ÛÛÛÛ2 °ÛÛÛ2° °ÛÛÛÛ2 °ÛÛÛÛÛ2° °ÛÛÛÛ2° °ÛÛÛÛ2 °ÛÛÛÛ2° °ÛÛ±
2ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ2°°°     ÛÛÛÛÛ2°°°     2ÛÛÛÛÛ2°°°     2ÛÛÛ2°°2ÛÛÛÛ2°°

since 2002                     last updated 2004.01.19


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> LOL, I searched Google for "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan" and only got 1 result. And it's only a discussion topic :/
> Anyway, I have some questions:
> 1. Why can't I get my GameCube controllers working?
> 2. Why didn't winning event 20 unlock Jigglypuff?
> 3. Does anyone else find after they kill Wario in event 4 there is no success screen and eventually you just kill yourself out of boredom?


If you went to gamefaqs, you would know that you aren't supposed to kill wario to finish the mission. You are supposed to destroy the stage.


----------



## Baiano19 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a NTSC Wii, w/ 3.0U firmware and I can´t connect my Wii in the internet.

Do I have to use brickblocker to run this version? 
Will the 15% trick do too?


----------



## crappypappy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(triassic911 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I searched Google for "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan" and only got 1 result. And it's only a discussion topic :/
> ...



LOL, I killed Wario, then destroyed the stage out of boredom.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wii(key) can't even read the disk.


----------



## Deadring2 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> My wii(key) can't even read the disk.



Does your Wiikey have 1.9g?


----------



## Lloyd14 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Deadring2 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > My wii(key) can't even read the disk.
> ...



No, but my WII FIRMWARE is 3.1E so if i insert the DVD with 1.9g it can't read either. 
And I never updated my wii so can i just put 1.9g on my wiikey?
What do i need to do?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## junkmonk (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Deadring2 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



you need two things:
a) a gamecube controller
b) 1.3 Setup GCOS version

gcos lets you boot up a dvd, in where you choose that, then insert 1.9g.

cheers,
Junkmonk


----------



## Lloyd14 (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(junkmonk @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Deadring2 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



It worked and now i can play SMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But my wii still doesn't read SSBB i use Aria ritek -r andburn them with IMGburn 2X.
What do i need to do?


----------



## junkmonk (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(junkmonk @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



first make sure region free is enabled via setup disc 1.3
try a different disc if you have one.
use regionfrii


----------



## Lloyd14 (Feb 13, 2008)

junkmonk said:


> Lloyd14 said:
> 
> 
> > junkmonk said:
> ...



Where can i get reginfrii and how do i use it? and do i have to use the setup disk then?


----------



## Keylogger (Jul 12, 2011)

Cant find it "(
I need the JAP release of this game!
What's the file name?


----------

